# Pakistan Education updates



## ghazi52

*Govt to set up University of Examinations*

LAHORE: The Punjab government has planned to establish the University of Examinations, sources in the education department said.

All government and private universities will be affiliated with the university. The University of Examination will also deal with the curriculum of affiliated colleges. Sources said that the government wanted universities to focus on research and teaching only.

Therefore, they have included the project of the University of Examination in the Punjab government’s higher education policy. The government would also get the bill passed in the Punjab University for setting up of the University of Examination and a budget would also be proposed.


*Distance learning: Seerat studies offered as degree course at AIOU*

ISLAMABAD: Allama Iqbal Open University (AIOU) has planned to launch degree programmes at master, M Phil and PhD levels on Seeratun Nabi or the life of the Holy Prophet (PBUH) soon.

The outlines of the courses have already been prepared and the AIOU Academic Council has approved it, Vice Chancellor Dr Shahid Siddiqui said on Thursday.

In a message on the advent of Ramazan, he also announced that the university will arrange competition for writing books on Seeratun Nabi on annual basis and the best book will be awarded special prize.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

So over the past 10 years:

*Literacy rate in 2008*

Maldives: 96%
Sri Lanka: 91%
Iran: 82%
India: 61%
Bhutan: 54%
Pakistan: 50%
Nepal: 49%
Bangladesh: 47%
Afghanistan: 28%

*Literacy rate in 2017/18* (% change)

Maldives: 99% (+3%)
Sri Lanka: 91% (-)
Iran: 85% (+3%)
Bangladesh: 73% (+26%)
India: 69% (+8%)
Nepal: 60% (+11%)
Bhutan: 57% (+3%)
Pakistan: 57% (+7%)
Afghanistan: 32% (+4%)


----------



## war&peace

ghazi52 said:


> So over the past 10 years:
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2008*
> 
> Maldives: 96%
> Sri Lanka: 91%
> Iran: 82%
> India: 61%
> Bhutan: 54%
> Pakistan: 50%
> Nepal: 49%
> Bangladesh: 47%
> Afghanistan: 28%
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2017/18* (% change)
> 
> Maldives: 99% (+3%)
> Sri Lanka: 91% (-)
> Iran: 85% (+3%)
> Bangladesh: 73% (+26%)
> India: 69% (+8%)
> Nepal: 60% (+11%)
> Bhutan: 57% (+3%)
> Pakistan: 57% (+7%)
> Afghanistan: 32% (+4%)


10 years of demo(n)cracy NS + Zardari... 
If it was IK, we might be on the top

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

literacy is good. What about skilled jobs for population.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> So over the past 10 years:
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2008*
> 
> Maldives: 96%
> Sri Lanka: 91%
> Iran: 82%
> India: 61%
> Bhutan: 54%
> Pakistan: 50%
> Nepal: 49%
> Bangladesh: 47%
> Afghanistan: 28%
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2017/18* (% change)
> 
> Maldives: 99% (+3%)
> Sri Lanka: 91% (-)
> Iran: 85% (+3%)
> Bangladesh: 73% (+26%)
> India: 69% (+8%)
> Nepal: 60% (+11%)
> Bhutan: 57% (+3%)
> Pakistan: 57% (+7%)
> Afghanistan: 32% (+4%)



Shameful for Pakistan to be honest. Bangladesh jumped 26% . Pakistan has to increase literacy rate above 75 % in the next 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Azadkashmir said:


> literacy is good. What about skilled jobs for the population.



We got enough parrots in pak that say we have high education but what can you do with it.
a skilled job is best along with literacy. My wife recently sent a pic of the English paper they practice at the education center. It had spelling errors, now that could be result of rishwat hiring.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Chakar The Great said:


> Shameful for Pakistan to be honest. Bangladesh jumped 26% . Pakistan has to increase literacy rate above 75 % in the next 10 years.


Yes. It really is to see a country that not long ago I used to mock as 'swamp' as overtaken Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Azadkashmir said:


> literacy is good. What about skilled jobs for population.



Yes skills are very important. Today carpenters, massons , electricians and plumbers earn a lot more than people having average education.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Surya 1 said:


> Yes skills are very important. Today carpenters, massons , electricians and plumbers earn a lot more than people having average education.



plus you can wash it.


----------



## war&peace

Chakar The Great said:


> Shameful for Pakistan to be honest. Bangladesh jumped 26% . Pakistan has to increase literacy rate above 75 % in the next 10 years.


In ten years it can be increased to 90+% because literacy as per definition is the individual being able to read and write basic stuff so if current govt spend this term reforming education system similar to what it did in KPK and also increases the enrolment along with improving the economy of the country, then in the next 5 years, it can go really speed up things and make it mandatory not only for all children of school going age to be in schools but also for the adults who have not attended schools. so within 7-8 years you will have 90% literacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

war&peace said:


> In ten years it can be increased to 90+% because literacy as per definition is the individual being able to read and write basic stuff so if current govt spend this term reforming education system similar to what it did in KPK and also increases the enrolment along with improving the economy of the country, then in the next 5 years, it can go really speed up things and make it mandatory not only for all children of school going age to be in schools but also for the adults who have not attended schools. so within 7-8 years you will have 90% literacy.


I agree but I want to set a realistic target, as currently 20 million children are out of school currently.


----------



## war&peace

Chakar The Great said:


> I agree but I want to set a realistic target, as currently 20 million children are out of school currently.


Man if IK wants, he can do it...for me 90% is realistic and anything above a bonus  I'm not talking about all children getting graduation from schools but being able to read from newspaper and write basic stuff like their names, a few sentences and able to perform basic arithmetics like adding and multiplying numbers etc.


----------



## ghazi52

*NUST made remarkable inventions in Pakistan in last 5 years*

Jan, 2019

ISLAMABAD - National University of Science and Technology (NUST) has rendered remarkable contributions in the health sector of the country by developing new technologies during the last five years to assist the health system and benefit the common people. According to the official source, the university has developed cost-effective Cardiac Stent to facilitate the patients suffering from cardiac diseases and cannot afford to buy the costly stents available in the market. The university, through research, has also developed Intelligent Wheelchair, Prosthetic Hand, Limb and Knee Joint to facilitate the patients who are suffering from the related diseases. The university has also developed a Cost Effective Hepatitis C Virus (HCV) Diagnostic Kit, Nano-Fabric and Nano-Surgical Blades as well as Electrocardiography (ECG) Machine, the source added.

Ministry of Science and Technology and its Research and Development organizations are mandated to develop technologies for socio-economic development of the country. Technologies have been developed in different sectors like water, renewable energy, electronics, health, small and medium sized enterprises, industry and agriculture. These developments directly and indirectly my be beneficial for common people of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Based on government data for 2017, that gap between the numbers of boys and girls in education is about 10% - this is from the 5th Grade (nine years old) up to the 12th Grade (17 years old).






The national picture doesn't tell the whole story, however.

There are significant differences between provinces (and within provinces), with government data showing more girls enrolled than boys in some areas.








*For example, *Pakistan's second largest city, Lahore, has more girls than boys enrolled in primary schools through to high school.

And another city in Punjab province, Sialkot, shows a similar trend.

The enrolment data for Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provinces shows an improvement since 2013.

However, data for the enrolment of girls in both Sindh and Balochistan provinces shows a decline between 2013 and 2017.

"There is definitely a demand for girls' education in Pakistan," says Nadia Naviwala, a fellow with the Woodrow Wilson International Center.

However, she adds: "Pakistan is not a country that offers great education for boys or girls. Focusing on enrolling girls keeps us from seeing that boys and girls face the same problem once they are in school."


----------



## Menace2Society

How long does it take to set up education reforms? This more important than water.

And why the hell does the country not have a universal syllabus?

Abolish 18th ammendment and apply universal syllabus.


----------



## ghazi52

اخوت فاونڈیشن نے قصور میں پاکستان کی اپنی نوعیت کی پہلی یونیورسٹی تعمیر کی ھےجہاں کسی طالب علم سے فیس نہیں لی جاے گا۔۔۔


----------



## ghazi52

* IT Datacenter Inaugurated at AIOU*

Allama Iqbal International Open University (AIOU) has inaugurated a world-class datacenter, a statement from the varsity confirmed. Vice Chancellor AIOU Professor Dr. Nasir Mahmood inaugurated the facility.

On the occasion, he said, “The data center will help to provide quality digital-based academic services to the students and promote on-Campus-management services.”

He said the development would prove to be the stepping stone towards turning the virtual university into a paperless academy with the use of the latest state-of-the-art technology.

“With the help of the data center,” he said, “we will ensure the provision of academic contents to the students in digital form instead of hard copies,” adding that the center will also work as a digital library for the researchers and the students of higher education.

Director IT at AIOU, Dr. Muhammad Ajmal Farooq, said the Datacenter would redefine the concept of ‘virtual classrooms.’

“Not only will it strengthen the on-campus administrative and financial management, but will also help in the provision of relevant academic data to the students at their door-steps,” Dr. Ajmal added.

He further added that the Datacenter had been established with technical support from China to ensure international standards


----------



## Syed1.

I was hoping PTI would impose education emergency as soon as they took oath. Schools across the country should be upgraded and provided missing facilities and furniture. Teachers need to be hired through NTS. Girl students should get a stipend just for attending school.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *Chinese information technology giant Huawei Technologies will provide up to $2 million for the Information and Communications Technology (ICT) Talent Development Programme designed to promote the study of advanced technologies through research and development work and help Pakistan step up IT-related exports.

According to experts, *Pakistan’s 60% population is below 30 years of age *and the IT sector has a huge potential to provide them with job opportunities and increase overall exports which have remained stagnant at around $24 billion in the past five years.

According to data compiled by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), the export of IT and IT-related services went up to $1.067 billion in financial year 2017-18 compared with $939 million in the previous year, registering a double-digit growth of 13%.


*The Higher Education Commission (HEC) and Huawei Technologies Pakistan (Private) Limited have been working together for the past 10 years and have undertaken various initiatives for the promotion of ICT in Pakistan.*


Of the 10,000 university students from across the country, 171 passed the Huawei Certified Network Associate (HCNA) certification examination and the top 150 appeared in the National Final Exam in Huawei’s 3rd Information and Communication Technology Competition 2018.

Top six students representing Pakistan, who were from the University of Engineering and Technology Lahore, Pak-Aims University, Lahore Leads University and Virtual University, along with Huawei-certified trainers reached the Huawei headquarters in Shenzhen, China for the international finals.

They are competing for $30,000 worth of cash and other prizes including job opportunities and scholarships. 

It will also finance scholarships to Pakistani students, skill development programmes and help in transforming and digitalising the education sector using latest technologies for equal access and quality education across the country through e-class rooms and cloud initiatives.

The Economic Affairs Division pointed out in the cabinet meeting that the MoU between Huawei Technologies and the HEC was an agreement with a company incorporated in Pakistan without any assistance from a foreign donor. After the discussion, the cabinet allowed the Ministry of Education to decide the matter at its own level


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Council of Scientific & Industrial Research.PCSIR*
Pakistan Council of Scientific Industrial Research (PCSIR) was established 1953 under societies act to promote the cause of science and technology in the country. Since 1973, it is functioning under the act of parliament which was amended in 1984. Chief Executive of the council is the Chairman who is appointed by the Federal Government. The 21- member council is the policy making body of the PCSIR, which is composed of Chairman, three member of the Governing Body, four Director Generals of PCSIR Laboratories, four representatives from four ministers, four Directors of Industries, on from each province and six representative of the industry. The Governing Body is the executive organ of the council and comprises of the Chairman and three full-time members viz member (Science), Member (Technology) and Member (Finance), nominated by the Government. The Head office of the PCSIR is functioning at Islamabad where offices of the Chairman, Member (Science), Member (Technology) and Member (Finance) and Secretary PCSIR are located.

There are eleven laboratories / Units and five HRD Centres established throughout the country, headed by Director Generals/ Directors who directly report to the Chairman

The Lahore Laboratories Complex formerly known as the West Regional Laboratories started functioning with staff in a wing of the Punjab Universities, Institute of Chemistry in 1953. This setup was shifting in 1956 to the present permanent site for which 68.5 acres of the land were earmarked by the Punjab Government in 1955.

The Lahore unit of PCSIR has as commendable record of achievements. Its scientists and technologists boost of having completed more than 500 processes. Many of these are in commercial production. As many as 100 processes have been patented. In addition to applied research, their level of accomplishment in basis research, the feedback for applied research, is further evident from more than 3500 research publication in journal of national and international stands.

The laboratories are assisting the academic institutions by providing facilities to their M.Sc., MPhil and Phd. students which to date can be counted in thousands Various Centres and Divisions are manned by highly trained researchers. Necessary additional facilities such as workshops, libraries and pilot plants are adequately available to meet the R&D support needs.

Besides this LLC is also assigning the industry in public / private sector and Government department for compliance the products according to WTO regimes like TBT & SPS for their sustainability in the global market. For the purpose, quality services under ISO/ IEC 17025 : 2005 are being extended to the exporters, importers and manufacturers etc., throughout Pakistan multidimensional areas of testing and calibration. PCSIR labs. Complex lahore is also certified under ISO 9001:2008 by TUV nord Germany

PCSIR Labs Complex Lahore has the following functional centres under its umbrella:


Applied Chemistry Research Centre
Applied Physics, Computers and Research Centre
Centre for Environmental Protection Studies
Centre for Development of Laboratory Equipment
Electrical Measurement Test Laboratory
Engineering Services Centre
Food and Biotechnology Research Centre
Glass & Ceramics Research Centre
Mineral Processing Research Centre
Pakistan Institute of Technology for Minerals & Advance Engineering Materials (PITMAEM)

PCSIR has realigned itself as a cost effective technology solution provider for public and private industrial sector especially for SMEs.

*Objective Of PCSIR*

Optimum utilization of indigenous raw material resources for the development of industrial processes.
Development of technologies around local resources from bench to pilot plant stages, and leasing them out for industrial exploitation leading to import substitution and export enhancement.
To conduct R&D work on problems faced by the industrial sector and maintain linkages through seminars, workshops, publications and provision of assistance to academic institutions
To undertake cooperative research with local and foreign R&D organizations and commerce-industrial outfits on projects of national interest
Human resource development organized training courses and diffusive on-job grooming of manpower for industry and research centres to broaden the science & technology base in the country

From 1953 to 2000 the institution developed 647 technological processes (average 15 per year ) and obtained about 360 patents (Average 8 per year). About 3750 research papers were published between 1953-2000 by PCSIR ( Average 80 per year).


----------



## ghazi52

*Countrywide literacy drive to be launched soon*

ISLAMABAD: In view of a decrease in the literacy rate in the country, the education ministry has decided to launch an educational campaign with emergency plans to start short and crash courses in the provinces as well as at the federal level.

Sources said that the literacy rate had fallen by two percentage points to 58 per cent from 60%.

The recent census revealed that the increase in population had caused a decline in the educational inclinations with the government spending also being a major factor. According to statistics, the government allocated a meagre 2.2 per cent of the GDP for education despite recommendation by Unesco to raise the budget to at least 40 per cent.


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> So over the past 10 years:
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2008*
> 
> Maldives: 96%
> Sri Lanka: 91%
> Iran: 82%
> India: 61%
> Bhutan: 54%
> Pakistan: 50%
> Nepal: 49%
> Bangladesh: 47%
> Afghanistan: 28%
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2017/18* (% change)
> 
> Maldives: 99% (+3%)
> Sri Lanka: 91% (-)
> Iran: 85% (+3%)
> Bangladesh: 73% (+26%)
> India: 69% (+8%)
> Nepal: 60% (+11%)
> Bhutan: 57% (+3%)
> Pakistan: 57% (+7%)
> Afghanistan: 32% (+4%)



what a remarkable change over 10 years in 2008 Pakistan India(50,61) was ahead of us now we are ahead of both super power India Pakistan , Bangladesh literacy rate 76% compare to India Pakistan 69% and 57% . we jump by 26% over 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

monitor said:


> what a remarkable change over 10 years in 2008 Pakistan India(50,61) was ahead of us now we are ahead of both super power India Pakistan , Bangladesh literacy rate 76% compare to India Pakistan 69% and 57% . we jump by 26% over 10 years.



Credit goes to the NGOs which have worked hard relentlessly to first promote education in quantity.
Now Bangladesh must move onto second phase and better the quality of education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CDA hands over land for the King Hamad varsity*







ISLAMABAD: Over two years after deposed prime minister Nawaz Sharif broke ground for the Rs3 billion project, the civic authority on Wednesday finally handed over possession of demarcated land in Chatta Bakhtawar to the health ministry to build the King Hamad University of Nursing and Associated Medical Sciences.

However, it took a joint operation from the Capital Development Authority and the Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT) administration to clear the land of locals first.


----------



## ghazi52

*NUST made remarkable inventions in #Pakistan in last 5 years*

National University of Science and Technology (NUST) has rendered remarkable contributions in the health sector of the country by developing new technologies during the last five years to assist the health system and benefit the common people. According to the official source, the university has developed cost-effective Cardiac Stent to facilitate the patients suffering from cardiac diseases and cannot afford to buy the costly stents available in the market. 

The university, through research, has also developed Intelligent Wheelchair, Prosthetic Hand, Limb and Knee Joint to facilitate the patients who are suffering from the related diseases. The university has also developed a Cost Effective Hepatitis C Virus (HCV) Diagnostic Kit, Nano-Fabric and Nano-Surgical Blades as well as Electrocardiography (ECG) Machine, the source added


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani students to visit Japan on govt’s invitation*






ISLAMABAD - A delegation of eight Pakistani university students seeking medical education and six young civil servants mainly working in the health sector will embark upon their visit to Japan on the short term invitation extended by Japan from January 21 to January 29.

The visit is taking place under the Japan-South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation Network Program of people–to-people exchange, a Japanese embassy statement said. The first batch of youth comprising of twelve high school students from Karachi along with their one supervisor have already returned to Pakistan after their successful visit to Japan earlier this month under the same youth invitation program.

*......................................................*
..
LAHORE - The Punjab School Education Department and the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) have signed an agreement to set up a cadet college in Fort Munro, Dera Ghazi Khan.

School Department of Education Secretary Dr Allah Bakhsh Malik signed the agreement on behalf of the Punjab Government and Deputy Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal Shahid Akhtar Alvi signed the agreement on behalf of the PAF. The government of Punjab will provide 100 acres of land for the cadet college and welfare city in Fort Munro and also provide a grant of Rs 1 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkish Maarif Foundation schools to reduce tuition fee by 20% without laying off teaching staff*






After having formally taken control earlier this month over all educational institutions previously linked to Fethullah Gulen's organisation, the Turkish Maarif Foundation (TMF) announced on Sunday that in compliance with Supreme Court's orders, it will be reducing tuition fee by 20 per cent without laying off any teaching staff.

A press conference was held by Maarif Foundation's executive board member Mahmut Mustafa Özdil with the country director in Pakistan, Selahattin Batur, also present.

Özdil said that the foundation of a new educational system would be laid for the promotion of peace, justice, and development. He expressed the organisation's desire to provide opportunities to students to advance in life with a "clear mind, knowledge and understanding".

The management official further informed journalists that underprivileged and orphaned students who demonstrate extraordinary aptitude will be provided free-of-cost education and also given other facilities.

He said that following the Supreme Court's orders, TMF's teachers and students have access to numerous opportunities in Turkey.

Also, according to higher education legislation in Turkey, all students of the TMF schools are exempted from tuition fees of state universities.

Özdil said teachers will be provided remuneration, advancement opportunities, and job security based on their skills and experience. He revealed that currently 1,000 teachers were working across 26 campuses.

He said there were many long and short duration training programmes — including a comprehensive three-month course — that teachers could avail to better equip themselves with the requisite knowledge for teaching.

Batur noted that Pakistan and Turkey have always stood together in difficult times and share ties "beyond politics".

The Supreme Court had instructed the government in late December last year to declare Gulen’s organisation a terrorist group and ordered handing over of the schools to the Maarif Foundation.

Turkey had established the Maarif Foundation in 2016 after a coup attempt. It was tasked with taking over the administration of overseas schools linked to Gulen’s organisation. It also establishes schools and educational centres internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Egypt’s Al-Azhar University announces rise in scholarships for Pakistani students*

Egypt’s Al-Azhar University on Sunday announced a rise in the number of scholarships given to Pakistani students apart from the 50 seats already allocated to them.

The announcement was made after Religious Affairs Minister Dr Nur ul Haq Qadri met with the head of Al-Azhar University Dr Ahmed al Tayyab in Cairo.

“50 allocated scholarships for Pakistani students will be further increased”, the varsity’s head shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karakoram University announces separate campus for girls*







ASTOR: Karakoram University Professor Dr Attaullah Shah Wednesday announced establishment of separate campus for girls and a special package of admission for third divisiones students.

Talking to APP, the Vice Chancellor said that the government was promoting education and providing facilities to students.

He said that third divisions had been allowed and the students could take admissions in spring season before February 28.

The VC informed that said that admissions would be started in Diamer Campus in March so the third divisions could take admissions adding 50 percent fee would be paid by provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*16,000 KP students being provided computer education: Bangash*

Special Assistant to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister, Kamran Khan Bangash has said that computer education is being provided to 16000 students at secondary level through early age programme in the province.

In an Interview here on Sunday, Kamran Bangash said the government will impart training in digital skills to 8000 youth in the next five years.

He said computerized facilitation centers will also be established at local government offices to facilitate the general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Govt to Establish Three New Technology Universities

The Punjab government is working on the establishment of three new technology universities in the province to serve the need of skilled human force. Minister for Industries, Aslam Iqbal, told the Punjab Assembly in the question hour.

As per the details, the new universities will be set up in *Attock, DGKhan, and Mandi Bahauddin.*

The House also got to know that the provincial government has allocated over Rs. 1069 million for the promotion of small industries.

Earlier, Chief Minister Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar had revealed that the government has decided to establish three international-standard universities in Punjab. He added that the said universities would be established in the southern, northern, and central parts of the province.

The CM said that feasibility studies are underway for the initiation of work on these universities. He further revealed that the government has decided to bring the necessary improvements in the education sector.

It has substantially enhanced the educational budget to this effect. In the current fiscal year, an amount of Rs. 373 billion has been allocated for the education sector


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089431850592976897


----------



## ghazi52

*Capital’s schools to get 70 new buses today*







In a bit of good news for the government-run schools and colleges in the federal capital, the government is expected to distribute some 70 new buses amongst the educational institutions in the city today.


----------



## ghazi52

MIANWALI: In pursuance of his dream of spreading education specially to the downtrodden segments of the society, Prime Minister Imran Khan is building multi-million dollar Oxford-style 'Namal Knowledge City' in his hometown of Mianwali.

Built in as early as 1096, Oxford University is one of the top rated universities of the world. The university is made up of 38 constituent colleges, and a range of academic departments which are organised into four divisions.

Imran Khan founded Namal College 11 years ago and at that time it was affiliated with University of Bradford.

PM Imran was so passionate about the establishment of the knowledge city that when in 2017 a petition was filed seeking his disqualification, he told a journalist that if disqualified he would spend the rest of his life fulfilling his dream.

According to the project details, it includes academic blocks, knowledge center, sports complex, hospital, parks, technology, business centers, shopping malls, dairy farm, resorts, software houses, hotels, primary school and teachers' colony. The first phase of the knowledge city is estimated to cost $200 million.

Initially a technical college was established teaching mechanical, electrical and computer sciences. The foundation stone of a business college was laid two years ago by Imran Khan. Agri Business college is also in the works.

The 400 kanal land has been acquired for Namal Medical College and Namal Teaching Hospital.

If all go as planned, we would see a sprawling knowledge city in Mianwali by year 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Over 400 receive degrees at NUST SEECS convocation*





NUST School of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science (SEECS) held its 11th convocation at the university’s main campus on Tuesday. NUST Rector Lt Gen (Retd) Naweed Zaman graced the occasion as chief guest. A total of 405 graduates were conferred BS, BE, MS and PhD degrees in the fields of electrical engineering, software engineering computer science, information security, information technology and innovative technologies in education.

In his convocation address, the rector felicitated the graduates, and advised them to make optimum use of the knowledge and skills gained at their alma mater towards addressing current and impending socio-economic challenges of the country.

He praised NUST SEECS for playing an instrumental role in producing innovative and creative professionals, equipped with sound analytical and problem-solving skills. He hoped that with each passing day, and with a focus on newly emerging technologies, such as artificial intelligence, internet of things, cloud computing, big data, etc. the school will rise to even greater heights.


----------



## ghazi52

Govt. of Balochistan has allocated 500 acres of land free of cost for University College Dera Murad Jamali.
Construction of boundary wall of College at new location started on 10th Jan. With financial assistance from HEC, University will be completed within 2 years.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Literature Festival from 1st of next month
 
February 02, 2019







Annual a three-day Karachi Literature Festival will start at a local in Karachi from 1st of next month.

According to the organizer, this year the theme of the festival is ‘The Focus is Tomorrow’. It will explore emerging trends, new concepts, and the impact of social media and technology on literature.

It will include literary sessions, panel discussions, interviews, book launches, Urdu mushaira, English poetry readings, film screenings, performing arts and book fair.


----------



## ghazi52

*LUMS hosts annual career fair 2019*

LAHORE : The Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) hosted its Annual Career Fair on February 2, 2019 to connect its students with prospective employers and introduce them to a myriad of job and internship opportunities offered by various public and private sector organisations.

Being held for ten consecutive years, the Annual Career Fair, this year welcomed over a 100 national and international reputed organisations, representing multiple industries. Every organisation had setup a recruiter’s booth to conduct on-spot screening interviews, collect resumes and engage with the students. The company representatives also counselled the students regarding their career choices and the job market requirements.

Commenting on the occasion, the LUMS Vice Chancellor, Dr. Arshad Ahmad said, “As Lahore celebrates another blessed season of marriages, LUMS hosts the Career Fair as its signature, milestone event for both students and employers. It is an exciting networking event showcasing reputable local, national and international companies as well as outstanding students from LUMS who learn about internship and full-time positions to explore future career opportunities. Employers recruit the best talent in Pakistan while our students consider life-changing prospects. This year around 100 organisations from multiple sectors are participating in the Career Fair. We are very fortunate to have our recruiting partners collaborate with our LUMS Career Services Office to make this event more successful than ever before.”


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## StormFiber

ghazi52 said:


> *LUMS hosts annual career fair 2019*
> 
> *LAHORE : The Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) hosted its Annual Career Fair on February 2, 2019 to connect its 8th class result 2019 students with prospective employers and introduce them to a myriad of job and internship opportunities offered by various public and private sector organisations.
> 
> Being held for ten consecutive years, the Annual Career Fair, this year welcomed over a 100 national and international reputed organisations, representing multiple industries. Every organisation had setup a recruiter’s booth to conduct on-spot screening interviews, collect resumes and engage with the students. The company representatives also counselled the students regarding their career choices and the job market requirements.
> 
> Commenting on the occasion, the LUMS Vice Chancellor, Dr. Arshad Ahmad said, “As Lahore celebrates another blessed season of marriages, LUMS hosts the Career Fair as its signature, milestone event for both students and employers. It is an exciting networking event showcasing reputable local, national and international companies as well as outstanding students from LUMS who learn about internship and full-time positions to explore future career opportunities. Employers recruit the best talent in Pakistan while our students consider life-changing prospects. This year around 100 organisations from multiple sectors are participating in the Career Fair. We are very fortunate to have our recruiting partners collaborate with our LUMS Career Services Office to make this event more successful than ever before.”*



A total of 405 graduates were conferred BS, BE, MS and PhD degrees in the fields of electrical engineering, software engineering computer science, information security, information technology and innovative technologies in education. In his convocation address, the rector felicitated the graduates, and advised them to make optimum use of the knowledge and skills gained at their alma mater towards addressing current and impending socio-economic challenges of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Capital’s schools gets 70 new buses on 28th January 2019

In a bit of good news for the government-run schools and colleges in the federal capital, the government is expected to distribute some 70 new buses amongst the educational institutions in the city.


----------



## ghazi52

*Country’s first male-only medical college opens doors in Jamshoro*

The country’s first male-only medical college is set to open its doors in Jamshoro. A notification issued by the Ministry of Health in Islamabad a few days back, confirms that *Bilawal Bhutto Medical College* (BBMC) will be allowed 100 seats for MBBS. Permission to establish the college had been granted by the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council’s (PMDC) previous governing body.

The college is being allowed to immediately begin inducting its first batch of students. The college will be affiliated with the Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences (LUMHS), Jamshoro, while the 500-bed TB hospital being run by the Sindh government has been named as its affiliated teaching hospital.

Professor Tariq Rafi, the VC of Jinnah Sindh Medical University, told that a request for the establishment of BBMC was received by a PMDC committee, which has since been dissolved. The committee had approved the establishment of the college, and two days ago, the ministry of health had released a notification for the establishment of the college. An advertisement was also published last week for admissions in the MBBS programme. He said that 800 candidates have applied for the 100 available seats.


----------



## ghazi52

*1000 SSUET graduates receive degrees*

More than 1000 degrees were distributed among the Bachelor of Science (BS) and Master of Science (MS) passing-out students while Assistant Prof Amber Asrar was awarded PhD degree in the 22nd Convocation of Sir Syed University of Engineering & Technology (SSUET) here on Thursday.

The convocation was attended by a large number of educationists, scholars, dignitaries including faculty and students, said a statement.

Position holders were conferred on gold, silver and bronze medals for securing highest marks.

Addressing, on the occasion, Governor Sindh Imran Ismail said that if you learned how to stand up after falling down and faced the challenges in life, nobody could stop you from achieving success.

The Governor Sindh said that girls were dominating boys in education.


----------



## ghazi52

*Courageous young leaders of Children’s Literature Festival ‘19*

The challenges of learning are immense in Pakistan where about 50% children in grade 5 cannot manage grade 2 level competencies (ASER; LEAPs); this repeated and stuck narrative has to change through open platforms that provide alternative possibilities where children /adolescents are enabled to share creative modes of learning and expression. These do not have to be about their formal performance in tests and examinations but what they gather from within, their imagination, life’s experiences, vocabulary, expression and dare to share with wider audiences about who they really are. These children are helping us change narratives from despair to hope very positively in our society. They reached out to the Children’s Literature Festival (CLF), a social movement under Idara-e-Taleem-o-Aagahi (ITA), through social media seeking space for sharing their work at the CLF Lahore 2019. Who are these courageous young leaders? Let us meet them as they made a very huge impact through their shared writings at the Children’s Literature Festival Lahore on 22-23 January 2019. These young authors are our messengers of hope for learning- their voices deserve to be heard in a culture where often children are silenced for their aspirations and expression.


----------



## ghazi52

*USEFP announces 2020 Fulbright programme*

The United States Educational Foundation in Pakistan (USEFP) has announced its prestigious 2020 Fulbright Student (Master’s and PhD) and Fulbright-Higher Education Commission (HEC) PhD Programme and has invited Pakistani students to apply.

The programme will allow awardees to complete a fully-funded Master’s or PhD programme at top universities in the US. The application form can be accessed on the USEFP website, (www.usefpakistan.org). The last day to file applications is May 15, 2019.

Women, people with disabilities, and students from rural and underrepresented areas are highly encouraged to apply. All disciplines are eligible except for clinical medicine.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mugen

Are there any reforms coming to Pakistan's education system?


----------



## MultaniGuy

In the Pakistani curriculum, the terms "Indian subcontinent" should be banned and around the world.

Only "South Asia" or "Asian Subcontinent" should be used.



ghazi52 said:


> So over the past 10 years:
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2008*
> 
> Maldives: 96%
> Sri Lanka: 91%
> Iran: 82%
> India: 61%
> Bhutan: 54%
> Pakistan: 50%
> Nepal: 49%
> Bangladesh: 47%
> Afghanistan: 28%
> 
> *Literacy rate in 2017/18* (% change)
> 
> Maldives: 99% (+3%)
> Sri Lanka: 91% (-)
> Iran: 85% (+3%)
> Bangladesh: 73% (+26%)
> India: 69% (+8%)
> Nepal: 60% (+11%)
> Bhutan: 57% (+3%)
> Pakistan: 57% (+7%)
> Afghanistan: 32% (+4%)


Wow, absolutely horrendous. we really need to improve our literacy rate.


57% is horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

MultaniGuy said:


> In the Pakistani curriculum, the terms "Indian subcontinent" should be banned and around the world.
> 
> Only "South Asia" or "Asian Subcontinent" should be used.
> 
> 
> Wow, absolutely horrendous. we really need to improve our literacy rate.
> 
> 
> 57% is horrible.



Thanks to PPP and PMLN government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*LUMS 19th Advisory Board meeting discusses strategic planning for SBASSE*

\LAHORE (PR): The Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) recently organised its 19th Advisory Board Meeting of Syed Babar Ali School of Science and Engineering (SBASSE) with the aim to discuss strategic planning for the next ten years. Discussions on Big Data, Machine Learning, and Cloud Computing were also held during the meeting.

The meeting began with Vice Chancellor LUMS, Dr Arshad Ahmad opening the event and sharing an update on the latest developments at the University. This was followed by presentations by Ms Rabia Ahmad, Director Admissions, Mirza Zunair Zafar, CFO/Director Finance, and Ms Nuzhat Kamran, Director, Office of Advancement for their respective departments. Later on, Dr Shahid Masud, Dean SBASSE, presented the School’s updates as well as a response to the last year’s Advisory Board Report. The Department Chairs of SBASSE further shared the vision, status and strategy of the departments, their research and achievements of their respective faculty members and students.


----------



## ghazi52

*Int’l calligraphy exhibition next month*

National Language Promotion Department has planned to host an international calligraphy exhibition by mid of March with an aim to revive the glorious art of calligraphy.

According to an official of the NLPD, calligraphers from different countries including Turkey, Iran and many others have started submitting calligraphic art pieces to the department which will be displayed in the exhibition.

Renowned international calligraphers will participate in the exhibition who will be given an opportunity to interact with the local calligraphers and exchange valuable ideas.


----------



## ghazi52

*UNHCR- funded pilot project completed in Swabi*

The pilot project funded by UNHCR under which 900 households have been provided with productive assets and 100 other households got provided with technical and vocational training from certified institutions has been completed in Swabi district.

An asset/certificates distribution ceremony was held at Barakai Camp, Swabi under the Poverty Graduation Pilot Project for Afghan Refugees and their Hosting Families, said a press statement issued here. The ceremony marked the completion of pilot project at Swabi, under which 900 households, including 273 women recipients have been provided with productive assets, while 100 households got provided with technical and vocational training from certified institutions.

The ceremony was attended by Ms Ruven Menikdiwela, United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees, Qazi Azmat Isa, CEO, Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund, and Dinesh Shrestha, Head, UNHCR Sub-Office, Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

*City University Peshawar*









Hamdard University Karachi Convocation..


----------



## ghazi52

Air University to celebrate Annual Students’ Week from tomorrow
 
February 24, 2019






File Photo

Air University Islamabad will celebrate annual Students' Week, starting from Monday.

According to a press release, Vice Chancellor Air Vice Marshal (retired) Faaiz Amir will grace the inauguration ceremony as Chief Guest.

The purpose for celebrating students' week is to provide a platform to students for proving their true potential in different sports activities, such as cricket, hockey, football, volley ball and chess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shenzhen varsity offers fully-funded scholarships*

A Chinese varsity has agreed to provide fully-funded scholarships to Pakistani students at the doctoral, post-doctoral levels apart from faculty and student exchanges for joint research.

This was disclosed as the Shenzhen University (SZU) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Higher Education Commission (HEC) at the commission’s secretariat on Thursday. The agreement was signed by HEC Chairman Dr Tariq Banuri and SZU President Professor Li Qingquan.

The two sides will deliberate on establishing institutional linkages between SZU and Pakistani universities apart from making SZU the latest Chinese varsity to become a member of the Chinese Association of Higher Education and HEC Pakistan Consortium.

*Dow University launches first e-doctor programme
*
Programme caters to uplift of those doctors who have been out of work due to domestic and other social issues

Dow University of Health Science Vice Chancellor Prof Mohammad Saeed Quraishy said that, after successful completion of “e-Doctors” Program, other technical programs including E-Dental Doctor, will soon be started; the work on which has almost been completed.

He announced to the audience, yesterday, at the certificate distribution ceremony of 1st and 2nd batch of e-Doctors Program which was held at Professional Development Center of Dow University, Ojha Campus. The Pro Vice Chancellor, Prof Masroor and Prof Jahan Ara also addressed the audience.


----------



## ghazi52

*NUML, IBA Sukkur to collaborate in research, development*

National University of Modern Languages (NUML) and Institute of Business Administration University (IBA), Sukkur signed a Memorandum of Understanding to cooperate in the area of research and development activities.

Rector NUML Major General (retd) Zia Ud Din Najam and Vice Chancellor IBA University Prof. Nisar Ahmed Siddiqui signed the MoU.

Director General NUML Brig Muhammad Ibrahim, Deans, Registrar, Directors and others attended the ceremony. Speaking on the occasion Rector NUML Major General (retd) Zia Ud Din Najam said that research should be given more focus and joint research projects should be initiated.

*PU holds 128th convocation
*
The Punjab University’s 128th Convocation held on Saturday in which 38 PhD, 373 MS/MPhil, 393 Master’s, 267 undergraduate degrees and 299 medals were distributed to students.

As many as 75 medals were distributed to undergraduate students, 68 medals to Master’s students and 100 medals were distributed to MPhil/MS students. 1314 degrees and medals were distributed in the convocation.


----------



## ghazi52

*LUMHS confers degrees on 551 students*

March 3, 2019







MBBS graduates at the graduation ceremony at Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences on Saturday. 














HYDERABAD: The Sindh Health Minister Dr Azra Fazal Pechuho has said that the doctors and surgeons qualified and trained in Sindh’s medical institutes often find a job in foreign countries leaving a shortage of doctors behind. “If we don’t stop this trend, our people will be deprived of the health services,” she cautioned while speaking as the chief guest at the 18th annual convocation of Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences (LUMHS) in Jamshoro district on Saturday.

On the occasion, the university conferred degrees on 551 graduates at its annual convocation. As many as 356 graduates of Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS), 83 of Bachelor of Dental Science (BDS) and 112 postgraduates were among the recipients. Dr Nadia, Dr Habibur Rehman, Dr Tooba, Dr Nomesh Kumar, Dr Aiman Irfan and Dr Momina Owais, among others, were decorated with the gold and silver medals.

HEC, University of Bradford agree on collaborations

The minister said as far as the brain drain of the skilled people was concerned globalisation had negatively affected the country. She said that her department is also confronted with a shortage of funds. According to her, over 60% of the health budget is consumed by salaries and pensions of the employees while a large part of the remaining budget is spent on procurement of medicines and medical equipment.

Dr Pechuho said that Sindh has still not received funds under the National Finance Commission (NFC) Award. “It doesn’t seem like Prime Minister Imran Khan’s government will release funds under the award”.

She complained that the media only reported the child mortality in Thar district even though the same problem of deaths of children existed in all parts of the country. “We have to save lives of children and we are preparing a strategy to do so,” she told.

The minister said that under the strategy, the women in Thar will be provided counselling so that they maintain a gap of some years between the childbirths. “The women in Thar are married early and they give birth every year”.

According to her, the childbirth at home at the hands of untrained midwives is another problem related to infant mortality. The health department is trying to create awareness among the local people to bring their women to the health centres for birth.

“I believe that we should pay more attention towards the preventive side of the health delivery system rather than spending more from the budget on healthcare measures,” she suggested. The minister asked the faculty of Community Health Sciences of LUMHS to initiate campaigns for creating awareness about the preventive side of healthcare more importantly in the rural areas of Sindh.

LUMHS Vice-Chancellor Prof Dr Bikha Ram Devrajani requested the health minister to help the university obtain approval from Sindh government for affiliation of Kotri District Headquarters (DHQ) Hospital and the TB Sanatorium Kotri. He further asked for the minister’s help to establish a college of pharmacy, an institute of diabetes and endocrinology, a school of medical technology and a convention centre.

AIOU declares BA result

The VC told that the university has planned to launch a Bachelor of Science (BSc) programme in Forensic Sciences to cater to the needs of the law enforcement agencies, medico-legal experts and the judiciary of Sindh. He informed that Bilawal Medical College, which will operate under the administrative control of LUMHS, has been given certification by the Pakistan Medical and Dental Association (PMDC). The college will provide 100 male graduates of MBBS every year, he added.

Devrajani requested the government provide land for housing colony of employees of LUMHS and buses for the new college. MPA Muhammad Qasim Soomro also spoke on the occasion. Later, the minister visited Liaquat University Hospital, Jamshoro, and DHQ hospital in Kotri Town.


----------



## ghazi52

*China may give Rs6b to digitise K-P high schools*

The Chinese government has decided to allocate Rs6 billion for digitising the curriculum of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa higher education schools, said a notification available with Daily Express on Friday.

The KP government is keen to take help from Chinese government in bringing reforms in the curriculum of its schools at the senior level and provincial government is serious in bringing revolution reforms and establishing the school curriculum on the modern lines.

The Chinese government showing interest in the project announced allocating Rs6 billion for the project titled “learning management system”.


----------



## ghazi52

*HEC, Chinese varsity ink accord to award doctorate scholarships
*
SZU scholarships for Pakistani students will be awarded at split PhD, doctoral and postdoctoral levels, joint research initiatives, and faculty and student exchanges”






The Higher Education Commission (HEC) and Shenzhen University China (SZU) inked an agreement on Thursday to award fully funded PhD and postdoctoral scholarships to Pakistani students.

The statement issued by HEC said that a memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between Shenzhen University (SZU), China and HEC here by Prof Li Qingquan, President, Shenzhen University and Dr Tariq Banuri, Chairman HEC signed the agreement.

It said that the two sides will deliberate on award of fully funded SZU scholarships for Pakistani students at split PhD, doctoral and postdoctoral levels, joint research initiatives, faculty and student exchanges, establishing institutional linkages between SZU and Pakistani universities and latest status of SZU to become a member of Consortium established under the umbrella of Chinese Association of Higher Education and HEC Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GC University Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*HEC lauds partner universities for enrolling 3,391 students*

The second meeting of the steering committee for the project entitled “Establishment of Sub-Campuses of Public Sector Universities at District Level Phase-I” was held at Higher Education Commission, Islamabad. HEC Chairman Dr Tariq Banuri chaired the meeting that was attended by representatives of provincial higher education departments and vice chancellors of partner universities.

The chairman highlighted the main objectives of government’s policy to increase access of higher education in the country without compromise on its quality.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, Turkey sign accord to set up centre of Excellence for Hospitality, construction*

Pakistan and Turkey have inked an agreement for establishment of state of the art Center of Excellence for Hospitality & Construction.

Statment issued by federal ministry of education said that under this agreement, Turkish Cooperation & Coordination Agency (TIKA) will establish State-of-the-Art Centre for Hospitality & Construction at National Skill University Islamabad (formerly NISTE). 

“Pakistan and Turkey share the bond which joins the hearts and binds us emotionally” said the minister for Federal education & professional Training, Shafqat Mahmood while addressing an agreement signing ceremony between Pakistan and Turkey, organized by National Vocational & Technical Training Commission (NAVTTC) here today.


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan building multi-million dollar Oxford-style Namal Knowledge City*

In pursuance of his dream of spreading education specially to the downtrodden segments of the society, Prime Minister Imran Khan is building multi-million dollar Oxford-style 'Namal Knowledge City' in his hometown of Mianwali

According to the project details, it includes academic blocks, knowledge center, sports complex, hospital, parks, technology, business centers, shopping malls, dairy farm, resorts, software houses, hotels, primary school and teachers' colony. The first phase of the knowledge city is estimated to cost $200 million.

The 400 kanal land has been acquired for Namal Medical College and Namal Teaching Hospital. If all go as planned, we would see a sprawling knowledge city in Mianwali by year 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*E-Rozgar plan to train 70,000
*
Both Rajanpur and DG Khan are backward districts of the province and the past government did nothing for the development of these districts

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government in Punjab led by Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has approved the e-rozgar programme.

In the first phase, technical and non-technical training will be provided to 25,000 students across Punjab, The Nation has learnt.

The programme was started by the last government of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz in Punjab. With positive feedback about the program, it has succeeded to continue under the new leadership in Punjab. So far, dedicated labs have been set up in 25 districts of Punjab where PITB trainers are providing technology-enabled solutions to educated but unemployed youth to tap the national and international market in freelancing.


----------



## ghazi52

*Governor KP calls upon doctors to selflessly serve ailing humanity*
 
March 18, 2019








Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Shah Farman Shah Farman has called upon doctors to selflessly serve the ailing humanity.

Addressing the convocation of Khyber Medical College in Peshawar today, he said the government is focused to improve health sector across the province.

Later, the governor awarded degrees among the graduates.











Governor Kp distributing degree certificates among graduates Doctors, Gold Medalist and distinguished position holders in the convocation of Khyber Medical College Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

ضلع باجوڑ میں پاک فوج کے انجنیئرز کی جانب سے تیار کردہ خار عوامی سکول اور کالج کی پر وقار اور مکمل طور پر لیس عمارت، جس کا افتتاح وزیراعظم پاکستان، جناب عمران خان صاحب نے کیا -

Bajaur, KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Habib University - inspiring Pakistani Diaspora in US*






The Habib University Foundation, USA and members of its host committee are organizing an event on March 30, 2019, in Houston, USA, to celebrate the tradition of Sustaining Excellence in Higher Education.

According to President Habib University, “Globally renowned institutions have sustained themselves over centuries because of the generosity of the community that they have been able to develop and Habib University aims to do the same.”

Habib University believes in investing in the potential offered by Pakistan’s youth, and cultivating leaders who will lead the society to monumental accomplishments.

The event will encompass the journey of learners’ self-cultivation and a grounded sense of their own self-worth and potential.

Mehdi Hasan, the keynote speaker is an award-winning journalist, political commentator, presenter and author. The president of Habib University, Wasif A. Rizvi, will introduce the varsity: which aims to root the educational experience in thoughtfulness.

A welcome note will be delivered by Shoukat Dhanani, president of the Dhanani Group, USA, and director of the Habib University Foundation.

“This is an opportunity to support a landmark institution in Pakistan,” he said.

Dr. Asim Shah, the chairman of the host committee, was proud that Habib University was coming to Houston for its first fundraising gala.

“Habib University is transforming higher education in Pakistan and beyond,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR, Mar 21 (APP):Speaker National Assembly, Asad Qaisar has said that Engineering Aviation University has been approved for Swabi and work on the project would start very soon.
He was addressing the concluding ceremony of Sports Gala at Gajju Khan Medical Swabi on Thursday. He said that funds have been released to purchase land for Gajju Khan Medical College and construction work on the building would start shortly.
He said that Swabi would be made a model district relating to provision of health and education facilities and steps would be taken to further develop the area


----------



## ghazi52

*PHC completes training of 39 GPs*

The Punjab Healthcare Commission on Friday completed training of 39 general practitioners, nine pathologists and 13 laboratory technicians on the minimum service delivery standards (MSDS). These health professionals were also trained on the assessment and continuity of care of patients, management of medication, patient rights and education, infection control, continuous quality improvement, waste disposal, standard prescription writing and other subjects. Director Clinical Governance PHC Dr Mushtaq Ahmed Salariya addressed the inaugural sessions of the trainings, and briefed the professionals about the PHC working, especially development of the MSDS and training program.

Additional Director (Trainings) Dr Majid Latif, and Deputy Directors (Trainings) Dr Basharat Javed, Dr Shafiq-ur-Rehman and Dr Imtiaz Ali provided training to the healthcare service providers.


----------



## ghazi52

Institute of Business Administration; Downtown Campus; Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KU to open renovated outdoor studio on Apr 1*

The opening ceremony of the newly renovated Materials and Processes Outdoor Studio, an initiative of the students of Department of Visual Studies, University of Karachi, would be held at the department of visual studies on April 1, 2019.

The project is the creation of students of the department of visual studies. As many as 151 students of the foundation year had transformed the area into a beautiful and rustic outdoor studio, using their own handwork.


.

*French embassy to continue support to NUML*

French ambassador to Pakistan Marc Barety on Thursday said that French embassy would continue to support the French department of National University of Modern Languages for promotion of the language.

Speaking at inauguration ceremony organised by the NUML to observe International Francophonie Day, he stated that NUML was playing pivotal role in promotion of French language.

.


*Bahria University offers Quran classes*

Bahria University on Tuesday started offering classes for understanding the words of Holy Quran. The course is open for Bahria University students, faculty, staff and their family members with the objective of making Quran easily understandable. The course is meant to satisfy the needs of individuals who want to learn Quran but are unable to comprehend and implement the Holy commands.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran lays foundation stone of Hyderabad University*

*Highlights*

The Muslims ruled the world for 700 years when they focused on education: PM
PM Khan said dream of becoming a great nation cannot come true without education






ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday laid the foundation stone of Hyderabad University here.

Addressing the ceremony, PM Imran Khan said, “I am very much delighted to lay the foundation of Hyderabad University.”

Imran Khan said, “The dream of becoming a great nation cannot come true without education. Youth will uplift Pakistan to the path of progress if they are provided better education.” 

The Muslims ruled the world for 700 years when they focused on education, said the Premier and added that “Today we don’t have scholar who can respond to Europe and the United States.”

Khan also announced to establish a university under private sector near Sohawa in Jhelum, adding that Al-Qadir University will impart education on science and Sufism.


----------



## ghazi52

Cadet College, Choa Saidan Shah ( CCCSS ) District Chakwal, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab *to Set up *Solar *Panels in More Than 15,000 Schools*

While talking to a seminar on net metering, a method which allows surplus energy to be transferred back to the national grid and vice versa, Dr. Akhtar Malik, Energy Minister for Punjab expressed that the Punjab government plans to set up solar energy systems in over 15,000 schools.

The seminar was conducted in a joint collaboration between the Multan Electric Power Company (MEPCO) and Punjab Energy Efficiency and Conservation Agency (PEECA).

The minister said that net metering was critically needed in the country and added “We can overcome our energy crisis by launching net metering systems,” he said that the country had an abundance of sunlight throughout the year had huge potential as a power source. In the first phase, the government would target schools that lacked electricity, he further added.

The previous government came under fire from the minister for not utilizing natural resources and he alleged that using foreign imports rather than local resources for development projects was done for kickbacks. Malik said that coal was imported to be used in the Sahiwal energy project when local coal could have been used by making minor technical changes.

The national exchequer is burdened by PKR 140 billion because the power plant in Jhang was launched prematurely and the Orange Line Metro Train in Lahore would be given a subsidy by the government to operate, he said.

A lab has been set up to determine the efficiency of fans and lights while the Punjab government was mapping out an energy policy in a bid to counter the energy crisis; these are a handful of measures the Punjab government has introduced to conserve energy, he expressed.

The government will be working in tandem with two private banks to increase the usage of net metering; the banks would cover 75% of the cost and the rest would be covered by the consumer. To encourage the people, 5 million housing units can be shifted to solar energy, he added.

He pointed out that 800,000 kW are generated through net metering by Germany and added that the government plans to construct an eight-story building in Lahore powered solely by solar energy. Khwaja Baddar Munir, the Vice President of Multan Chamber of Commerce and others were also present at the occasion


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Cabinet approves the establishment of Media University with its headquarters in Islamabad 

Media university will be established after merging three academies namely PTV Academy, Information Academy, and Pakistan Broadcasting Academy.


----------



## ghazi52

*FAST-NU launches three-day NASCON 19*

April 14, 2019







Mehbood another student about to graduate said that “all of us present here today learnt how we need to think out-of-the-box.” PHOTO: FAST-NU FACEBOOK PAGE

ISLAMABAD: To demonstrate the academic excellence and leadership skills of its students, FAST-National University of Computer and Emerging Sciences (NUCES) launched its annual three-day event ‘NASCON’ featuring various games, activities and contests. The inaugural ceremony of the event was held at FAST-NU’s Islamabad Campus.

Renowned educationist Master Ayub was the chief guest on this occasion. He was accompanied by NUCES Rector Dr Muhammad Ayub Alvi, Campus Director Dr Waseem Ikraam, and NASCON Convener Assistant Professor Usman Chaudhary, faculty members, staff and a large number of students.

NASCON 19 will feature more than 50 interactive sessions including different contests, games and activities. Students from different universities and colleges will be participating in different individual and team based activities.

While addressing the participants at the inaugural session, Master Ayub narrated his story and shared his deep experiences.

He advised the students to adopt the idea of helping humanity as their primary source of achieving true happiness and meaning in life.

I always tried to help poor children even in the times of personal crises, he said. While describing his long journey, he said that every person in society has the moral obligation of helping others and as a nation we have to adopt this phenomenon.

NUCES Campus Director Dr Waseem Ikram encouraged the NASCON team to carry the legacy.

The videos of the countdown were shown which were excellently composed by the marketing team of NASCON’19. The NASCON 19 president made a speech and congratulated the whole team for their hard work.

On the first day, NASCON featured different events including a makeup fiesta, scavenger hunt, NASCON Model United Nations, Ad Mad, poster design competition, E-Gaming, accounting and finance guru.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KP directs for land acquisition of Hangu University*

April 14, 2019

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has directed the concerned authorities to provide better health care facilities to the people.

Chairing a meeting in Peshawar today, he said efforts are underway for provision of state of the art health facilities in all hospitals of the province.

Meanwhile, presiding over another meeting, Mahmood Khan directed to make a comprehensive plan for the acquisition of land for Hangu University.


----------



## ghazi52

*China's Foshan University to set up base for environmental membrane biology*

April 15, 2019






KARACHI : The University of Karachi and Foshan University of the People’s Republic of China signed a Memorandum of Understanding at Foshan University in the presence of Professor Dr Bilquees Gul on behalf of Karachi University and Hao Zhifeng of Foshan University.

According to the MoU, both parties have agreed to set up Guangdong Belt and Road Institute of Plant Environmental Sensing and Signaling for modern agriculture. They have also agreed to set up China International Science and Technology Cooperation base for environmental membrane biology. For the interest of substantial implementation, they have also agreed to organise international conferences, forums and seminars regularly.

The MoU is designed for the interest of academic exchanges and scientific research cooperation, on the basis of equality, friendship, mutual assistance. They will be involved to apply and to accomplish research projects related to plant membrane biology and modern agriculture.

Karachi University and Foshan University have also decided to provide funds for early career researchers from the Belt and Road countries going to Foshan University for short-term study or scientific research. According to the MoU, funds and other facilities would be provided for outstanding young scientists from China and Belt and Road countries doing joint PhD programme and to exchange scientists and specialists participating in international scientific events like seminars, conferences, symposia and exhibition.

The representatives of both universities also agreed that any activities mentioned in this Memorandum of Understanding should be negotiated and determined by both parties before virtual practice.

The memorandum would be valid from the date of formal signature by both parties for a period of five years and would be automatically renewed.

Earlier, the Director ISHU Karachi University, Professor Dr Bilquees Gul, mentioned that the idea was to bring together some salinity experts at one place to do some brainstorming and discuss how to make their collaboration more efficient and productive at the briefing held at Foshan University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormFiber

StormFiber said:


> *A total of 405 graduates were conferred BS, BE, MS and PhD degrees in the fields of long electrical engineering, software engineering computer science, information security, information technology and innovative technologies in education. In his convocation address, the rector felicitated the graduates, and advised them to make optimum use of the knowledge and skills gained at their alma mater towards addressing current and impending socio-economic challenges of the country.*



PM Imran was so passionate about the establishment of the knowledge city that when in 2017 a petition was filed seeking his disqualification, he told a journalist that if disqualified he would spend the rest of his life fulfilling his dream. According to the project details, it includes academic blocks, knowledge center, sports complex, hospital, parks, technology, business centers, shopping malls, dairy farm, resorts, software houses, hotels, primary school and teachers' colony. The first phase of the knowledge city is estimated to cost $200 million. Initially a technical college was established teaching mechanical, electrical and computer sciences. The foundation stone of a business college was laid two years ago by Imran Khan.


----------



## Rusty

Education starts from the bottom.

1. Ever neighborhood needs to build a large elementary school with land enough for a gym and a field. 

2 . All schools need to be integrated. Separating boys and girls is extremely harmful. 

3. No uniforms. Uniforms cost money and many lower class cannot afford it. Let kids come to school in any clothing they can 

4. For lower end neighborhoods, free lunches. Students who are hungry cannot learn.

That sounds be the first 5 year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Indus Pakistan said:


> Yes. It really is to see a country that not long ago I used to mock as 'swamp' as overtaken Pakistan.


Because thankfully to Musharraf, BB, NS and Zardari, the country went backwards... Though Musharraf invested heavily in higher education for a few years and established higher education commission but I guess the basic literacy remained ignored and thus the number did not go up since higher education means further education for already literate and bright minds. Until we invest in quality ground level education i.e. 1-10 grades, we won't see increase in literacy. Govt can use innovative methods to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ZU set to begin its second faculty in Education City*

April 17, 2019




Ziauddin University (ZU) laid the foundations for its second educational block in Education City on Tuesday. 

KARACHI: Ziauddin University (ZU) laid the foundations for its second educational block in Education City on Tuesday. The new block will house the faculty of pharmacy and is expected to cater to 750 students. Till date, Ziauddin University is the only institution offering classes to students in the Education City project which was initiated with an ambitious vision in 2001.

The Sindh Cabinet proposed the idea of building an ‘Education City’ in Karachi, similar to the Dubai International Academic City, in 2001. The idea was to establish a city with multiple educational institutions – the one in Dubai boasts 25 internationally acclaimed universities.

According to Pirzada Qasim, the Vice Chancellor of Ziauddin University, the project was revived in 2004. The Education City is located in Malir district linked with the highway. Universities were asked to send forth their proposals for establishing their campuses within the city. However, it wasn’t till 2012-13 that universities began expressing interest in the project and a plan was developed for the city. And it wasn’t till 17 years after its conception that actual academic activity began on the campus.

In March 2018, ZU started its engineering faculty within Education City.

The foundation stone of the second building for the pharmacy faculty was laid on Tuesday by ZU Chancellor Dr Asim Hussain and Hilton Pharma Chairperson Sardar Yasin Malik. The building spread over 7,500 square feet will cater to education of pharmacy and is expected to facilitate 750 students.

The engineering block is already functional since 2018 and other departments are expected to shift here as well. Dr Hussain said that the aim was to register 20,000 students in the next 10 years. He added that the pharmacy block will have 150 students in every batch.

Speaking to The Express Tribune, students present at the facility said that they appreciated the peaceful environment that Education City offered as it was away from the city. They added that the remote location might be a matter of concern for some people as it was away from the city, but they preferred the serenity it offered and expressed the hope that other varsities would also construct their campuses in the city. The students said that they gather at a designated point in North Karachi and from there they reach Eucation Cty in 30 to 40 minutes.

*Other campuses*

Around *26 universities* have acquired land in the city. These include Aga Khan University, Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation, Quaid-e-Azam Public School – a project of the Sindh madrassah board, Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology, Sir Syed University of Engineering and Technology, Habib University Foundation, Newport Institution of Communication and Economics, Dow University of Health Sciences and the judicial academy of Sindh.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 17th, 2019._


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Landhi Medical College at 36-B Landhi


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan to upgrade 54 girls’ schools*

The government of Japan has upgraded 54 girls primary schools into elementary/middle schools at a cost of Rs2.2 billion (1.78 billion Japanese yen) in southern and northern rural Sindh. The schools handing-over ceremony for northern rural Sindh graced by Mr. Qazi Shahid Pervaiz, Secretary School Education, Government of Sindh along with H.E. Kuninori Matsuda, Ambassador of Japan to Pakistan, took place at “Government Girls Elementary School, Wazirabad Rajper”, Faiz Gani Taluka, UC Pakka Chand in District Khairpur, said a press statement issued here.


----------



## ghazi52

Agriculture University, Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China To Provide 20,000 Scholarships To Pakistani Student

China to offer 20,000 scholarships to Pakistan Students. Chinese ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing said that Prime Minister Imran Khan’s upcoming visit to China will provide an opportunity to both the countries to further explore their bilateral cooperation. He said Belt and Road Forum session is being held in Beijing from April 25 to 27,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121010371240833025


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to lay foundation stone of Sufism university today*

May 5, 2019

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan was due to lay the foundation stone of Al-Qadir University of Sufism, science and technology in Sohawa town in Jhelum on Sunday.

On Saturday, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development Syed Zulfiqar Abbas Bukhari visited Sohawa to review arrangements ahead of the ceremony.

Speaking on the occasion, he said the Al-Qadir University would give both Islamic and scientific education to the students and help them become morally, intellectually and spiritually accomplished persons.

He said the concept of setting up the Al-Qadir University was to realize the Prime Minister’s dream of providing equal opportunities of education to the youth.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan will perform groundbreaking of Al-Qadir University of Sufism, Science and Technology Sohawa today. 
It'll be a private University so government will not spend a dime on it


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran launches Al-Qadir University to ‘teach Sufism, create future leaders’*






SOHAWA: Prime Minister Imran Khan Sunday broke ground for Al-Qadir University here what he said would create future leaders to counter Islamophobia and protect ideology of Pakistan.

Addressing the ceremony here, the prime minister said the university would teach the students the principles of State of Madina and Pakistan’s ideology as envisioned by Allama Muhammad Iqbal and Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.

He was accompanied by Chief Minister of Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar, Special Assistant to PM on Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan, Minister for Religious Affairs Pir Nurul Haq Qadri, Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry, Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan, Education Minister Shafqat Mehmood and SAPM Zulfiqar Bukhari.

The concept of establishment of a university at Sohawa is to provide equal quality education to the youth across the country.

To be built at an area of 200 kanals, the institution would consist of a Sufi Academic Block with capacity of 800 students, Science Block for 700 students, hostel for 200 boys and girls, an auditorium and a library.

Since no university exists between Gujrat and Rawalpindi therefore the location of Sohawa has been selected to offer the youth of the area a quality seat of learning.

The prime minister said it was a private university that would be run on donations by philanthropists contributing in national cause to broaden educational base.

He said 35 percent of students would be given scholarships and get free education while rest 65 percent would fund their studies by themselves.

The prime minister said besides teaching contemporary sciences like artificial intelligence and technology, the main focus of the university would be research on Sufism and its connection with Islam.

“We have to groom our youth as leaders…We will create scholars who will respond to the anti-Islam tirade started after 9/11,” the prime minister remarked.

He said Chinese assistance would also be sought for teaching and research on technology-related subjects.

He said the university had been named after Sheikh Abdul Qadir Jilani who happened to be a top Sufi and had also established link between Islam and spirituality.

He said Sufism was a great science but contrary to western world, no university in Pakistan was holding research on the subject.

He said the previous leaders had buried the ideology of Pakistan which was meant to make the country an Islamic welfare state.

The prime minister said the nations ignoring their ideology could not exist.

He said the nations faced ups and downs but they should not give up their ideology.

He said Naya Pakistan would feature meritocracy, justice and education, minorities’ rights to its people on the pattern of Madina state.

He said what had been happening in Pakistan was never in accordance of Islamic welfare state.

He recalled that besides Indian role, the injustice to the people had also reasoned the disintegration of the country.

Citing the backwardness in Sindh and Balochistan, he said it was never had been the Islamic welfare state as had been envisioned by its forefathers.

He said after Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, the political leaders had delivered nothing but establishing their properties abroad.

The prime minister said the Holy Prophet (PBUH) had highly stresses the importance of education as no society could progress without education.

He said unfortunately, the western culture had been influencing the young generation who needed to be taught basic Islamic principles, Islamic history and Pakistan’s ideology.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s largest solar wall, which has been in talks since the time it was made at University of Engineering and Technology Lahore’s Kala Shah Kako campus, was inaugurated by Provincial Minister for Energy Dr. Muhammad Akhtar Malik on 2nd May 2019. The wall has been built at UET’s Centre for Energy Research and Development (CERAD). The inauguration ceremony was held in presence of Vice Chancellor UET Lahore Prof. Dr. Aziz Akbar, Director CERAD and KICS UET Lahore Prof. Dr. Waqar Mahmood, other faculty members, university’ officials, people from other walks of life and abundant of students.







The much-talked about solar wall has been the central attention and focus of all and sundry since its capacity of generating mammoth kilo watts is what drags the masses and everyone off their feet. This solar wall will generate 410 kilo watt energy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi to have another postgraduate women college*






Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar laid the foundation stone of reconstruction project of Government Postgraduate College for Women, Railway Station Road in Rawalpindi on Friday.

He also announced granting Government Postgraduate College for Women 6th Road the status of Women University during a ceremony.

Federal ministers Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, Amir Mehmood Kiyani, provincial ministers Raja Basharat, Samiullah Chaudhary, Hafiz Mumtaz Ahmad, Raja Rashid Hafeez, Raja Yasir Humayun, MPs Sheikh Rashid Shafique, Chaudhry Adnan, Ammar Siddique, College Principal Alia Suhail and others attended the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormFiber

war&peace said:


> *Because thankfully to Musharraf, BB, NS and Zardari, the country went backwards... Though Musharraf invested heavily in higher education *korean* and others countries for a few years and established higher education commission but I guess the basic literacy remained ignored and thus the number did not go up since higher education means further education for already literate and bright minds. Until we invest in quality ground level education i.e. 1-10 grades, we won't see increase in literacy. Govt can use innovative methods to do that.*



PM Imran was so passionate about the establishment of the knowledge city that when in 2017 a petition was filed seeking his disqualification, he told a journalist that if disqualified he would spend the rest of his life fulfilling his dream. According to the project details, it includes academic blocks, knowledge center, sports complex, hospital, parks, technology, business centers, shopping malls, dairy farm, resorts, software houses, hotels, primary school and teachers' colony. The first phase of the knowledge city is estimated to cost $200 million. Initially a technical college was established teaching mechanical, electrical and computer sciences. The foundation stone of a business college was laid two years ago by Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Vice Chancellors Conference held in Lahore*

May 07, 2019







A Vice Chancellors conference held at Governor House in Lahore today decided to start on-line file tracking system to run the affairs of the universities.

It was also decided to devise a strategy for elimination of politics from universities.

Addressing the conference, Punjab governor Chaudhry Muhammad Sarwar said that rules of business will be amended for solution of universities issues.

He directed to take measures for shifting universities on solar energy and said to paid special attention on research work.

He said that filtration plants of clean drinking water will be installed in all universities.

On this occasion, Punjab Minister for Higher Education Raja Yasir Humayun said that a committee will be established for solution of universities problems.


----------



## ghazi52

*Two-day Creative Writing Workshop at IST on May 11*

May 07, 2019







A two-day “Creative Writing Workshop” would be held here at Institute of Space Technology (IST), Business Incubation Center on May 11.

During two-day training workshop, the participants would be imparted training on various topics including creative visualization, using imagery in writing, tips and techniques to craft a script, Finding the right themes and building.

The participants would be trained in writing and visualization, active listening techniques, presentations, examples, handouts and practical exercises and videos and tools


----------



## ghazi52

University of Turbat , BALOCHISTAN:


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Nawaz Shareef University of Agriculture, *Multan *(MNS-UAM) is located on Old Shujabad Road,Multan. Phase 2 under construction...


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Govt to establish 100 new primary schools in far-flung areas

May 16, 2019







Balochistan Government is making all out efforts for uplifting of education sector to provide more opportunities to children for getting quality education at their doorsteps.

Officials sources Provincial Education Department told Radio Pakistan in Quetta on Thursday that more than one hundred new primary schools would be established in far-flung areas of the province.

Similarly, one hundred primary schools would be upgraded to the middle level while one hundred high schools would be upgraded to the level of Higher Secondary schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Annual Summer Camp for Children to be organized at Lok Virsa*

May 27, 2019







The National Institute of Folk and Traditional Heritage (Lok Virsa), Ministry of Information and Broadcasting will organize annual Summer Camp for Children (age group: 5 to 14 years) during summer vacation.

The annual Children Summer camp would commence from June 25 at Lok Virsa, aimed at providing basic orientation to children about traditional skills in an entertaining and interactive manner. Master artisans in block printing and lacquer art will be invited to conduct classes.


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View Of GC University Faisalabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Sadiq Public School, Bahawalpur one of the largest schools in Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Landmark of GIKI, Topi


----------



## ghazi52

*$1.5 Billion - $2 Billion National Science and Technology Park gets approval *

*National University of Sciences & Technology (NUST) *has secured the approval to initiate working on its latest project, which is “National Science & #Technology Park” from the Public-Private Partnership Authority’s (PPPA) Board. PPPA granted the approval for the tech park at the first board meeting under the chairmanship of Minister for Planning, Development & Reforms Khusro Bakhtyar.

This multi-billion dollar initiative is aimed at developing the knowledge economy of Pakistan through innovation and growth of hi-tech entities. NSTP will serve as an innovation powerhouse for businesses by boosting the university’s chief strengths and unique position in the global technology market.

The key thematic areas of the technology include automobile technology, education technology, defense technology, finance technology, Agriculture technology, health technology, and smart technology. The university is also planning to increase the number, scope, and breadth of these technology areas in the coming years. NUST universities support innovations by organizing hackathons, open house events for tech projects and global accelerator programs to support train and support Pakistani startups for the global tech market.

NSTP is the first Science and Technology Park (STP) in Pakistan. NUST university with its well-established ecosystem to support innovation, technology transfer and commercialization is the most suitable place for a technology park like this. NSTP has also revealed its logo, which is visible on the NUST and NSTP websites and their social media pages.

The logo displays the goal of NSTP which is to create the first innovation and technological hub in Pakistan to build the gap between academia and the Sci-tech industry. This platform will also serve as a hub of innovation, a new national tech-pad where entrepreneurs and organizations with great ideas can come together to discover, collaborate and build new instruments of technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Brand new University complex in Turbat, Balochistan...
Let's hope it does not get occupied by local Sardars as they love to occupy every government property.
Even worse, let's hope it remains safe from "Bum Phaar Khan Baloch" as they love blowing up every development project in Balochistan so that their "Rona Dhona" of no development in Balochistan can continue.


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of LUMS Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Virtual University of Pakistan (VU) commemorated its 10th convocation. A total of 2,345 students were conferred degrees for the successful completion of various degree programs. A total of 20 gold medals and 56 merit certificates were also awarded to outstanding graduates. Prof. Dr. Naveed A Malik founder Rector VU graced the occasion as chief guest. VU Rector Naeem Tariq welcomed the guests and profusely thanked respected parents for gracing the event with their presence. Dr Naeem Tariq highlighted the achievements of Virtual University, its leading role in delivering information and communication technology based education and contribution in the provision of quality education even to the remotest areas of the country. He said VU is promoting research culture among its students.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab lays foundation stone of Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib*






LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Friday laid the foundation stone of Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib, which is the first of its kind in the province.

The Chief Minister was warmly received by Minister for Interior Brig (retd) Ijaz Shah, assembly members and the district administration in Nankana Sahib.

According to a handout issued here, Baba Guru Nanak University would be built on 10 acres of land with a cost of Rs.6 billion.

The university is an important step towards completion of Prime Minister's promises and would help hundreds of thousand students of Nankana Sahib district and other adjoining areas.

Usman Buzdar also inaugurated the first Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP) motel, which had been completed with a cost of Rs 130 million to promote religious tourism in the district.

He planted a sapling and expressed satisfaction that the new facility would provide the best facilities to Sikh pilgrims and other tourists.

The Punjab government was providing the best facilities to the Sikh community at their religious places under a policy of religious harmony, he added.

The CM laid the foundation stone of a project of repair and maintenance of entry roads of the district, which would be completed with an amount of Rs 150 million.

Similarly, link road connecting the Guru Nanak University to Nankana-Warburton Road would be constructed as well.

The CM laid the foundation stone of construction of Shah Kot tehsil complex project, which would be completed with Rs 110 million.


----------



## ghazi52

In 1941 the family of Sir Ganga Ram started a medical college by the name Balak Ram Medical College named after a son of Sir Ganga Ram. Soon after independence in 1947, the college was closed and its premises abandoned. However, the medical professional Prof. Shujaat Ali with the help of his colleagues nurtured the idea of setting up a medical institution in the same premises for teaching female doctors.
At present
Fatima Jinnah Medical College 
Lahore c. 1960s


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan at groundbreaking ceremony of a state of the art hospital at Namal Institute in Mianwali (19.07.19)





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Coast Vice Adm M Fayyaz Gilani inaugurated a new Campus of Bahria Model College at Gwadar, Balochistan. The campus is equipped with modern educational facilities & can accommodate more than 500 students.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*156 Pakistani students selected on US Fulbright Program 2019*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
July 25, 2019


156 Pakistani students will pursue Master’s and Ph.D. studies or teach at top universities in the United States on the Fulbright Scholarship Program. 

U.S. Embassy Islamabad Chargé d'Affaires a.i. John Hoover congratulated the Pakistani students at an event preparing the recipients for the exchange program.

“The American government believes in the power of education, and we’re investing accordingly,” Chargé Hoover said, adding, “We do so because we believe that investing in these programs strengthens our relationship, builds stability, and leads to mutual economic prosperity.”

The 2019 Fulbright cohort hails from 42 universities across Pakistan, with women representing 58 percent of the group.

The 156 new Fulbright students will attend more than 80 U.S. universities across academic disciplines, including engineering, energy management, and social sciences.

“This group is about to embark on an experience that will enrich their lives,” noted U.S. Education Foundation in Pakistan (USEFP) Executive Director Rita Akhtar.

“They were selected on merit–not just grades and test scores, but also their achievements in the context of their opportunities.

They will return to Pakistan with advanced degrees and join our proud Fulbright alumni to enrich the lives of others by contributing to Pakistan’s development in nearly every sector.”

2013 Fulbright alumna Dr. Shima Bibi, the first woman in her family and her home village to earn a Ph.D., encouraged the participants to take full advantage of their experience in the United States.

“By sitting a multicultural class with people from all over the world, you will not only gain knowledge, but will also grow in all aspects of your life,” said Shima.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Bajaur College of Technology is a valuable asset in the overall development of this region as it offers upgraded education and training in skills such as mining, mechanics, industry and electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aga Khan University Hospital, Karachi 

PC: Seven Heaven Pictures


----------



## ghazi52

Pictures of the newly constructed University of Narowal (project of pmln & Ahsan Iqbal) that is attracting the best and brightest of the district. This year’s admission merit in undergrad programs was at par with GCU Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan lays foundation stone for Baba Guru Nanak University*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
October 28, 2019

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday laid the foundation-stone of Baba Guru Nanak University, to be constructed in an area of 107 acres in Nankana Sahib.

The prime minister unveiled the plaque to mark ground-breaking at a ceremony attended by Governor Punjab Chaudhry Sarwar, Chief Minister Usman Buzdar, Interior Minister Brig (retd) Ijaz Ahmed Shah, Special Assistant to PM on Information and Broadcasting Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan.

The Government of Punjab has released initial funds for the construction of university which will comprise academic blocks for various disciplines and also hostels for accommodation of students.

The step is in connection with the 550th birth anniversary celebrations of the founder of Sikh religion Baba Guru Nanak next month.


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram University gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pre-engineering students allowed to switch to medical with one additional subject*

November 05, 2019





It was decided that pre-engineering students who have passed their FSc could switch over to pre-medical if they pass the additional subject of biology. — Online/File
ISLAMABAD: In a major policy decision, the education ministry has decided to allow pre-engineering students to switch to pre-medical by taking biology as an additional subject.

Sources in the Ministry of Federal Education and Professional Training said the decision was made following complaints lodged by students on the Pakistan Citizen Portal.

They said that after receiving the complaints the ministry took up the matter with the concerned directorates and the National Curriculum Council (NCC).

With approval from the NCC, it was decided that pre-engineering students who have passed their FSc could switch over to pre-medical if they pass the additional subject of biology.

A notification, which was signed on Oct 31 and distributed among the stakeholders on Monday, stated: “National scheme of studies at higher education secondary school certificate (HSSC) level has been designed as a package containing a number of subjects necessary to qualify for HSSC.”

Decision taken following complaints lodged by students on Pakistan Citizen Portal

Currently, students passing the pre-medical group are allowed to appear in additional subject of mathematics to opt for the engineering group but students passing the pre-engineering group are not allowed to appear in additional subject of biology to switch over to the medical group.

“Besides, students are encouraged to appear in A-level biology exam to get pre-medical equivalence certificate from the Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC),” the notification said.

It added: “In order to remove disparity and facilitate the students passing the pre-engineering group, the National Curriculum Council reviewed the existing rules/policy/scheme of study and allowed the students passing pre-engineering group to appear in additional subject of biology to switch over to the pre-medical group.

When contacted, Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (FBISE) Chairman Dr Ikram Ali Malik confirmed to Dawn that the education ministry had issued the notification.

“So far, I could not go through the notification but we will follow whatever the directive of the education ministry,” he said.

However, Dr Malik said according to the scheme of study, 200 hours of practical work was involved in biology at the FSc level so the board will have to decide how practical work would be covered by the students.

He said across the country no educational board was offering the facility of switching over from pre-engineering to the pre-medical group.

“When we will implement, we will be the first board,” he said.

Another official of the FBISE said covering 200 hours practical work was not an easy task so implementation of the notification would be difficult.

Sources in the education ministry said there were around 30 educational boards and except for the FBISE the others fell under the domain of provincial governments as education was a devolved subject.

Asked about the concerns expressed by some FBISE officials, the official in the education ministry said FBISE is only supposed to conduct exams.

“The board is supposed to conduct exams and it is up to students to prove their ability. Students after passing pre-engineering can easily manage their practical work for the additional subject of biology. They will appear in exams to be conducted by the board and if they prove good they will pass, so there should be no such confusion in this regard. Students should be given a chance to grow,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, November 5th, 2019_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven King Edward Medical University programmes get NHSRC ministry nod*

November 13, 2019






KEMU has also approved various projects to further expand the scope of education to the students and facilities for the faculty members in collaboration with the local and international medical institutions/organisations. — Photo courtesy KEMU Facebook page
LAHORE: The Ministry of National Health Services, Regulation and Coordination (NHSRC) has included seven major programmes of the King Edward Medical University in the Schedule III of Gazette and notified the same accordingly.

The programmes include PhD Anatomy, PhD Community Medicine, PhD Biochemistry, MPhil Community Medicine, MPhil Public Health, Masters in Public Health and MD Hematology.

The KEMU has also approved various projects to further expand the scope of education to the students and facilities for the faculty members in collaboration with the local and international medical institutions/organisations.

The decisions were taken in some recent meetings chaired by KEMU Vice Chancellor Prof Khalid Masood Gondal.

The meeting was told that medical education in the KEMU had gone through remarkable changes in order to improve research, examination system, audit process, academic programmes, curricula development, regulations for conduct and discipline, formulation of policies, financial funding and upgrade of the infrastructure.

It reviewed various projects approved for the varsity, including its new campus’ PC11 which would lead to construction of new administrative block similar to the Patiala Block, a 1000-bed state of the art hospital, international undergraduate medical college, college of nursing and allied health sciences with residential and hostel facility, a modern library complex and recreational centre, examination halls, gymnasium, Jammia Masjid (central mosque) and an auditorium with a capacity of 3,000 persons.

Talking to Dawn, Mr Gondal said the KEMU had taken a qualitative leap forward by establishing strong linkages with other universities through general support, research centres and institutes, establishment of new business incubators and technology parks.

He said the purpose of the collaboration with various local and foreign universities and institutions was to ensure the training of our faculty members and young scholars in interdisciplinary research methods and theoretical approaches.

“Last year, the Higher Education Commission (HEC) had increased the KEMU budget to meet the growing financial needs of the varsity”, he said.

Mr Gondal said the government and HEC had extended their full support for construction of the girls hostels and new buildings. All these new projects would be completed within the given timelines.

The Doctor of Philosophy (PhD) and some other university degrees, including MD, MPH and MPhil were awaiting visits and accreditation from regulatory authorities.

The VC said he managed visits of the PM&DC team for accreditation of the PhD and Masters programmes of the varsity. Consequently, international research grants for the KEMU had been approved with collaboration of Imperial College London, he added.

The KEMU has also signed MoUs/agreements with academia. The foreign delegations affiliated with international universities of top QS rankings, including Imperial College London, Harvard University and University of Birmingham have been invited by the varsity.

“The KEMU is going to launch new training programmes of medical education, medical editing and the family medicine for medical professionals seeking skills development”, the VC said.

New post graduate programmes for child psychiatrists and podiatrists are also being prepared with international collaborations and foreign faculty.

He said the KEMU again attained a distinction for being first choice of the medical students for admission and hopefully the projects and initiatives taken recently would include it in the leading varsities in the region in the coming years.


----------



## ghazi52

*Abbottabad University of Science And Technology.*
University has constructed in front of the hazara motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to Inaugurate Pakistan’s First Science & Technology Park Next Week*

The National University of Science & Technology (NUST) is all set to unveil Pakistan’s first Science & Technology Park next week.

In a glittering ceremony, Prime Minister Imran Khan will inaugurate the National Science & Technology Park (NSTP) on December 9, an official statement said.

An initiative of NUST and in line with the vision of our Prime Minister, the National Science & Technology Park is here to play its role in strengthening the national economy. It all starts on the 9th of December, 2019.

Hailed as the country’s largest innovation and research ecosystem, NSTP is located in H-12 Sector of the federal capital, Islamabad – in the vicinity of NUST.

The high-tech IT Park houses more than 40 companies, including start-ups, Small Medium Enterprises (SMEs), and tech giants, and is still accepting applications.

According to the NUST statement, the project will serve as a launchpad for the country’s leading researchers, innovators, and entrepreneurs.

It will be the most attractive location in the country to bring your research, development, and innovation endeavors


----------



## ghazi52

*President asks varsities to improve syllabuses as per students’ needs*
December 05, 2019
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1520470&display=popup&ref=plugin





President Dr Arif Alvi speaks at the conference on ‘Quality Assurance System, Standards and Policies: Issues and Challenges’ on Wednesday. Education Minister Shafqat Mahmood is also present. — INP


ISLAMABAD: President Dr Arif Alvi on Wednesday emphasised the need for universities to improve their syllabuses and bring it into consonance with social and psychological needs of the students.

“Education must be pleasure and should not keep students under a perpetual stress of achievement,” the president said while speaking at the inaugural ceremony of the international conference on ‘Quality Assurance System, Standards and Policies: Issues and Challenges’.

The conference is being organised by the Higher Education Commission (HEC) in collaboration with the United States Education Foundation Programme (USEFP).

The conference aims to improve the quality of higher education and advance mutual understanding of international quality assurance standards by bringing together academic experts from around the world.

The president said universities must focus on enhancing the quality of education and research in addition to increasing enrolments and publications.

Education minister says new education policy will be finalised soon

He said as the economy improved, funding situation for higher education would also improve.

He said past years had witnessed a remarkable infrastructural development in the education sector, but the majority of parents want improvement in quality of education for their children.Education Minister Shafqat Mahmood said the government intends to enhance funding for higher education for recurring as well as the development budget.

He lamented that Pakistan was declining in the Learning Poverty Index, adding that quality had become a challenge with the expansion of access to education.

Mr Mahmood said 50,000 undergraduate scholarships per year had been announced under the Prime Minister Ehsas Undergraduate Scholarship Programme, which was a big initiative. He also acknowledged the contribution of the US government in promoting higher education in the country.

HEC Chairman Tariq Banuri said the conference themes correspond with the commission’s reform agenda. He added that the goal of the conference was to start a national conversation on quality.

US Ambassador Paul Jones said the United States was proud of its educational linkages with Pakistan. He said the US had recently entered into 23 partnerships with Pakistani institutions, adding that 100 Pakistanis were sent to the US under the US-Pakistan Academic and Cultural Exchange Programme.

The US envoy further said his country had so far awarded 19,000 need-based scholarships to Pakistani students.

National Conference on Education

Speaking at another event, Education Minister Shafqat Mahmood said new education policy was being prepared which would be finalised soon.

Speaking at the national conference on education organised by the Institute of Social and Policy Sciences, the education minister said for bringing uniformity in the education sector, which is currently divided into three streams, a national curriculum was being developed which would be taught in all system of educations, including madressahs. He said there was also a need for authentic education data as available data was not much reliable.

Punjab Education Minister Murad Raas emphasised the need to create a consensus on a unified educational framework between the federal and provincial governments.

He also called for robust examination system to improve the educational system, in addition to setting the curriculum in line with international standards.

He said by 2020, the Punjab education department will be fully digitised in making decisions related to education.

To a query of one of the participants, the provincial education minister said Pakistan’s education sector should not be compared with developed countries, rather “our comparison should be made with Somalia and Nigeria”, he said, referring to the state of education in the country. However, he said his party’s government had been making efforts to bring improvement.

Earlier, National Assembly Deputy Speaker Qasim Suri, while discussing the poor education indicators and magnitude of the challenge, stressed the need for a well-coordinated response to the challenge.

He stressed on the federal government to act as a coordinator for charting out a course for addressing the education needs.

Chairman Standing Committee on Law and Convener Parliamentary Task Force on SDGs Riaz Fatyana said Pakistan was lagging behind the SDG-4 targets and stressed the need for combined effort to achieve them.

He said efforts of the current government, particularly for education reforms, were praiseworthy and would soon show a mark improvement in the education indicators.

Parliamentary Secretary for Planning Development, Reforms and Special Initiatives Kanwal Shauzab outlined the government efforts for achieving SDG-4 targets.

She said the present government had introduced exceptional reforms in the education sector, which would lead to substantial improvement in the education sector.

A numbers of education experts and public representatives from all provinces spoke and called for generating a national response to end education emergency in the country.

_Published in Dawn, December 5th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Can someone please update me on the present level of mathematical education in Pakistan ? How popular is mathematics among the young students ?


----------



## Syed_Adeel




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Government started work on the construction of 9 Universities in the Year 2019. Name of the following Universities are as follows:

1. Kohsar University, Murree
2. Thal University, Bhakkar
3. Rawalpindi University
4. North Punjab University, Chakwal
5. Mianwali University
6. Baba Guru Nanak University, NankanaSahab
7. South Punjab University, Layyah
8. Information & Technology University, Rawalpindi
9. Al-Qadir University Sohawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Old School said:


> Can someone please update me on the present level of mathematical education in Pakistan ? How popular is mathematics among the young students ?


http://www.pakms.org.pk/
http://www.sms.edu.pk/
http://aimsciences.org.pk/index.php/about-aims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurates *Huawei ICT Lab* at NAMAL Institute Mianwali

Prime Minister was briefed about state of the art ICT facility at NAMAL Institute #Mianwali


----------



## ghazi52

University of Narowal near Completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Engineering university to be set up in Swat*

January 13, 2020






The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates. 

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish an engineering and technology university in Swat with the initial estimated cost of Rs4 billion that would produce market-oriented graduates.

The planned Swat University of Engineering and Technology (SUET) would be run on triple helix model to connect government, industry and academic with each other.

“Unlike other universities in the province that solely depend on the government funds, the SUET will have its own sustainability plan,” said Hamid Naveed, chief planning officer of higher education department.

Mr Naveed has been appointed as focal person for establishment of SUET at fast track by chief minister. Administratively, he said, the new university would be different from the rest of the universities as a decentralised system would be implemented to address issues at low level.

The new university would be a joint venture of the private sector and academia, said Dr Najeebullah, who is involved in planning for the SUET.

SUET will be run on triple helix model to connect govt, industry and academia

Dr Najeebullah has done PhD from University of Cambridge, UK in material sciences. He is founding director of US-Pakistan Centre for Advance Studies.

He said that government, industry and academia would work jointly under the banner of SUET. Initially, he said, six disciplines would be established including energy engineering, civil engineering, institute of materials, mining and metallurgy, biomedical engineering, computer system engineering and institute of manufacturing in the university.

Dr Najeeb said that the institute of manufacturing was sort of a research centre where the students would conduct research on problems being faced by local industries and their solution.

He said that SUET would be linked with the best engineering universities of the developed countries like the US and UK for exchange of knowledge. “We will also make efforts to introduce dual/joint degree programmes with such universities,” he added.

Dr Najeeb said that linkage with the best universities of the world would constantly improve quality of SUET that could lead to the students exchange programmes as well.

To save SUET graduates from joblessness, he said, their entrepreneurial skills would be developed to make them job providers instead of job speakers by establishing their own businesses.

Asked about SUET’s own plan of financial sustainability, Dr Najeeb said that the academia and students would conduct consultancies for various government departments and corporate sectors.

For instance, he said, Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation was working on the many projects, so SUET would conduct consultancies for it and other government owned companies.

According to feasibility study of SUET, it would produce international level qualified graduates in different disciplines and would help in making public policy formulations and establishment of new enterprises.

It would also be a hub of skills development and executive courses and would conduct applied research to solve the indigenous issues.

Regarding the justification of establishment of SUET, the official documents reveal that each year almost 15,000 candidates apply for different disciplines of University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. However, UET as per the approved number of seats by statutory bodies can only accommodate 1,790 students. This humongous number of applicants clearly demonstrates the need of engineering education in KP.

The documents say that for sustainability plan of SUET, there would be three major sections of the university including academic wing, think tank and enterprises.

The academic wing will look after all the academic activities of the university. The think tank will conduct case studies and based on empirical finding will help government and private sectors in public policy formulations.

The enterprise wing will be responsible for fund raising and exploring different business opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Apparently, that large complex next to the Grand Jamia Masjid is an Iqra University campus building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Aga Khan University Hospital

Karachi, Pakistan*






*.


Center of Innovation in Medical Education*








*New Private Wing*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Aga Khan is the premier hospital/medical university in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Kausar Islamic University, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National University of Technology NUTECH IJP Road Sector I-12 Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI - Federal Minister of Planning & Development Asad Umar chaired the signing ceremony of a historic MoU between the Kajaani University of Applied Sciences and Pakistan, to launch an initiative to train 1 million students on disruptive technologies like; AI, IOT, Gaming-Tech, Health-Tech, etc. This is the first and the largest ‘Mass IT Education Program’ in collaboration with a government university and ICT research hub of Finland. It will be managed by prestigious institutions like the “Kajaani University of Applied Sciences”, Finland, “Allied ICT”, Finland and the VU Pakistan, while also engaging regional and local partner Vendor Junction and IX, in Pakistan to provide technical expertise. Former Federal Minister of Information-Technology Dr Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui also graced the occasion, accompanied by senior officials of the Ministry of IT & Telecom, CEO of Kajaani University Matti Saren, Rector of VU- Naeem Tariq, delegates of Allied ICT Finland and Global Alliance, etc.

*The Nation*


----------



## ghazi52

University and ICT Research & Development Hub from Finland to train 1 million Pakistani students on Disruptive-Technologies

The Federal Minister of Planning & Development – Asad Umar, chaired the signing ceremony of a historic MoU between the Kajaani University of Applied Sciences and Pakistan, to launch an initiative to train 1 million students on disruptive technologies like; Artificial Intelligence (AI), Internet of Things (IOT), Gaming-Tech, Health-Tech, etc. This is the first and the largest ‘Mass IT Education Program’ in collaboration with a Government university and ICT research hub of Finland. It will be managed by prestigious institutions like the “Kajaani University of Applied Sciences”, Finland, “Allied ICT”, Finland and the Virtual University (VU) Pakistan, while also engaging regional and local partner – Vendor Junction and Integration Xperts (IX), in Pakistan to provide technical expertise.

The former Federal Minister of Information-Technology – Dr. Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui (MNA) also graced the occasion, accompanied by senior officials of the Ministry of IT & Telecom, CEO of Kajaani University Matti Saren, Rector of VU-Mr. Naeem Tariq, Delegates of Allied ICT Finland and Global Alliance, etc., while the CEO of Vendor Junction – Sayed Jawed also witnessed the signing ceremony, along with Mr. Umair Azam – Managing Director of Integration Xperts (Representative in Pakistan). All these stakeholders have been working hard for the last one year, to make this venture a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab University - Lahore*

It was established in Lahore in 1882. It was from the beginning both a teaching and an examining body, and it was the first higher education institution in India in a majority Muslim area.
In the early days of the university, it received donations by ruling princes and individuals.
Key figures in iits later academic development were G.W. Leitner, an Englishman of Hungarian origin who was the first registrar, and Professor A.C. Woolner, vice-chancellor in 1928–36.







*Punjab University - Lahore c.1900's*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Forman Christian College, Lahore
__________________








Lasbela University, Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Textile Institute of Pakistan*













































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Habib university Karachi









The centre for advanced water studies. 
















Institute of Business Administration; Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*HEC Orders All Universities to Begin Online Classes*

Higher Education Commission (HEC) has directed all universities and accredited institutions with sufficient resources to start online classes.

Following the outbreak of Coronavirus in Pakistan, the government ordered the closure of schools, colleges, and universities across the country.

According to an official notification, HEC has asked all universities which have well-built learning management systems (LMS) to initiate online classes. This way, education will not be compromised.

Moreover, universities facing technological, technical, or spatial limitations can remain closed for academic activities till 31 May 2020 and mark the said period as summer vacation, HEC has clarified.

In the meantime, these universities shall make arrangements for conducting online classes in case the closure is extended because of the Coronavirus pandemic, the notification stated.

Such universities shall plan, acquire, train, and shall be able to execute an LMS from June 01, 2010, so that ongoing semester could resume even in an eventuality of the extended closure of universities.

Expressing his views on the development, HEC Chairman Dr. Tariq Banuri said:

We don’t know how long the restrictions will stay in place. The experience of other countries is quite varied. If the restrictions get lifted on June 1, the teaching will take place face to face. In the meantime, it will only be online.

Steps to Ensure the Quality of Online Learning


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction IBA Thatta.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why are majids always open in Pakistan?? When they know it is going to be noiling hot and hard to stand on floor and pray on a Friday. Shouldn't the masjids have central heating and cooling?


ghazi52 said:


> Apparently, that large complex next to the Grand Jamia Masjid is an Iqra University campus building


----------



## ghazi52

*U/C University Centre at Aga Khan University Hospita*l

The first highrise building on the Stadium Road Campus, the University Centre will house academic and administrative functions. Of the seventeen story structure, the first seven floors will house administrative functions and the top seven floors the new Faculty of Arts & Sciences (FAS) and the Graduate School of Government & Public Policy (GSGPP).

Inaugurated in 2021 (planned)

*Functional area*

262,000 sf (excluding basements)
450,500 sf (including basements)

*Facilities*

Administration: Offices, Conference rooms, Training and Collaboration rooms, Prayer space, Kitchen and Staff Dining.

Academic (FAS & GSGPP): Classrooms, Lecture halls, Library, Multipurpose halls, Innovation hub, Faculty offices, Seminar and Discussion rooms.


----------



## ghazi52

*President asks medical varsities to undertake research with focus on diseases like COVID-19*
May 12, 2020





APP02-12 ISLAMABAD: May 12 - President Dr. Arif Alvi chairing a meeting of Vice Chancellors of Medical Universities about Covid-19, at the Aiwan-e-Sadr. APP
ISLAMABAD, May 12 (APP)resident Dr Arif Alvi on Tuesday asked the medical universities to undertake research while following international research standards to address the challenges of health sector, with special focus on diseases like COVID-19.
He emphasized that the universities were required to provide quality education and produce good quality students.
The president was chairing a meeting of the vice chancellors of medical universities here at the Aiwan-e-Sadr about the coronavirus.
The vice chancellors briefed the meeting about the healthcare initiatives taken by their respective medical institutions in view of the corona pandemic. They highlighted the measures taken by the medical universities, including arranging training courses for doctors and paramedics, developing technical and operational guidelines for the health workers, and establishing isolation wards.
It was told that the universities had established an information technology infrastructure to provide online education and continue other academic activities.
The president appreciated the important role being played by the health professionals and medical universities in the prevailing situation of COVID-19.
The meeting was attended by Professor Tanwir Khaliq, Vice Chancellor of Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Medical University, Islamabad, Lt Gen (Retd) Syed Imran Majeed, Vice Chancellor of National University of Medical Sciences (NUMS), Rawalpindi, Dr Asad Hafeez, Vice Chancellor of Health Services Academy, Islamabad, and Dr Anis Ahmed, Vice Chancellor and Lt Gen (Retd) Azhar Rashid, Dean of Riphah International University, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KOHAT: Kohat University of Science & Technology

| #KUST #Kohat #KhyberPakhtunkhwa

(Photo: Muhammad Hakim Afridi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> KOHAT: Kohat University of Science & Technology
> 
> | #KUST #Kohat #KhyberPakhtunkhwa
> 
> (Photo: Muhammad Hakim Afridi)


Wow that looks like the campus of some European university. I hope the education imparted is top notch as well


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

University of Engineering and Technology Narowal Campus Under Construction.







Reactions:A


----------



## ghazi52

Aitchison College, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction University Centre at Aga Khan University Hospital*

The first highrise building on the Stadium Road Campus, the University Centre will house academic and administrative functions. Of the seventeen story structure, the first seven floors will house administrative functions and the top seven floors the new Faculty of Arts & Sciences (FAS) and the Graduate School of Government & Public Policy (GSGPP).

Inaugurated in 2021 (planned)
*
Functional area*

262,000 sf (excluding basements)
450,500 sf (including basements)

Facilities

Administration: Offices, Conference rooms, Training and Collaboration rooms, Prayer space, Kitchen and Staff Dining.

Academic (FAS & GSGPP): Classrooms, Lecture halls, Library, Multipurpose halls, Innovation hub, Faculty offices, Seminar and Discussion rooms.


----------



## ghazi52

There's hardly 0.1% difference between Education & Defence for FY2019-20 of GDP 
Last year education (2.5% of GDP) 
Punjab: 383b 
Sindh: 239b 
KPK: 143b 
Bln: 60b 
HEC: 45b 
Federal:77b 
Total: 947b 

Defence: 1152b Share of GDP: 2.6%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View of Islamia University Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

500 Million rupees allocated in the KP Budget 2020 for the completion of *Pak-Austrian Fachhochschule Institute* in Haripur. 
Subjects like Railway Engineering, Artificial Intelligence, Mineral Resource Engineering and Agriculture Food Technologies will be offered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab makes Holy Quran teaching with translation mandatory in universities*

The Punjab government has made the teaching of the Holy Quran with translation mandatory in all provincial universities, according to a notification issued by the provincial government on Sunday.

“Student will not be awarded a degree if he or she does not study the Holy Quran with the translation,” said the notification.

The notification further states that lecturers in all universities of Punjab will teach the Holy Quran with translation to all students.

It added that the Quran will be taught separately from the Islamiat subject.


----------



## ghazi52

Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences GIMS District Khairpur*, Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shrinking space for academics who teach critical thinking*

Umar Cheema

June 25, 2020









ISLAMABAD: On Saturday last, twitter was abuzz with discussion about academics being fired for their political beliefs. A tweet by Dr Ammar Ali Jan triggered this debate. It was about his decision to quit teaching at Forman Christian College Lahore. This was not something surprising for many who know him; it was however sad for them.

Pakistan's two prestigious learning institutions in Lahore – Government College University and Punjab University – fired him one after another for he allegedly instigated students; Punjab University went on to allege him of “fanning anti-state” sentiments. In four years, he has taught at three institutions and none could afford him; FIRs and arrests for instigating students are apart from that. He had ample opportunities to teach abroad after doing his PhD from Cambridge University but Ammar wanted to teach in Pakistan’s public sector universities.

“After returning to Pakistan in 2016,” he tweeted, “I was committed to teaching at a public sector university. I joined Government College University and later Punjab University. Both institutions fired me citing ‘national security’ as a reason.” As he joined FC College, things changed for him during the Students Solidarity March “where I was accused of being an instigator. I was charged with sedition….Unknown people began putting pressure on the FCC administration to fire me. I was called in by the Rector who told me to quit all public activities as FCC is in a ‘sensitive’ situation and cannot become controversial.”

Responding to the Rector, Ammar said he couldn’t give up as one of his students (Alamgir Wazir) was in jail for demanding education reforms and students union whereas the sedition case was still pending against him (Ammar). As he didn’t budge from his position, things started changing. His contract was revised moving him from assistant professor position to visiting faculty and finally he left. “It appears that the academic journey for me in Pakistan might be over after the unfortunate end at FCC,” he wrote in the twitter thread.

The reaction that followed was as much revealing. Where different individuals shared their own teaching experiences and how they were removed, an economics professor of the prestigious Institute of Business Administration was overwhelmed to read Ammar’s episode. He went on to offer him a job at IBA. “[Please] come to Karachi and join our institute…IBA provides liberty and power to all of our academics. Start a new journey with a new spirit,” the professor said and Ammar accepted his gesture by paying thanks and promising to visit Karachi. Later, the IBA professor deleted the tweet for the reasons that couldn’t be determined.

Other notable tweets were a reflection on sorry academic affairs where teachers are disciplined through length of contract. Where Ammar’s contract was changed from assistant professor to visiting faculty, an eminent physicist and public intellectual is also facing such a challenge and at the same institution. Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy was hired for a three-year term as Distinguished Professor of Physics and Math at FC College and later his contract was reduced to one-year, it has been learnt. The News couldn’t get a version of college as there is no designated spokesman. An effort to get version on Ammar case from his head of the department didn’t yield results either. Dr Ryan Brasher was sent a text message seeking his opinion on Ammar’s thread regarding FC College but he didn’t respond.

Mohammad Haneef, an acclaimed author and novelist, reacting to Ammar’s ouster said he has also been “shown the door” from Karachi’s Habib University where he was in visiting faculty. However, the university’s academic affairs dean in a rejoinder said he had not been shown the door. Instead, Chris Taylor added, this was Haneef’s one year contract which has expired and that he has taught at the university before. In April 2018, this university made headlines when a visit it organized was forcibly cancelled only an hour before it was due to be held. In addition, the guest speaker was forced off campus by the university security despite the fact that he was there at the university’s invitation.

In Government College University Lahore, Ammar wasn’t the only faculty member shown the door. A couple of others were forced to quit. Dr. Amir Iqbal, a mathematician with a PhD from Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) University was forced to leave due to humiliating contractual employment wherein he had to seek extension each year. He’s now teaching at Harvard University. Amir’s crime: He had unearthed an Rs638 million scam disclosing GCU paid fake salaries to European professors. Some teachers came from Europe for 15 days and then left while many didn’t come in the first place. Amir was asked to investigate the matter and he prepared a 450-page report instead.

Zaigham Abbas, a political science teacher at GCU, is the latest casualty. He had started teaching there together with Ammar and both of them would receive a meagre salary of Rs23000 per month each. A native of Gilgit-Baltistan, Zaigham joined academia by passion instead of going for CSS. Like Ammar, he was also popular among students and would encourage them to think critically. His contract was being extended every three years until February this year. One morning, he went to teach and found a colleague teaching there. Zaigham was told that his contract has not been renewed. He was drawing Rs35000 per month at the time of his ouster.

The News spoke to Vice Chancellor of GCU Dr. Asghar Zaidi. He said that different departments are independent in taking their decisions. Talking about Dr Amir, he said it was the board’s decision to ask him to appear before a selection panel for a three-year appointment but Amir was reluctant. He said he had received an offer from Harvard and wouldn’t continue there, according to Dr Zaidi. About Zaigham, he said he should have contacted him. (Zaigham told The News he tried to meet him a number of times and also exchanged texts. VC denies). Dr Zaidi however admitted that contractual arrangement has been used many a time as an instrument against teachers and that he is trying to fix it by regularizing more and more teachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Otaibi named new IIUI president*

Appointment unanimously approved by university’s Board of Trustees


July 01, 2020








ISLAMABAD: The federal government on Tuesday approved the name of Saudi educator Dr Hathal bin Hamoud Al-Otaibi as the next president of the International Islamic University Islamabad (IIUI).

He will replace Dr Ahmed Yousif Al-Draiweesh.

Dr Al-Otaibi’s appointment was okayed during a meeting of IIUI’s Board of Trustees (BoT) led by Pakistan’s President Dr Arif Alvi - the chancellor of the university.

During the 14th meeting of the BoT at the Aiwan-i-Sadr on Tuesday, President Dr Alvi said that the university was a great centre of learning which provided not only modern education but also had greater contribution in educating students about Sharia, Islamic history and culture. He directed the management of the university to set specific goals and vision, and fix a timeframe for achieving them.

He also appreciated the cooperation extended by Saudi Arabia and the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) for the university. He further thanked the Al-Azhar University in Egypt, for sending 30 teachers and bearing their financial responsibilities.

Dr Alvi paid tribute to IIUI’s outgoing president Dr Al-Draiweesh, his efforts and contributions for the promotion of education.

Addressing a meeting through video-link from Jeddah, Organization of the Islamic Council (OIC) Secretary General Dr Yousaf bin Ahmed Al-Othaimeen thanked Pakistan for offering 100 scholarships for students of 15 under-developed countries. He also expressed his condolences over the loss of lives in the attack on the Pakistan Stock Exchange, and reiterated OIC’s support to stand by Pakistan in its fight against terrorism.

IDB President Dr Bandar Hajjar assured the meeting that the bank will continue to fund the Waqf project of the university.

Earlier, IIUI Rector Professor Dr Masoom Yasinzai presented the ‘Rector’s Report’ and briefed participants about the activities and the role of the varsity in promoting education in the country. The BoT expressed its satisfaction and appreciated the university’s achievements.

Later, the board unanimously approved the Dr Al-Otaibi as the new president of IIUI.He currently heads the Imam Muhammad bin Saud Islamic University.

Professor Dr Al-Otaibi holds a PhD in work psychology and psychology of individual differences from the University of Madrid in Spain. He is also a member of the Saudi Arabian Association for Educational and Psychological Sciences and of the Spanish Psychologists Association. He is also a member of the International Conference for Training and Human Resource.

As an administrator, he has held the position of dean at thje Institute Affairs Abroad at Imam Muhammad Ibn Saud University in Riyadh, while he has also served as the head of the Psychology Department of the university and the chairman of the Graduate Studies Committee in the department at teh university.

He has also served as a full time adviser in the Saudi Arabian Ministry of Higher Education, and the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques program for external scholarships. Dr Al-Otaibi worked as the head of the quality committee of the Psychology Department apart from being a training consultant in human resource and a member of the curricula and curriculum committees.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 1st, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

*Top 5 Business & Management Universities in Pakistan*








Top 5 Business & Management Universities in Pakistan

Here is a list of Top 5 Universities offering business degree in Pakistan


*Lahore University of Management Sciences, Lahore*


The Suleman Dawood School of Business (SDSB), established in 1986, was the first of the schools at the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS). The need for a challenging and relevant curriculum suggested the use of case studies rather than conventional lectures to impart knowledge.

The Business School offers Undergraduate, Graduate and post-graduate degrees in multiple academic disciplines.










*Institute of Business Administration Karachi*


Despite a rapid increase in the number of business schools, the IBA has maintained its position as the premier Institution of higher learning in the field of Management and Business Administration.

The IBA initially offered its MBA program only for day scholars. In 1957, an Evening Program was started to cater to the needs of the numerous working executives and managers who were interested in furthering their careers through part-time business studies. In 1982, a three-year BBA (Honors) Program was introduced which has now been upgraded to a four-year BBA program.










*Iqra University,Karachi*


The IQRA University is chartered by the Government of Sindh vide Sindh Government Ordinance No.VI of 2000 having Campuses across Pakistan and is having collaboration with foreign universities. The University offers a diverse range of graduate and post-graduate courses as well as PhD programmes of International level in Business and Management Sciences.










*National College of Business Administration & Economics, Lahore*


NCBA&E is covering a vast range of disciplines and offering career programs at multiple levels such as; professional certifications, undergraduate studies, graduate studies, and post graduate studies in Business and management studies







NCBA&E also offer Mphill and MS in Business Administration



*Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science & Technology, Karachi*

The Bachelor of Business Administration (BBA) and the Master of Business Administration (MBA) programs are accredited by the National Business Education Accreditation Council (NBEAC). Students who complete their BBA degree from SZABIST are provided exemption in the ACCA papers F1, F2, F3, and F4.


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> *Shrinking space for academics who teach critical thinking*
> 
> Umar Cheema
> 
> June 25, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: On Saturday last, twitter was abuzz with discussion about academics being fired for their political beliefs. A tweet by Dr Ammar Ali Jan triggered this debate. It was about his decision to quit teaching at Forman Christian College Lahore. This was not something surprising for many who know him; it was however sad for them.
> 
> Pakistan's two prestigious learning institutions in Lahore – Government College University and Punjab University – fired him one after another for he allegedly instigated students; Punjab University went on to allege him of “fanning anti-state” sentiments. In four years, he has taught at three institutions and none could afford him; FIRs and arrests for instigating students are apart from that. He had ample opportunities to teach abroad after doing his PhD from Cambridge University but Ammar wanted to teach in Pakistan’s public sector universities.
> 
> “After returning to Pakistan in 2016,” he tweeted, “I was committed to teaching at a public sector university. I joined Government College University and later Punjab University. Both institutions fired me citing ‘national security’ as a reason.” As he joined FC College, things changed for him during the Students Solidarity March “where I was accused of being an instigator. I was charged with sedition….Unknown people began putting pressure on the FCC administration to fire me. I was called in by the Rector who told me to quit all public activities as FCC is in a ‘sensitive’ situation and cannot become controversial.”
> 
> Responding to the Rector, Ammar said he couldn’t give up as one of his students (Alamgir Wazir) was in jail for demanding education reforms and students union whereas the sedition case was still pending against him (Ammar). As he didn’t budge from his position, things started changing. His contract was revised moving him from assistant professor position to visiting faculty and finally he left. “It appears that the academic journey for me in Pakistan might be over after the unfortunate end at FCC,” he wrote in the twitter thread.
> 
> The reaction that followed was as much revealing. Where different individuals shared their own teaching experiences and how they were removed, an economics professor of the prestigious Institute of Business Administration was overwhelmed to read Ammar’s episode. He went on to offer him a job at IBA. “[Please] come to Karachi and join our institute…IBA provides liberty and power to all of our academics. Start a new journey with a new spirit,” the professor said and Ammar accepted his gesture by paying thanks and promising to visit Karachi. Later, the IBA professor deleted the tweet for the reasons that couldn’t be determined.
> 
> Other notable tweets were a reflection on sorry academic affairs where teachers are disciplined through length of contract. Where Ammar’s contract was changed from assistant professor to visiting faculty, an eminent physicist and public intellectual is also facing such a challenge and at the same institution. Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy was hired for a three-year term as Distinguished Professor of Physics and Math at FC College and later his contract was reduced to one-year, it has been learnt. The News couldn’t get a version of college as there is no designated spokesman. An effort to get version on Ammar case from his head of the department didn’t yield results either. Dr Ryan Brasher was sent a text message seeking his opinion on Ammar’s thread regarding FC College but he didn’t respond.
> 
> Mohammad Haneef, an acclaimed author and novelist, reacting to Ammar’s ouster said he has also been “shown the door” from Karachi’s Habib University where he was in visiting faculty. However, the university’s academic affairs dean in a rejoinder said he had not been shown the door. Instead, Chris Taylor added, this was Haneef’s one year contract which has expired and that he has taught at the university before. In April 2018, this university made headlines when a visit it organized was forcibly cancelled only an hour before it was due to be held. In addition, the guest speaker was forced off campus by the university security despite the fact that he was there at the university’s invitation.
> 
> In Government College University Lahore, Ammar wasn’t the only faculty member shown the door. A couple of others were forced to quit. Dr. Amir Iqbal, a mathematician with a PhD from Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) University was forced to leave due to humiliating contractual employment wherein he had to seek extension each year. He’s now teaching at Harvard University. Amir’s crime: He had unearthed an Rs638 million scam disclosing GCU paid fake salaries to European professors. Some teachers came from Europe for 15 days and then left while many didn’t come in the first place. Amir was asked to investigate the matter and he prepared a 450-page report instead.
> 
> Zaigham Abbas, a political science teacher at GCU, is the latest casualty. He had started teaching there together with Ammar and both of them would receive a meagre salary of Rs23000 per month each. A native of Gilgit-Baltistan, Zaigham joined academia by passion instead of going for CSS. Like Ammar, he was also popular among students and would encourage them to think critically. His contract was being extended every three years until February this year. One morning, he went to teach and found a colleague teaching there. Zaigham was told that his contract has not been renewed. He was drawing Rs35000 per month at the time of his ouster.
> 
> The News spoke to Vice Chancellor of GCU Dr. Asghar Zaidi. He said that different departments are independent in taking their decisions. Talking about Dr Amir, he said it was the board’s decision to ask him to appear before a selection panel for a three-year appointment but Amir was reluctant. He said he had received an offer from Harvard and wouldn’t continue there, according to Dr Zaidi. About Zaigham, he said he should have contacted him. (Zaigham told The News he tried to meet him a number of times and also exchanged texts. VC denies). Dr Zaidi however admitted that contractual arrangement has been used many a time as an instrument against teachers and that he is trying to fix it by regularizing more and more teachers.


umer cheema? face palm!


----------



## ghazi52

*AIOU opens admission for expats*


Procedure for the submission of admission form and fee is given in the prospectus

July 22, 2020







The Allama Iqbal Open University. 


ISLAMABAD: The Allama Iqbal Open University {AIOU} on Tuesday opened admissions for various academic programmes including SSC, HSSC (FA General) and I Com for Pakistanis settled in KSA, UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Oman and USA. Students can download the prospectus and the admission form from: https://aiou.edu.pk/overseasdel.asp. Students must attach attested copies of certificates, degrees, transcripts, computerised national identity card (CNIC), passport and visa. Interested candidates were also instructed to paste their latest photos on the admission forms. Admission forms without photos will not be accepted. Procedure for the submission of admission form and fee is given in the prospectus.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 22nd, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

*Accord signed on 71 USAID-built schools in Sindh*​The Newspaper's Staff Reporter
Updated 23 Jul, 2020​



Education Management Organisations will manage the schools for the next 10 years. — AFP/File​
_*KARACHI: Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, United States Agency for International Development (USAID) mission director Julie Koenen (virtually), and Minister for Education and Literacy Saeed Ghani on Wednesday witnessed the agreement signing between the government of Sindh and the Education Management Organisations (EMOs) to manage 71 USAID-built schools for the next 10 years.*_​
The ceremony held at CM House marked the handing over of management of the schools built under the USAID Sindh Basic Education Programme (SBEP) to the EMOs. Officials from USAID participated virtually while the Sindh government and EMO representatives attended the ceremony in person.

Secretary of Education Ahmed Bakhsh Narejo and representatives of the two selected EMOs — Charter for Compassion (CFC) and Health and Nutrition Development Society (HANDS) — signed the agreements to manage these schools for 10 years.

Under the agreements, both organisations will manage 71 government schools, including 25 new ones, to improve quality of education in four districts of Sindh: Dadu, Qambar-Shahdadkot, Karachi and Larkana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

PPP, nothing will be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Render for NAMAL UNIVERSITY in Mianwali. 
Architect: California-based Tony Ashai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ivan

Hiraa said:


> PPP, nothing will be built.


Actually the schools are already built. They just signed agreement to look after it for a period of 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs10m grant to research immunity, genetics of Covid patients*

22 Aug 2020


 






Funding is approved under the Rapid Research Grant initiative, launched by the HEC with the support of World Bank. — Shazia Hasan/File


LAHORE: The Higher Education Commission (HEC) has approved Rs10.3 million research funding for a project of the University of Health Sciences (UHS) that will trace “immunological, viral and genetic basis of Covid-19 in local patients”.
The funding is approved under the Rapid Research Grant initiative, launched by the HEC with the support of the World Bank.
The principal investigator of this project, which would take a year to complete, is UHS Immunology Department’s Associate Professor Dr Shah Jahan.
Dr Shah Jahan said that besides other things, his team wanted to know if certain genetic differences might separate people who fell severely ill with Covid-19 from those who contracted the infection but hardly developed any symptoms.
“Genetics can explain why some Covid-19 patients fare worse than others,” he said, adding that his project would mainly focus on immune pattern and genetics of local patients.
He further said that many factors were involved in the pathogenesis of Covid-19 in Pakistan, including host immunity and genetic response to viral infection.
UHS Immunology Department head Prof Nadeem Afzal, who is one of the investigators, elaborated that the immune system could react to viruses, partially because of specific genes that helped cells spot unfamiliar bugs when they entered the body.
The genes, known as human leukocyte antigen (HLA) genes, contained instructions to build proteins that bind to bits of a pathogen; those proteins serve as warning flags to alert immune cells.
The immune cells, once trained to recognise these bits, jumpstart the process of building antibodies to target and destroy the invasive germ.
“If someone was previously exposed to a virus and had the right HLA types then it is theoretically possible that they could also generate an earlier immune response against the novel Sars-CoV-2,” Prof Afzal said.
Dr Jahan said the immunological changes, antibodies level in different patients groups with HLA typing, Cytokines level and expression of genes involved in immunity would be studied in Covid-19 patients with mild and severe symptoms, who were hospitalised or otherwise, as compared to a normal, healthy population to find therapeutic targets and immune modulators that were important in coronavirus infection.
Calling UHS Vice Chancellor Prof Javed Akram the real impetus behind the project, Dr Shah Jahan said that research would involve sequencing of Sars-CoV2 strains and host genes from different infection clusters in Punjab, including Islamabad, Peshawar Karachi, Lahore, Gujrat, Jehlum, Rawalpindi and Multan.

_Published in Dawn, August 22nd, 2020_

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1575813&display=popup&ref=plugin


----------



## ghazi52

*c. 1900s: D.J. Sind Arts College (now known as the D. J. Government Science College) - Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Huawei ICT Academy programme will increase the number of training slots for Pakistani students fourfold, from 800 per year to over 3,000 per year.

A strategic Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to this effect was signed between the Higher Education Commission (HEC) and Huawei Technologies Pakistan.

Under the MoU, Huawei ICT Academies will be established in eight new universities, which will join existing 15 academies by the end of 2020, bringing the total number of universities to 23. In addition, the Training Academies in 5 of the existing universities will be upgraded.

The programme will provide important support for the government's Digital Pakistan initiative.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government flagship project in Haripur has been completed. 
Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University in Haripur is all set for inauguration.

*Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University, Haripur* will offer specialised courses like Artificial Intelligence, Railway Engineering, Mineral Resource Engineering & Agriculture Food Technologies etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan inaugurated another flagship project of KP Government,* Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University, Haripur. *

University will offer specialised courses in Artificial Intelligence, Railway Engineering, Mineral Resource Engineering, Agriculture Food Technologies & others


----------



## ghazi52

While addressing the ceremony after inaugurating Pak-Austria Fachhochschule Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology in Haripur, the PM said that we need to advance science and technology field for the progress of the country. 

We are moving in the right direction with a focus on education, science, technology and knowledge economy, he stated.

Imran Khan told that the government is going to collaborate with five Chinese and three Austrian universities for technological advancement in Pakistan.

The premier said in the second phase of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), special economic zones will be established and industry will be relocated in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese universities to open campuses in Haripur: CEN*

Chinese universities will collaborate with the government of Pakistan to open campuses in Pak-Austria Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology, Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

“Five Chinese and three Austrian universities will handle various departments of the institute to contribute to the country’s technological advancement. This huge project will take another 5 to 7 years to be fully completed,” China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cadet colleges construction in the Haripur and Upper Dir districts of KP


PESHAWAR: *The provincial government on Friday approved feasibility studies for the construction of cadet colleges in the Haripur and Upper Dir districts of the province amid 34 projects worth a total of Rs50.186 billion.

This was deliberated and approved during the seventh meeting of the Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) on Friday. The party met under the chairmanship of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Planning and Development Department’s Additional Chief Secretary Shakeel Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

Military College of Engineering, NUST 

Risalpur, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Higher Education Commission (#HEC) has requested all provinces to earmark *special allocations for students from Balochistan. *This will build upon HEC’s dedicated programme of support for Baloch students as well as students from remote and less developed regions of the country.

Besides allocated quota for students from Balochistan in all the general scholarship schemes of HEC, special programmes have been initiated, which have resulted in the award of 4523 need-based scholarships, 3000 Ehsaas scholarships, 227 overseas scholarships, 332 indigenous scholarships and placement of 300 students in medical colleges every year


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Top 


ghazi52 said:


> *The Aga Khan University Hospital
> 
> Karachi, Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> 
> 
> Center of Innovation in Medical Education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Private Wing*


 top notch 👌👌

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 13th May 1966.

President of Pakistan Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan unveiling the inauguration plaque of the Pakistan Forest Institute In Peshawar, The Director two provincial governors are standing beside him.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 695000
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawar 13th May 1966.
> 
> President of Pakistan Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan unveiling the inauguration plaque of the Pakistan Forest Institute In Peshawar, The Director two provincial governors are standing beside him.
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 695002


Ahh golden era of Pakistan. Ruined by paindoo production family dynasties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I have seen the whole campus and the rose garden having 215 rose types. I got the black rose for my friend.




Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ahh golden era of Pakistan. Ruined by paindoo production family dynasties.




Yes, Golden era.
This is still the only Forest Institute in Pakistan. There is a big Agriculture college beside this.


----------



## ghazi52

U.S. Embassy Islamabad

@usembislamabad

#DidYouKnow: It was 

Antarctic Prog that helped set up communication gears @ Jinnah Antarctic Station and US scientists visit the facility to conduct research with their #PAK counterparts? Photo credit: Press Information Department

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gomal Medical College Dera Ismail Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Prime minister Imran Khan performed groundbreaking of four mega development projects worth Rs 15 billion yesterday at Chakwal.

The prime minister broke ground for.........................

- Rs 1.45 billion project of University of Chakwal
- Rs 7.7 billion 500-bedded DHQ Hospital
- Rs 480 million Center of excellence

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Government Boys Degree College by Sindh Government in village Samoon Junejo at 12 Mile near Sindhri in Mirpurkhas District of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*In a first, Punjab govt launches online portal for retirement of teachers*

Hamza Zakir
Dec 29, 2020


For the first time in the nation’s history, School Education Department (SED) Punjab today launched an online portal for the retirement of teachers. Geared towards removing the need for employees to get involved in bribery and recommendations with the aim of increasing transparency, the online portal has been hailed by the government as a revolutionary step towards the facilitation of retired SED employees.

Punjab Education Minister Murad Raas took to Twitter to announce the official launch of the Online Portal for Retirement of Teachers.

“Today for the First time School Education Department Punjab launched the Online Portal for Retirement of Teachers,” he said.

He added that the system would help reduce the need for bribery and getting safarish and that it would provide a completely transparent system for the facilitation of retired teachers at zero cost.

“No more bribery, no safarish from anyone and a complete transparent system. Notification on your device. Cost to us – Zero,” the minister declared.

In this regard, an opening ceremony was also held in which Raas touched upon various issues concerning the state of education in Punjab, with the closure of schools due to COVID-19 being the most pressing one.

“I want to open schools,” he said. “However, we may have to go with the option of extending the closure of schools, given the current circumstances.”

He further stated that the Private Schools Act will be sent to the cabinet for approval. According to him, the legislation should be getting the green light from the government within three months.

He added that private schools can now get themselves registered with the provincial government online. In fact, 31,000 private institutions have already done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Students of Balochistan province would soon get a full-fledged university to get higher education in the field of minerals and natural resources as the authorities concerned are making steady progress on the project.

The *‘Umer Khan Sanjrani Minerals and Natural Resources University*’ would be established in NokKundi, Chaghi area of the province on 500 acres of land at an estimated cost of Rs6 billion, a senior official aware of the project developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Medical, dental colleges: KP govt increases quota for ex-FATA students*

Recorder Report 
26 Feb 2021








PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has approved increase in number of seats quota for admission in public sector medical and dental colleges of the province for the students of newly merged districts.



The KP Home & Tribal Affairs Department has issued a notification to this effect, said an official news release issued here Thursday. As per the notification, a total of 334 students of the merged areas would get admissions on reserved seats in different public sector medical and dental colleges of the province.

Out of 334 seats, 
41 students would get admission on reserved seats in Khyber Medical College, 
28 in Ayub Medical College, 
20 in Saidu Medical College, 
20 in Gomal Medical College, 
38 in Khyber Girls Medical College, 
51 in Bacha Khan Medical College, 
13 in Kohat Institute of Medical Sciences, 
25 in Bannu Medical College,
12 in Nowshera Medical College 
and Five in Gajju Khan Medical College.

In a statement issued here, the chief minister has termed the development as an important step to facilitate the students of newly merged areas in the field of education and said the provincial government was focusing special attention on empowering the youth of merged areas by extending all educational facilities to them.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I am so impressed by the spirit in Pakistan to educate. 
I saw this picture by @gregmortenson
at the roof of the world Boroghil school in Hindu Kush mountains, near Wakhan corridor. 12,461 ft. 
No electricity, no cellphone, no TV or Internet - but a school educating children. Vow!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*VCs finalised for six public sector **universities** in K-P*

After a lengthy process, committee selected six successful candidates, names sent to K-P government


Muhammad Haroon 
March 07, 2021


*PESHAWAR: *A final list of vice-chancellors (VC) has been sent to the K-P government for six public sector universities by the Islamabad-based committee.

This committee had been formed on the request of the provincial government in Islamabad to interview candidates for the posts and select vice-chancellors from the list sent to the committee by the Higher Education Commission K-P.

After a lengthy process, the committee selected six successful candidates whose name have been sent to the K-P government.

For Islamia College University Professor Bakhat Jehan, Khyber Medical University Dr. Ziaul Haq, Women University Mardan Professor Dr. Ghazala Yasmin, University of Buner Professor Dr. Amin Badshah, University of Chitral Professor Dr. Zahir Shah, and Fata University Professor Dr. Muhammad Jehanzeb are the top in the list.

For each slot three initial candidates were selected by the HEC and these above-mentioned candidates are on the top of their lists after interviews.

It is worth mentioning here that the K-P government formed a committee for the purpose of selecting vice-chancellors for the public sector universities in the province and this six-member committee interview the candidates shortlisted by the Higher Education Commission. Afterward the committee submits its recommendations to the K-P government.

Previously seven vice-chancellors were selected by the committee and now VCs for six more universities have been selected.

The provincial government or HEC is supposed to send three recommendations for each post to the committee and all the 18 candidates were interviewed. As per the policy of the Search Committee, the provincial government is bound to appoint the candidates recommended by the committee on the basis of their scores in interviews.

“We have received the list and the notification for their appointment will soon be issued by the government,” said an official while talking to The Express Tribune.


_Published in The Express Tribune, March 7th, 2021._


----------



## ghazi52

*Another MoU signed by Universities of Pakistan and China*



Multan, Mar.31 (Gwadar Pro) - On 30th of March, Bahauddin Zakariya University Multan (BZU) and Shenyang Normal University in China (SYNU) signed a Memorandum of Understanding. The president of SYNU Professor Dr. Hao Deyong from SYNU and Vice Chancellor of BZU, Professor Dr. Mansoor Akbar Kundi both attended the online official signing ceremony.








SYNU and BZU Memorandum of understanding signing ceremony (Photo provided by Dr. Abid Ali)


At the meeting, Dr. Mansoor said he is glad to establish inter-university cooperation with SYNU on this special occasion. He hopes that the two universities will carry out teacher and student exchanges, talent training, scientific research and other cooperation. President Prof Dr. Hao Deyong also expressed his gratitude to Dr. Mansoor for his strong support of the cooperation between the two universities and role of Dr. Abid Ali as a active promotor of China Pakistan bilateral cooperation.

"This cooperation was started with my first visit to SYNU during September 2017 when I was invited by the College of Life Science," said Abid Ali, the host of the signing ceremony and the focal person of this cooperation. He is an alumnus of Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences and SYNU who currently works as an assistant professor at the University of Agriculture Faisalabad as well as an adjunct professor in SYNU. "After a successful meeting with the International office of SYNU, I was encouraged to write an email to vice chancellor of BZU on cooperation between the two universities. The cooperation will be mainly focused on the language and ecological studies." He said.

In this online meeting, representatives of the two universities discussed plans to jointly develop Chinese language credit hours, diploma or short courses, build an online platform for international Chinese training, exchange guest faculties and intention of establishing Confucius Institute (CI) based in BZU. The implementation of these plans will contribute to the promotion of educational and cultural exchanges between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) and China's prominent Shenzhou University. Joint research centers will also be set up to benefit from Chinese technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

The removal of Tariq Banuri appears to be due to quite depressing (and expected) reasons. Again such a shame.

I used to have such a high opinion of Dr. Atta ur Rehman but way too many people (from different places) have said things like these. To quote Cowasjee sahb, "Sala sab chor hai..."

Also, in case you hate Hoodbhouy's political or social views, then this video is purely about education and mostly about Tariq Banuri, so please listen to the video before making judgements on the actual matter.


@Goenitz @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @CriticalThought @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

JamD said:


> The removal of Tariq Banuri appears to be due to quite depressing (and expected) reasons. Again such a shame.
> 
> I used to have such a high opinion of Dr. Atta ur Rehman but way too many people (from different places) have said things like these. To quote Cowasjee sahb, "Sala sab chor hai..."
> 
> Also, in case you hate Hoodbhouy's political or social views, then this video is purely about education and mostly about Tariq Banuri, so please listen to the video before making judgements on the actual matter.
> 
> 
> @Goenitz @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @CriticalThought @HRK


I may not be in position to comment about this particular incident but in general If I have to comment then I may sound pessimist but it is a truth that I have lost any hope for the revival of education sector particularly in Sindh _(NOTE: I am not much aware about Education sector in Punjab and KPK)_ but during my stay as a child in Islamabad in 90s education in Capital city was considered much better then the rest of country) but here in Karachi since 90s the political interference has actually remove all the possibility of revival of education under governmental supervision specially in Primary Schooling systems under government same is the case of Government colleges. KU is mixed case still there are some sincere professors left but just in limited number.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Not to sound reductionist, but as a general point, those who are 'too educated' aren't liked by the status-quo folks because those who are too aware are going to ask questions and desire real change.

So, in general, the system is going to work against education if education results in capable thinkers. BTW, this isn't exclusive to Pakistan, I heard about the same happening in Algeria and Egypt (from 2 guys from those places who are semiconductor researchers at AMD).

It goes to @CriticalThought's point about colonialism. It might sound trite and a bit like 'campus kid talk,' but the writing's on the wall, it's obvious. If left to their natural course, no society can be this stupid, there's some kind of external force involved.

Turkey's turning out to be a little different because it was never colonized like the Arab World or South Asia. Yes, it was defeated and occupied in WW1, but it never saw 2-3 generations worth of regressive social engineering from the British.

The unfortunate thing about Pakistan is that in the early 20th century some of our forefathers had broken the colonial bind. They managed to use all of the skills they learned as British subjects to elevate Pakistan. Sadly, in the 1970s they lost the fight against entrenched regressive powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> BTW, this isn't exclusive to Pakistan,


Professional rivalry exists everywhere.... like between Professors, in western universities.. I heard even R. Feynman had some.


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> there's some kind of external force involved.


may be


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> to work against education if education results in capable thinkers


that is the main thing. People always think of saving themselves. So they don't let any competent person to be around which can replace them.

We actually lack team spirit. Actually, the system is like this, that if you can save your skin, then you can milk the government (sarkari naukri). If it is like 'pvt' system that if one is not productive, then he will be replaced which forces people to meet objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

JamD said:


> The removal of Tariq Banuri appears to be due to quite depressing (and expected) reasons. Again such a shame.
> 
> I used to have such a high opinion of Dr. Atta ur Rehman but way too many people (from different places) have said things like these. To quote Cowasjee sahb, "Sala sab chor hai..."
> 
> Also, in case you hate Hoodbhouy's political or social views, then this video is purely about education and mostly about Tariq Banuri, so please listen to the video before making judgements on the actual matter.
> 
> 
> @Goenitz @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @CriticalThought @HRK



Many thanks. For those who don't want to watch the entire video, around 1.5 weeks ago, the PTI government has passed an ordinance to remove the chairman HEC Tariq Banuri. It turns out that Mr. Banuri:

1. Tried to bring accountability to the government's plan for public-private partnership between government universities and private companies. He had reservations that government allotted land could be used for non-educational purposes. On this, he faced direct pressure from Imran Khan's cabinet.

2. Resisted allocation of budget to projects that were not approved by the planning commission but the Imran Khan government approved the allocations anyway.

3. Tried to hold Atta ur Rehman's HEJ institute accountable by creating a framework for measuring research output. Funding would be tied to research output. The Prime Minister's cabinet reached out officially that he is to cease and desist from this, and not try to hold HEJ accountable because we are satisfied with their work.

Mr. Tariq Banuri and Hoodbhoy then discuss some of Atta ur Rehman's deceptive tactics in the past. Circa 2006-2008 Atta ur Rehman duped Musharraf saying he would create (7 or 8 I don't remember the number clearly) European universities in Pakistan where professors would come from Britain, France etc. He took large sums of money, travelled business and first class, setup offices in these countries, but the result was nothing. Similarly, Hoodbhoy's points out that generating research papers in natural product chemistry involves creating a solution of a plant, identifying chemicals within it, and moving on to the next plant. He has verified from Pakistan's pharmaceutical community that they have not benefited from HEJ's research. He pointed out the case of COVID in which HEJ was unable to help us fight it.

Mr. Tariq Banuri finished on the note that 20 years have already been lost. Within the next 30 years, you will see our neighboring countries rise to the level of European countries, whereas Pakistan will lose its sovereignty. Imran Khan's government has played its part in the destruction of education in Pakistan, and has supported corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COMSATS University Islamabad eager to enhance Industry-Academia linkages and visited Dasu Hydropower Project (4320MW) on the Indus River near Dasu town in Kohistan District of KPK.
The collaboration of academia and industry is very crucial carrying multiple benefits especially in the developing countries. 

These linkages help adoption of knowledge and promotion of entrepreneurship. It also aids in the strengthening R&D investment via exploiting the synergies and complementarities present in scientific and technological capabilities. COMSATS University Islamabad (CUI), considering the importance of these linkages visited the Dasu (4,320MW) hydropower plant project on the Indus River near Dasu town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.

The CUI delegation led by the Rector, Prof. Dr. Muhammad Tabassum Afzal, included senior management officials. The delegation visited various construction facilities of the power plant project and the Dasu dam. The delegation was briefed by the project contractor, China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC) Limited, a Chinese construction and engineering company headquartered in Wuhan, Hubei province of Peoples Republic of China. CGGC is a state-owned firm, 33rd largest contractor by revenue in the world.

The visit was followed by meeting with the senior management of project headed by General Project Manager, Mr. Tan Bixuan. His team included Deputy Project Manager (Civil Works) Mr. Cui Jian, Deputy Project Manager (Admin) Mr. Ha Li, Deputy Project Manager (Procurement) Mr. Yang Shenghua, Project Manager (MW-01) Mr. Qin Jinzhong, Project Manager (MW-02) Mr. Cao Xigao, and Director Technical Mr. Li Yuyong. The consultant for the project Ms. Wang Chun-Ping, Chairperson of Heroboss Technology was also present during the meeting.

Mr. Tan briefed about the company’s other projects including the 969MW Neelum Jehlum Project, Suki kinari Hydropower Project, Kaghan, and Mohmand Dam. He said that CUI is the first higher educational institution visiting their project and approaching them for collaboration. While appreciating the efforts of university he announced internships of 30 students every year with possible placement in the project permanently. 

He also invited the delegation to visit their parent company in China and extended hand of possible future collaboration. Mr. Tan appreciated that CUI is moving towards product-oriented research in which Chinese technology transfer can play an important role. He assured that a joint research center will be established at the premises of CUI also in near future and students will get a chance to learn from the expertise of Chinese engineers as well. 

The Rector, CUI announced that university will encourage enrollment of project staff in Project Management and other graduate programs of the university. The meeting ended with vote of thanks and exchange of souvenirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed building of Agha Khan University Hospital AKUH Center Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Educational Complex Parachinar, built & established by Pakistan Army for the locals of Kurram Tribal District.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army has built a girls school in place of TTP chief Hakeemullah Mehsud's headquarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

University of Balochistan Alamdar Campus
Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CCM
(Cadet College Mastung)
One of the best in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College Peshawar, 1930 (c).








The Editorial Board of the college magazine, The two students at the back wearing Peshawari turbans. 


The college magazine is" The khyber", the literary activities of the magazine were in the beautiful" Khyber Union Hall". The picture seems to be of Khyber Union hall
Though the sherwani is not usual to Pashtun society, it is only the Islamia College Peshawar which has this distinctive winter uniform till date.
Islamia college has been remained the hub of quality education in North West frontier province for more than a century


----------



## The Accountant

JamD said:


> The removal of Tariq Banuri appears to be due to quite depressing (and expected) reasons. Again such a shame.
> 
> I used to have such a high opinion of Dr. Atta ur Rehman but way too many people (from different places) have said things like these. To quote Cowasjee sahb, "Sala sab chor hai..."
> 
> Also, in case you hate Hoodbhouy's political or social views, then this video is purely about education and mostly about Tariq Banuri, so please listen to the video before making judgements on the actual matter.
> 
> 
> @Goenitz @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @CriticalThought @HRK


His whole interview mn ny y nahi kerny diya ... Corruption etc. Why he is not talking about what did he do to further the education.

Apparently he has nothing to share anything done by him for promotion of higher education.

Dr. Atta had held fhis position during musharaf tenure and i remember that was the golden period for education in pakistan. Alot of scholarships were awarded and alot of foreign qualified people came to pakistan.

Unfortunately zardari period lost all those advancements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday inaugurated Kohsar University in Murree.

The Punjab House of Murree *has also been included in the Kohsar University to expand its premises and academic blocks while special disciplines of Hotel Management and promotion of tourism are being introduced in the university besides other faculties

Addressing the inauguration ceremony of Kohsar University in Murree, the prime minister said that the incumbent government was striving for the betterment of the masses.

“Kohsar University will help in promoting tourism in the region,” Imran Khan said while emphasizing that Pakistan’s future lies in tourism.

He shared how Switzerland having less area and scenic spots than Pakistan’s northern areas was earning US$60 billion through the tourism industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LUMS, Lahore.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

ghazi52 said:


> LUMS, Lahore.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 739284



Correction, it's LUMSU, Lahore, NOT LUMS, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Supreme Court of Pakistan while reviewing a report submitted by Sindh Government for fighting COVID-19 .

The court termed the report filed by the Sindh government unsatisfactory. Huge amount had been shown to have been allocated for education, health, water supply and sanitation, infrastructure development but the bench noted that these funds apparently were not applied in these sectors.

The court also noted that the Government of Sindh had spent an enormous and staggering amount of US $2600 Million on Sindh Education Sector Reforms Project (SERP-II) Project during the period 2013-2017. Despite spending such huge amount in the education sector in the province of Sindh, apparently, nothing had changed in the standards of education in the Province, as the literacy rate in the Province continues to be at dismal state.

The court also noted that the Advocate General Sindh had not appeared personally in such an important case relating to the Government of Sindh. Additional Advocate General was not aware of the reason for non-appearance of the Advocate General. The court asked the Advocate General to submit a written reply within a period of 15 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful render of *Namal Knowledge City & University Mianwali.*
PM ⁦Imran Khan's dream of building a world class University in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan asks Huawei for help in setting up media technology university. *

Minister for Information and Broadcasting Chaudhry Fawad Hussain discussed cooperation with Huawei Technologies delegation in the realm of digitalization and effective implementation of e-governance in the different government institutions of Pakistan.

He said that the government’s plan for a paperless official working environment was being pursued vigorously. Emphasizing the need to follow e-governance, he said that all-out efforts would be made for provision of broadband and internet services aiming at a broader outreach, both for the general public and the government.

The minister also apprised the delegation about the government’s initiative to establish a media technology university and said that Huawei’s cooperation would be welcomed in making state-of-the-art and technically well-equipped modern education institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Educational Enclave Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government College University Lahore....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aga Khan Hospital and Medical University, Stadium Road . Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

King Edward Medical University Lahore.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Government College Lahore, Circa 1880.







Photograph By An Unknown Photographer In The 1880's, Part Of The Dunlop Smith Collection. Sir Charles Aitchison Album Of Views In India And Burma. 


A General View Of The Gothic Government College At Lahore (Now In Pakistan), Completed In 1877. Lahore On The Ravi River, Has Been The Provincial Capital Of The Punjab For Centuries, And Has Had Several Periods Of Development Under Mughal, Sikh, And British Rule, All Of Which Left It Embellished With Architecture.

It Achieved Its Greatest Glory Under The Mughals, From The 1520's To The Early 18th Century, When It Become Known As The 'City Of Gardens'.

© British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab announces to vaccinate university students*

Web Desk
*May 24, 2021*








*LAHORE: Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid announced on Monday that the provincial government has decided to vaccinate all students of medical universities and colleges in the province, ARY News reported.*

The decision was taken in a meeting chaired by the Punjab Health Minister Yasmin Rashid at Civil Secretariat Lahore to review the coronavirus situation in the province.

The meeting also decided to vaccinate staff of banks, industries, educational institutions among 30 other important departments.

Speaking on the occasion, the Punjab health minister said that the vaccination process is continuing smoothly in the province as 124,000 people vaccinated across the province during the past 24 hours.

“Punjab government is taking measures to further expand the scope of vaccination process in the province,” she said in a meeting.

Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid on Sunday said that strict restrictions during Eid had yielded positive results with overall cases in the province going below 1,000 mark.

Dr Yasmin Rashid had said that only 502 ventilator beds are currently being used out of the availability of 20,922 of them province-wide. “Out of 2,818 oxygen beds, we are currently using 818 of them,” she said.

The health minister stressed the need to wear masks and said that 72 per cent of people could avoid contracting the virus by adopting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

I am not trolling . But what I feel about Pakistani students is that they all are after govt jobs . No one is interested in innovation , entrepreneurship etc . please correct me if I am wrong in an civilized manner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

Aryeih Leib said:


> I am not trolling . But what I feel about Pakistani students is that they all are after govt jobs . No one is interested in innovation , entrepreneurship etc . please correct me if I am wrong in an civilized manner


Sadly what you say is true but things are changing now, especially in Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Lahore and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aryeih Leib said:


> I am not trolling . But what I feel about Pakistani students is that they all are after govt jobs . No one is interested in innovation , entrepreneurship etc . please correct me if I am wrong in an civilized manner



It is true, But they need to change this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

_NOBODY_ said:


> Sadly what you say is true but things are changing now, especially in Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Lahore and Karachi.


Institutions need to setup up vocational training institute ,skill development centers ..


----------



## _NOBODY_

Aryeih Leib said:


> Institutions need to setup up vocational training institute ,skill development centers ..


Guys like Azad Chaiwala, Sunny Ali of Extreme Commerce and Saqib Azhar of Enablers have made entrepreneurship cool among the youth. Freelancing is gaining popularity at a rapid pace. Pakistan Stock Exchange is seeing highest trading volume in its history (Pakistan Stock Exchange sees highest trading volume in history (arynews.tv)).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

Aryeih Leib said:


> Institutions need to setup up vocational training institute ,skill development centers ..


Institutions like Coursera, edX, Udacity, Skillshare etc, are easily accessible by a significant portion of our population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

_NOBODY_ said:


> Institutions like Coursera, edX, Udacity, Skillshare etc, are easily accessible by a significant portion of our population.


Fault lies in society 😔 peer pressure . Uska beta engineer hai too tumhei bhi ban na padeiga same shit is happening in India ☹️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## swnjo

Is their any grading/tier system for technical institution in Pakistan, not necessarily formal but informal one. For eg. in india central institutes are most preferred one like all the IITs and AIIMS followed by NITs and last one are state technical colleges followed by most private ones, which are least preferred


----------



## ghazi52

I think unofficially there is grading. Somebody may be able to give information.


----------



## ghazi52

*
16 Pakistani institutes among Asia's top Universities.*

At least 16 universities from Pakistan have made it to the top 500 in this year’s Times Higher Education (THE) Asia University Rankings.
This year’s ranking of the top Asian universities features more than 500 institutions. As many as 16 universities from Pakistan have made it to the ranking.

Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS), 
Quaid-i-Azam University (QAU), NUST, 
University of Punjab, 
COMSAT University Islamabad, 
University of Punjab, 
University of Peshawar, 
University of Agriculture Faisalabad, 
Islamia University of Bahawalpur, 
University of Sargodha are ranked among the top 500 universities.

China’s Tsinghua University finished at the top, followed by Peking University at No. 2 and National University of Singapore in third place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Higher education sector budget increased by Rs15bn*

Kashif Abbasi
June 12, 2021 


ISLAMABAD: The Higher Education Commission (HEC)’s budget saw an increase of around Rs15 billion compared to the outgoing year’s allocation as the federal government earmarked Rs108 billion for development and non-development expenditure of the higher education sector.
According to the budgetary documents, for the fiscal year 2021-22 the government has earmarked Rs108 billion - 42.4b for development and 66.25b for non-development expenditure of the HEC.

An amount of Rs42.4b has been earmarked for 127 ongoing and 39 new development schemes.
The news schemes included the establishment of Institute of Sufism and Mysticism at Bahauddin Zakariya University for which the government has set aside Rs100 million for the upcoming fiscal year.

Whereas Rs350 million have been allocated for Kamyab Jawan Sports Academies and Youth Olympic at HEC and Rs525 million for establishment of a technology park at Sukkur IBA University, Rs300 million for Fullbright scholarship Support Programme HEC-USAID.



> HEC to get Rs108bn for development, non-development expenditure


To strengthen Abdul Wali Khan University Mardan, Rs411 million have been allocated 
Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Women University Peshawar, Rs375 million have been allocated.

For the construction of an academic block at Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Medical University, Rs300 million have been set aside. 

Moreover, Rs300 million have been allocated for the construction of the main campus of Khushal Khan Khattak University. 
Rs575 million have been earmarked for construction of two new departments at Quest Nawabshah; 
Rs600 million for development of essential needs for establishment of Government College University, Hyderabad, 
Rs300 million for development of Government College University Lahore campus at Kala Shah Kaku. 
Rs375m for development of University of Okara, 
Rs200m for enhancement of academic facilities at NED University of Engineering and Technology, Karachi, 
Rs400m for the establishment of Comsats University at Kot Addu.

For the outgoing fiscal year, the federal government had earmarked Rs93 billion for the HEC - Rs29b for development and Rs64b for non-development schemes.

The universities and HEC have been demanding an increase in HEC’s budget especially for non-development. However, the budgetary documents showed that for the upcoming fiscal year there is no serious increase in non-development budget which is meant for salaries as government has earmarked Rs66.25bn for non-development budget compared to Rs64.1b for the same head in the fiscal year 2020-21.

HEC’s recurring budget was Rs63.1 billion in 2017-18, Rs65.02 billion in 2018-19, Rs64.1 billion in 2019-20. The same allocation of Rs64.1 billion in 2020-21 means the recurring budget remained almost stagnant.

The non-development budget is meant for 138 public sector universities with 92 sub-campuses.
Meanwhile, Federation of All Pakistan Universities Academic Staff Association (Fapuasa) expressed concerns over the HEC budget.

It said the universities had demanded Rs150bn non-development budget but the government set aside only Rs66.25 billion non-development budget.

Through a press release, Fapuasa representatives said they would stage protests against the government for allocating less budget for non-development schemes for the public sector universities.

_Published in Dawn, June 12th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar Institute of Medical & Health Science, Umerkot. Sindh

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Govt to Fund Microchip Design Centres at 8 Universities*

The government of Punjab has approved funds worth more than Rs. 41 million for the development of chip design centers at eight universities across the province.

In a bid to spread awareness about and for the development of micro and nanoelectronics, these chip design centers will be installed at the

1. UET Lahore,
2. UET Taxila,
3. ITU Lahore,
4. Islamia University Bahawalpur this year.

The remaining four centers will be established at the

1. MNS UET Multan
2. KF UEIT Rahim Yar Khan
3. the University of Gujrat,
4. University of Chakwal next year.


The provincial government has taken this initiative knowing that Pakistani universities do not extensively impart the skills which are flourishing rapidly worldwide.

Therefore, this project will provide training in essential courses at the undergraduate and graduate levels to teach students about chip design and its related tools. The training will essentially equip each student to compete against other IC design players, and promote the R&D culture and future innovations from a Pakistani perspective
© ProPakistani


----------



## ghazi52

University of Malakand 
Scenic Views of University of Malakand, Lower Dir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KIU students get scholarships under Ehsaas initiative*


The Newspaper's
June 26, 2021







Top view of Karakoram International University. — Photo courtesy Karakoram International University Facebook

GILGIT: Over 1,260 undergraduate students of various disciplines of the Karakoram International University (KIU) have been awarded scholarships under the Ehsaas Scholarship Programme, taking the overall tally to 2,400 students.

Addressing a press conference here on Friday, KIU Vice-Chancellor Dr Attaullah Shah said a total of 1,269 students of various disciplines had applied for the scholarship programme this year. “We were told that only 200 students will get the scholarships,” he said, adding the university had requested the GB government and President Arif Alvi, who is also the chancellor of the KIU, that poor people of the region were unable to pay fees of their children due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

Dr Shah said the president had issued special directives to award scholarships to all the students of KIU who had applied for it.
Moreover, he said 66 undergraduate students were also awarded the HEC need-based scholarships this year.

The vice-chancellor said last year total 911 KIU students had been awarded scholarships under the programme.

“This year Rs35 million would be distributed among various disciplines to help meet the students’ expenditures in respect of payment of fees and purchase of books,” he said.

Dr Attaullah Shah said the GB government had also promised to grant Rs4 million to help the students pay their outstanding fees.


_Published in Dawn, June 26th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad: The sub-campus of the University of Agriculture Faisalabad in Toba Tek Singh will emerge as the independent university to fulfill the demand of higher education of the locals at their doorstep, said UAF Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Anas Sarwar Qureshi. 

He was addressing as the chief guest at the inaugural session of a one-day training workshop on Chicken Infectious Anemia in Commercial poultry organized by the Department of Pathology, Faculty of Veterinary Science, UAF.


He said that the government was seriously considering giving the status of the independent university to the sub-campus.


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Abdul Latif University Khairpur Mir's in Sindh Pakistan. This University also maintains teaching campuses in Shikarpur, Shahdadkot and Ghotki. Founded in 1976 as a single campus.


----------



## ghazi52

*The Punjab University of Child Health Sciences*

The Punjab government has established the University of Child Health Sciences under University of Child Health Sciences Lahore Act, 2021.

Specialised Healthcare and Medical Education Department Secretary Aamir Jan said that Institute of Child Health had been upgraded to status of university and Lahore’s Children Hospital would be its constituent hospital. “College of Paediatrics, College of Paediatric Nursing, and College of Allied Health Sciences will functions under the university,” he said.

The health secretary added: “This is a landmark project which will act as first degree awarding institute in child health in Pakistan.” He said that under the act, moveable and immoveable properties, rights and interests, possessed and owned by Children Hospital or Institute of Child Health, and all liabilities against the institution would be transferred to the university. “The Specialised Healthcare Department has issued a notification in this regard,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Same curriculum of education has been implemented in private and government schools*

In the first phase, the same curriculum of education has been implemented in private and government schools and schools across Punjab. After that a national curriculum will be implemented in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan. The federal government has also requested the Sindh government that They should also be part of this project.
‏
The same national curriculum will ensure quality education and equal opportunities for children of every class by erasing class discrimination.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy has established Bahria College Anchorage (BCA) at Naval Anchorage Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan launched Single National Curriculum earlier today.*

Addressing a press conference at the Press Information Department (PID), the minister said that except Sindh the SNC had been launched from class I to 5 in public, private schools and seminaries.

“We are hopeful Sindh too will adopt SNC at a later stage. I will hold meetings with the education minister and the chief minister of Sindh soon,” he said. It is for the first time in the history of the country that the SNC has been prepared.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Buzdar reviews progress on setting up of 15 new universities*




> New universities will be established mainly in backward areas of Punjab







https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-report
*OUR STAFF REPORT*
October 04, 2021


LAHORE - A high-level meeting was held yesterday with Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar in the chair which reviewed the matters related to the Higher Education Department.
The chief minister was briefed about the progress on setting up of 15 new universities in the province. During the meeting, the public-private partnership and joint venture in establishing new universities in Punjab were also discussed. The meeting also decided to introduce the concept of Smart University in the province besides giving principle approval to make further recruitment of College Teacher Interns (CTIs) across the province.

Usman Buzdar directed to complete the process for filling up the vacant posts of college principals as soon as possible and said that merit should be ensured in the appointment of controllers and secretaries of education boards. He said that a university in every district would provide better opportunities for higher education to the students especially the female students, adding that establishment of Indus University in Rajanpur would fulfil the longstanding demand of the people of the area. 

“Universities will also be established in Muzaffargarh, Layyah, Bhakkar, Hafizabad,
Bahawalnagar, Sheikhupura, Kasur, Attock, Gujranwala and other districts. University of Taunsa and Women University in DG Khan will remove the sense of deprivation among the people of the area,” he stated.

The chief minister was further informed that 197 higher education projects would be completed with Rs15 billion across the province. Moreover, the process of transfer of land for 21 new colleges out of 88 has been completed.

Minister for Higher Education Raja Yasir Humayun, Principal Secretary to CM, Chairman P&D, Secretary Higher Education and other officers concerned attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New under construction block at Govt Women University Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Science College (Diwan Dayaram Jethamal Science College) is an educational institute located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.

The D.J. Sindh Government Science College was founded in 1887, chiefly through the efforts of a Sindhi philanthropist, Mr. Diwan Dayaram Jethmal whose name it bears. 

The college was opened on 17 January, 1887 by His Excellency Lord Reay, the Governor of Bombay in a bungalow in Thaitai Compound, situated on Bunder Road. 

Later it was shifted to the present building in 1892. The college was by then a full-fledged institution with faculties of Arts, Sciences, Engineering and Law. D.J.Sindh Government Science College began primarily as an Arts college with only 28 students and 5 members on its staff..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Austria Fachhochschule, Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology was established in Haripur under the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government. Courses including Food Engineering, Mineral Processing, Pharmaceutical Science, Chemical and Energy Engineering are being offered along with others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pindi's Viqarun Nisa College granted university status*

Aamir Yasin
October 16, 2021








Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar, Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed, MNA Sheikh Rashid Shafique and provincial minister Rashid Hafeez pray after unveiling the plaque of Viqarun Nisa Women University on Friday. 


RAWALPINDI: The garrison city on Friday got a third varsity for women after Government Viqarun Nisa Postgraduate College was upgraded to a university.

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar announced the decision while speaking at a ceremony held at Viqarun Nisa college on Friday.

“Ample higher education opportunities are available for female students in Rawalpindi as the division has 60 girls colleges alone,” the chief minister said, adding that women education was a top priority of the government.

Mr Buzdar said health budget had been raised by 124 per cent while an increase of 286pc and 29pc was made in higher education and school education budgets, respectively.
Meanwhile, he said 21 universities had been approved for Punjab, out of which six have already been established and work on nine others was underway.

“Four universities are already present in Rawalpindi district while steps are being taken to establish a university in Attock as well,” he added.

The chief minister said outstanding students in need of financial help had been given 10,574 Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen scholarships worth Rs273.8 million while 677 Punjab Educational Endowment Fund (PEEF) scholarships would also be provided, adding that 29,142 Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen scholarships worth Rs1 billion would be awarded this year.

Mr Buzdar said ‘Seerat Chairs’ had been set up in IUB, Ghazi University D.G. Khan, Okara University, GCU Faisalabad, University of Chakwal and Bahauddin Zakariya University to assist with research.

“An effort has been made to ensure the participation of people from all walks of life in Ashra Shan-i-Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen,” he added.

Speaking on the occasion, Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad said it was a big day as he had managed to establish a third women university in Rawalpindi. He said in the British period, ‘Dhokes’ were set up to get labour but we provided higher education facilities to all people in Rawalpindi’s ‘Dhokes’.

He said 5,000 girls were getting education in Dhoke Hassu alone, adding that he had managed to set up a girls college in the cantonment areas for the first time. He said he had established 79 colleges in Rawalpindi after nuclear scientist Dr Abdul Qadeer Khan asked him to work for education.

_Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute launched*

October 16, 2021




*Ever since the creation of CPEC Consortium of Universities, four annual conferences have been held. The consortium started off with 19 universities in 2019 (10 Pakistani and 9 Chinese), but now the membership stands at 83 (61 Pakistani and 22 Chinese). During the recent conference, the China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute was also established which will facilitate high-end higher education research in both countries, and enhance mutual cooperation in areas of scientific, economic, agricultural, educational, and socioeconomic development.*

BEIJING, Oct 15 (APP): The 4th Exchange Mechanism Conference of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Consortium of Universities was held on Friday.
The Conference was held simultaneously through online and on-site modes at Peking University, Beijing and National University of Sciences and Technology, Islamabad. Shafqat Mahmood, Minister for Federal Education and Profession Training; Du Yubo, President, China Association of Higher Education; Prof Qiu Shuiping, Secretary of the CPC Committee and Chair of the University Council, Peking University; Dr Shaista Sohail, Executive Director, Higher Education Commission of Pakistan; Nong Rong, Ambassador of China Pakistan; and Moin ul Haque, Ambassador of Pakistan to China, attended the Conference along with other dignitaries.
The CPEC Consortium of Universities was established in 2017 with 19 (10 Pakistani and 9 Chinese) universities. Currently, the membership of the Consortium stands at 83 (61 Pakistani and 22 Chinese) universities.

The Consortium’s rapid progress marks a renewed beginning of educational cooperation leading to industrial, business, infrastructural, cultural and socioeconomic cooperation between the two brotherly countries of China and Pakistan.


The successful completion of the 4th Exchange Mechanism Conference is especially significant not only because it was held under the challenging times of the global COVID-19 pandemic, but also because it was held in a year when both countries are celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties.


During the Conference, the China-Pakistan Higher Education Research Institute was also established. The Institute will further facilitate high-end higher education research in both countries focusing on mutual priority areas of scientific, economic, agricultural, educational and socioeconomic development under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The Annual Development Reports of 2019-20 were also presented on the occasion by the respective Chinese and Pakistani Secretariats of the Consortium. Goals and targets for the next were also outlined.

During the Conference, parallel thematic sessions were also held covering various areas of mutual cooperation, including Promotion of Collaborative Research; Curriculum Designing; Instructional Content and Assessment Methodologies; Teaching Reform and Talents Training; and CPEC-related Industrial, Agricultural, Energy and Educational Cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently constructed University of Swabi Main Campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sheikh Rasheed announces that Lal Haveli to be converted into a university*

The Government Postgraduate Girls College in Rawalpindi’s Satellite Town region will be granted university status soon. This was revealed by Federal Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad, who also stated that his palace, Lal Haveli, in the heart of the garrison city, will serve as the new varsity’s campus.

“Lal Haveli should be converted into a university campus during my lifetime; otherwise, multiple ‘owners’ of the mansion may arise after my death,” Ahmad stated at the college’s annual graduation and prize presentation ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Progress on under construction campus of University of Swat.

Blocks under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Academic Blocks at University of Mianwali. Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government College University (GCU) established in 1864 in Lahore, Punjab as the Government College by then British government in India. After elevation to university status in 2002, it has become one of the top 10 largest institution in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, Nov 4 (APP): The signing ceremony for Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) on establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence at Pakistan University of Engineering and Emerging Technology (PUEET ) was held at Wuhan University of Technology (WUT).

Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, Prof Dr. Atta ur Rahman, Chairman of Prime Minister’s Task Force on Science and Technology joining online from Karachi and Prof. Xin Sijin, Chairman of Wuhan University of Technology signed the MOU.

Senior Officials of Wuhan University of Technology and Hubei Foreign Affairs Office were also present at the occasion.

Prof Xin Sijin briefed about WUT’s history, key achievements in research and future plans about cooperation with Pakistan.

He said that establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence would serve as a strong base for future cooperation with Pakistan which is the largest source of excellent foreign students.

With joint and concerted efforts, WUT and PUEET will promote cooperation for faculty development, joint degree programme, infrastructure development and research and development.

In his remarks, Ambassador Haque praised the University for its excellent academic performance and strong research culture in the fields of artificial intelligence, building material, transport and auto-mobile industry.

He said that establishment of Center of Excellence on Artificial Intelligence will further strengthen bilateral cooperation in emerging technologies and also open new avenues for high quality development of science and technology, talent cultivation and high-end research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi University 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*HYDERABAD: The University of Sindh Jamshoro has offered two-year masters programme for external candidates in its affiliated colleges after 2-year suspension of the programme as per instruction issued by the Higher Education Commission (HEC) Islamabad.*

The Controller of Examinations Prof Dr Sirajul Haq Kandhro in a notification announced that the date for submission of online examination forms of MA (Previous) External Programme for the academic year 2020 had been fixed November 22, 2021. The exam fee for fresh candidates of MA (Previous) External Programme has been fixed Rs13,000.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) has approved* the Higher Education Development in Pakistan (HEDP- revised) project by HEC worth Rs12.782 billion financed by the World Bank.

The project activities will be executed throughout Pakistan.

The ECNEC also considered a project Pak University of Engineering and Emerging Technologies (PUEET) Phase-I (Knowledge Economy Initiative) of the HEC with a cost of Rs23.54 billion.

The PUEET would be a research and commercialization university, which would house various centres of excellence in the cutting-edge fields of science and technology and a state-of-the-art- technology park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s vocational training institute set up in Gwadar*

November 29, 2021







*Chinese funded Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of PKR 2.2 billion. Local students here will be provided technical education for a year, after which they will be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one-year diploma. This is the first vocational institute set up by China and has the capacity to accommodate over 300 students.*

ISLAMABAD: The China funded project of Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of Rs2.2 billion.

After one year of technical training at the institute, students would be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one year diploma.Students from Gwadar and adjoining areas will be able to benefit from the technical training institute.

Members of the Senate Standing Committee on Planning Senator Saleem Mandviwala visited the institute and lauded completion of the project. The world-class technical and vocational institute has been set up on six acres and has a capacity of 360 students.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Education comes first!

The China funded Gwadar Technical and Vocational Institute, constructed by CHEC, has passed acceptance recently in Pakistan.

The institute will serve as an “incubator” for high-quality and skilled workers for Gwadar and even Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi agrees to ease processes involved in 600 scholarships offered to Pakistani students*


Our Correspondent
December 05, 2021






Saudi Arabia will work closely with Pakistan to explore the ways and means for setting up top ranked Pakistani universities' offshore campuses in the kingdom. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan and Saudi Arabia on Sunday agreed to collaborate in the areas of curriculum development with a special focus on "character building and civic sense".

The agreement was reached during the visit of Federal Minister for Education and Professional Training Shafqat Mahmood of Riyadh, where he was received and welcomed by Minister for Education Hamad Bin Mohammed Al Al-Sheikh.

Both sides discussed various mutual areas of interest related to education and higher education. They appreciated the efforts taken in setting up of alternate modes of education delivery in times of the Covid-19 pandemic.







It was decided that both sides will work closely to further collaborate and learn from the experiences of distance learning platforms "Madrasati & AEN" of KSA and "TeleSchool" of Pakistan.

The Saudi side agreed to ease the processes involved in 600 scholarships offered to Pakistani students. It also agreed for sending more students to pursue higher education in Pakistani universities.







Riyadh will also work closely with Islamabad to explore the ways and means for setting up top-ranked Pakistani universities' offshore campuses in the kingdom.

Shafqat Mahmood is on a two-day visit to Saudi Arabia upon the invitation of the Saudi education minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Al-Qadir University at Sohawa. Inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan on 29th November 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Scholarship Council offers scholarships to Pakistani students through HEC*

December 26, 2021





ISLAMABAD, Dec. 25 (Gwadar Pro) – Higher Education Commission (HEC) on behalf of the Government of Pakistan has been nominating students and scholars for Chinese Government Scholarship Programme 2022-23.

Online application submission, which HEC began in the first week of December, will end on January 3, 2022.

Chinese Scholarship Council (CSC) is offering Pakistani students and scholars to study and conduct research in China’s universities, aiming to enhance educational cooperation between the two countries.

CSC, which works under Chinese Ministry of Education, is responsible for the enrollment and the administration of the scholarship program. CSC sponsors international students, teachers and scholars to undertake degree studies from undergraduate to PhD including preparatory Chinese language studies for one year in some degree programs.

According to CSC program, the minimum monthly stipend for undergraduate students is ￥2,500, while for Master’s and doctoral students the stipend is ￥3,000 and ￥3,500, respectively. Any applicant, in good health, from Pakistan including Azad Jammu and Kashmir can avail the scholarship while dual nationality holders are not eligible to apply.

The Chinese designated universities offer a wide variety of academic programs in Science, Engineering, Agriculture, Medicine, Economics, Legal Studies, Management, Education, History, Literature, Philosophy and Fine Arts etc. for scholarship recipients at all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bahria University Lahore Campus held its 2nd Convocation Ceremony at Lahore. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest and awarded Medals and Merit Certificates to the students having outstanding achievements in academics.

In total 632 degrees were awarded to Undergraduate and Graduate students. Overall 23 students were awarded Gold Medals and 19 students received Silver Medals for achieving positions in respective academic disciplines/ programs.

Earlier, in welcome address, Rector Bahria University, Vice Admiral (Retd) Kaleem Shaukat highlighted the efforts & initiatives of Bahria University for providing conducive academic environment for the students. Rector Bahria University also apprised that government approval has been accorded for construction of a full-fledged Bahria University Lahore Campus during current financial year.

The ceremony was attended by senior naval officers, Bahria University officials, and parents of the graduating students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President of the Academy, Dr M.A. Kazi laying the foundation stone of the Pakistan Academy of Sciences headquarters building in Islamabad on March 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National History Museum, Lahore. It is first of its kind in Pakistan preserving Pakistan's national history from 1857 to 1947 through digital depiction. More than 8,700 digitized photos & 1,800 audio recordings provide a valuable experience for visitors.




























Jan 17, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College Peshawar








Islamia College, Peshawar, NWFP, 1915-16 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/hassan.suleman.79/posts/10158949583444121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quid e Azam University..... Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
FM Qureshi inaugurates portal in Beijing to facilitate Pakistani students, professionals​February 6, 2022

SOURCEPCI



...
*Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi inaugurated a portal in Beijing to facilitate Pakistani students and professionals. Speaking on the occasion, Shah Mahmood Qureshi said the purpose of this portal is to promote technical links between Pakistani students and Chinese experts. He also highlighted the portal will also support innovative research innovations and discoveries.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...
Women empowerment....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia College, Peshawar....................



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499021892929605634

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....
FWO Short Term Training Program 2022...............
.





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...




.
Mehran University (MUET)
Jamshoro, Hyderabad, Sindh
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

GIK university

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Agha Khan university Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Chakar The Great said:


> Agha Khan university Karachi


Yes, my older brother applied there for medicine but got rejected.
Instead he went to Queen's University for Chemical Engineering in Canada.


----------



## ghazi52

--__-




..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

-.-.-.
Following the completion of Pak China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar, the institution has initiated short courses to provide technical training to students. 

It is clear that this is the first modern vocational and technical training institute will train 256 trainees at a time and every The year will provide training opportunities to at least 1,000 people. 

The institution was completed much ahead of schedule in September 2021 and was initiated in Gwadar in Port City as a major project under CPEC .













-.-.-.-.-.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
*Pakistan Research Center for a Community with Shared Future in collaboration with Communication University of China, Beijing, China has formally established a base-office in Islamabad.*







The inauguration ceremony of the new office was held on Saturday.
The new office is set to develop effective means for exchanges of ideas between minded research institutions, youth groups and scholars to develop long-term, sustainable and compatible programs.
The think tank helps carry out activities to timely provide input for Belt and Road Initiative , CPEC, Eurasian Regional Connectivity, and Shanghai Cooperation Organization .
Moreover, the platform supports building an academic network and initiating collaborative academic projects.
Over the years, the Center has worked in significant domains to foster academic/research cooperation, promote the country’s soft image and enhance people-to-people contacts with prestigious institutions around the globe.
Earlier, Pakistan Research Center for a Community with Shared Future, was awarded with “Extraordinary Center” of the year 2021 award by Communication University of China (CUC), Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education Malakand, KPK


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Govt to establish first-ever education city in South Waziristan​Mohammad Ashfaq
April 25, 2022 


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has planned to establish education city in militancy-stricken South Waziristan tribal district.

It will be the first-ever such initiative of its kind in the province. The “South Waziristan Education City” will comprise schools, colleges and sub-campuses of different universities established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other parts of the country.

The education city will be established in Barwand, situated in the Mehsud-dominated area of the tribal district. South Waziristan remained a hub of terrorism during the previous two decades. Education institutions in the Mehsud area were badly affected where militant groups had either destroyed schools or converted them into their hideouts.

The project director of the education city, Dr Najeebullah, told Dawn that the first phase of the education city would take three years to complete at a cost of Rs2.5 billion. He said that education city would be set up on 7,000-kanal piece of land. He added that government would not spend a single penny on purchasing such a vast tract of land as the locals had given it free of cost for the purpose.



> First phase of project to be completed in three years at cost of Rs2.5 billion


Dr Najeebullah, a PhD from Cambridge University UK in material sciences, said that Provincial Development Working Party already approved the allocated fund for the project.

He has successfully executed a multi-billion project of setting up US Pakistan Centre for Advanced Studies in Energy at University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. He has successfully launched establishment of University of Engineering and Applied Sciences Swat as project director.

Dr Najeebullah said that government would construct roads, boundary walls, sewerage system and carry out electrification while rest of the project would be executed through public-private partnership.

He said that along with educational facilities, the education city would also provide state-of-the-art sports facilities to people by establishing complexes, cricket stadium and football ground etc. He added that a solar park of one megawatt would also be established during the first phase of the project.

Asked why Waziristan was selected for the education city, the project director said that the major reason of selecting the tribal district for the purpose was to engage youth and remove sense of deprivation among them.

The second reason, he said, was to exploit the available natural resources in the form of mines and minerals and bring a paradigm shift in agriculture in the area through cutting edge research and innovation.

Similarly, Dr Najeebullah said, the education city would help to counter the menace of terrorism, violence and would provide business opportunities to people at their doorsteps through entrepreneurial ventures and technology transfer.

He said that they would focus on maintaining gender balance and empowerment of women of the terrorism-hit areas by providing quality education and business opportunities to them.

Dr Najeebullah said there will be no new university in the education city rather sub-campuses of reputed institutions would be established there. He said that sub-campuses of reputed universities would not comprise on quality education instead of trial experimentations.

“We already have 33 public sector universities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and setting up new university is quite expensive. It needs huge human resources. So establishing sub-campuses is a good option,” he said.

Dr Najeebullah said that Khyber Medical University had already shown interest to develop sub-campus in the education city. “Under the plan, a teaching hospital is envisaged to provide the best health facilities to the locals,” he added.

He said that the education city would not be specifically for the people of Waziristan, rather students from entire country would be eligible to get education there. Skill development and short-term diplomas will be the major component of the education city to provide hands on experience and skills to youth.

He said that project management unit would soon be set up for which many posts were advertised in the newspapers. The PMU will also be responsible for making business plans and media/marketing plans for attracting private investors and reputed educational institutions to establish their campuses in the education city.

“The PMU will also be tasked to explore fund raising from international donor agencies and establish linkages with international educational institutions,” said Dr Najeebullah.

_Published in Dawn, April 25th, 2022_

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,.
> Govt to establish first-ever education city in South Waziristan​Mohammad Ashfaq
> April 25, 2022
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has planned to establish education city in militancy-stricken South Waziristan tribal district.
> 
> It will be the first-ever such initiative of its kind in the province. The “South Waziristan Education City” will comprise schools, colleges and sub-campuses of different universities established in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and other parts of the country.
> 
> The education city will be established in Barwand, situated in the Mehsud-dominated area of the tribal district. South Waziristan remained a hub of terrorism during the previous two decades. Education institutions in the Mehsud area were badly affected where militant groups had either destroyed schools or converted them into their hideouts.
> 
> The project director of the education city, Dr Najeebullah, told Dawn that the first phase of the education city would take three years to complete at a cost of Rs2.5 billion. He said that education city would be set up on 7,000-kanal piece of land. He added that government would not spend a single penny on purchasing such a vast tract of land as the locals had given it free of cost for the purpose.
> 
> 
> Dr Najeebullah, a PhD from Cambridge University UK in material sciences, said that Provincial Development Working Party already approved the allocated fund for the project.
> 
> He has successfully executed a multi-billion project of setting up US Pakistan Centre for Advanced Studies in Energy at University of Engineering and Technology Peshawar. He has successfully launched establishment of University of Engineering and Applied Sciences Swat as project director.
> 
> Dr Najeebullah said that government would construct roads, boundary walls, sewerage system and carry out electrification while rest of the project would be executed through public-private partnership.
> 
> He said that along with educational facilities, the education city would also provide state-of-the-art sports facilities to people by establishing complexes, cricket stadium and football ground etc. He added that a solar park of one megawatt would also be established during the first phase of the project.
> 
> Asked why Waziristan was selected for the education city, the project director said that the major reason of selecting the tribal district for the purpose was to engage youth and remove sense of deprivation among them.
> 
> The second reason, he said, was to exploit the available natural resources in the form of mines and minerals and bring a paradigm shift in agriculture in the area through cutting edge research and innovation.
> 
> Similarly, Dr Najeebullah said, the education city would help to counter the menace of terrorism, violence and would provide business opportunities to people at their doorsteps through entrepreneurial ventures and technology transfer.
> 
> He said that they would focus on maintaining gender balance and empowerment of women of the terrorism-hit areas by providing quality education and business opportunities to them.
> 
> Dr Najeebullah said there will be no new university in the education city rather sub-campuses of reputed institutions would be established there. He said that sub-campuses of reputed universities would not comprise on quality education instead of trial experimentations.
> 
> “We already have 33 public sector universities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and setting up new university is quite expensive. It needs huge human resources. So establishing sub-campuses is a good option,” he said.
> 
> Dr Najeebullah said that Khyber Medical University had already shown interest to develop sub-campus in the education city. “Under the plan, a teaching hospital is envisaged to provide the best health facilities to the locals,” he added.
> 
> He said that the education city would not be specifically for the people of Waziristan, rather students from entire country would be eligible to get education there. Skill development and short-term diplomas will be the major component of the education city to provide hands on experience and skills to youth.
> 
> He said that project management unit would soon be set up for which many posts were advertised in the newspapers. The PMU will also be responsible for making business plans and media/marketing plans for attracting private investors and reputed educational institutions to establish their campuses in the education city.
> 
> “The PMU will also be tasked to explore fund raising from international donor agencies and establish linkages with international educational institutions,” said Dr Najeebullah.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, April 25th, 2022_


So at last

Der ae magar drust ae


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
BEIJING, April 24 (APP): China Window, a center of Pak-China friendship in Peshawar, and Harbin Engineering University of China have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for cooperation in various fields besides Student Exchange Program.

Director of China Window Naz Parveen and Dean of Harbin Engineering University of China Zhang Qingbin signed the agreement.

Under the agreement, the two institutions will exchange students, faculty, researchers and administrative staff; both institutions will also promote extra-curricular activities, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Zhang Qingbin while terming the agreement as a milestone between Peshawar and China said that not only affordable education opportunities will be available but also university scholarships will be given.

He further said that both institutions will play a positive role in strengthening exemplary friendship between the two brotherly countries.

China Window, besides learning mandarin, is devoted to providing all information – including Chinese arts, culture, political history, economic development and geography – on China under one roof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lawrence College, Murree... 1980's








This historical institution is still run by very competent team.....bringing good academic results as well as excellent discipline.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
The Saudi Arabia government has announced fully funded scholarships for Pakistani students to study at diploma, bachelor's, master's, and PhD levels in 25 top universities of the kingdom. Students residing in Pakistan and legal resident of KSA both can apply for these scholarships.

75 per cent students will be awarded scholarship from Pakistan whereas 25 per cent scholarships will be given to Pakistani students residing in the Kingdom.

The successful candidates will also be provided with monthly stipend and other facilities.

According to the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan (HEC), the scholarships have been announced in the disciplines of politics, law, education, administration, economics, engineering, computer science, agriculture, Arabic, Islamic Studies and media sciences.

The science students securing the scholarships will be given a monthly stipend of 900 Saudi Riyal (SR) and 850 SR monthly allowance will be given to humanities students.

Moreover, those securing admission at the varsities will be provided with a return ticket as well as free medical facilities.

The applicants, hailing from Pakistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), should be aged between 17 to 25 years for Bachelor's programme, must be below 30 years for Master's programme and less than 35 for PhD programme on closing date of the application portal of respective university.

Each university is authorised to enroll only five per cent of the international students except for Princess Noor Binte Abdul Rehman University for girls, Riyadh and Jamia Islamia Madinah Munawara, where the percentage on scholarship is eight per cent.

Jamia Islamia Madinah Munawara will grant admission on scholarship 85 per cent of the total seats.

The scholarship covers free lodging; three months furnishing allowance on arrival in KSA for married scholars; return air ticket; free medical for the students and his/her family, if married; three months graduation allowance for shipment of books; subsidised meal at the campus; sports and recreational activities on the campus; and support for dependents and travel expenses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

First Batch of 90 Pakistani students left for China​ 
By Zafar Hussain | Gwadar Pro Jun 20, 2022



BEIJING, June 20 (Gwadar Pro) - The first batch of 90 Pakistani students, who were stuck in Pakistan due to the COVID-19 pandemic, left Islamabad for Xi’an, China via Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), charter flight PK6854 on Monday.
A total of 105 students reached the Islamabad International Airport but 15 students failed to pass the PCR test and had to wait for the next flight.
In order to facilitate Pakistani students, this is a pilot project of sending the first batch of students back to China, whichhas been a tremendous team effort led by the federal minister of education and all other stakeholders, the Pakistan Ministry of Education stated.
Dr Asmat Malik requested all students to follow the strict standard operating procedure (SOP) that the remaining students' future is dependent on their successful journey.
"Alhamdolillah the student's pre-departure PCR tests are negative. Good luck for the 1st batch of Pak students. Rapid Test will be conducted on Nayab Lab Airport Desk within 12 hours of flight departure", he expressed.
Pakistani students showed happiness and expressed their emotional feelings at the airport.
Last month, Pakistani Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto Zardari visited Guangzhou, where he thanked the Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi for the safe and secure return of Pakistani students in a phased manner to China.
During the meeting, the two sides also decided to resume a direct flight between the two countries carried out by Pakistan International Airlines at the earliest and subsequently increase direct flights based on the changinpandemic situation.









First Batch of 90 Pakistani students left for China


BEIJING, June 20 (Gwadar Pro) - The first batch of 90 Pakistani students, who were stuck in Pakist




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Strengthen Confidence in China-Pakistan Joint Academic Degrees Development: Expert


ISLAMABAD, June 21. (Gwadar Pro)- “A group of high-level talents with strict professional and cultur




gwadarpro.pk





By Mariam Raheem | Gwadar Pro Jun 21, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 21. (Gwadar Pro)- “A group of high-level talents with strict professional and cultural training is critical for the construction of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). China and Pakistan should strengthen cooperation and promote joint degrees to meet the needs of the two countries,” highlighted Prof. Tan Biyou from Hunan Normal University on Saturday.
On the 2nd South Asia Forum with the theme of “Pakistan in social transition” hosted by China-Pakistan Educational Cultural Institute (CPECI), Prof. Tan said that if engineers at all levels involved in management and operation do not truly understand the people at the bottom of Pakistan and do not know how to interact with them effectively and safely, it will bring great risk to the multibillion-dollar investment and pose a threat to the personal safety of Chinese managers.
In fact, talent is the most scarce resource for the Belt and Road Initiative, including CPEC. Prof. Tan emphasized the need to expand the scope of joint degree programs and cultivate more talents. He explained that, “A group of high-level talents proficient in Chinese and Pakistani culture, including masters and doctors, in the joint degree program jointly engaged by Chinese and Pakistani universities is a must.”
CPEC is a new development in the history of China-Pakistan exchanges. It not only promotes economic cooperation, but also brings about broad cooperation in education and culture. In this context, the joint degree was put on the agenda.
China-Pakistan cooperation in education has gone through a long period of exploration and has been continuous since the establishment of diplomatic relations between China and Pakistan in 1951.
Nevertheless, due to the different national conditions of the two countries, in the long historical period, China-Pakistan friendship is mainly limited to political and military cooperation, and the development of educational cooperation is relatively slow.
Since about 2003, the number of Pakistani students studying in China has been increasing. However, further collaboration between universities is generally limited.
In 2005, when China and Pakistan exchanged the Treaty of Good-Neighborliness and Friendly Cooperation, education was listed as a separate section for the first time.
The Confucius Institutes, which were widely established in Pakistan, were an important result of the treaty. The Confucius Institutes mainly carry out language teaching, not degree education.
In the Joint Statement on Strengthening China-Pakistan All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership, Building Closer China-Pakistan Community of Shared Future in the New Era issued in 2018, China and Pakistan agreed to encourage respective universities to develop bilateral linkages including through joint degree and exchange programmes.
On March 2022, China and Pakistan signed an agreement on mutual recognition of higher education certificates and degrees, providing study guarantee for international students from both countries and dispelling their concerns.
In terms of the future development direction of the joint degree, Prof. Tan believes that it is necessary to reinforce the confidence of the cooperation.
“We should decentralize the cooperation projects, minimize the number of projects, tilt the cooperation center toward the universities in Islamabad, and establish a regional center of appropriate size.” Prof. Tan concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> The Saudi Arabia government has announced fully funded scholarships for Pakistani students to study at diploma, bachelor's, master's, and PhD levels in 25 top universities of the kingdom. Students residing in Pakistan and legal resident of KSA both can apply for these scholarships.
> 
> 75 per cent students will be awarded scholarship from Pakistan whereas 25 per cent scholarships will be given to Pakistani students residing in the Kingdom.
> 
> The successful candidates will also be provided with monthly stipend and other facilities.
> 
> According to the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan (HEC), the scholarships have been announced in the disciplines of politics, law, education, administration, economics, engineering, computer science, agriculture, Arabic, Islamic Studies and media sciences.
> 
> The science students securing the scholarships will be given a monthly stipend of 900 Saudi Riyal (SR) and 850 SR monthly allowance will be given to humanities students.
> 
> Moreover, those securing admission at the varsities will be provided with a return ticket as well as free medical facilities.
> 
> The applicants, hailing from Pakistan and Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), should be aged between 17 to 25 years for Bachelor's programme, must be below 30 years for Master's programme and less than 35 for PhD programme on closing date of the application portal of respective university.
> 
> Each university is authorised to enroll only five per cent of the international students except for Princess Noor Binte Abdul Rehman University for girls, Riyadh and Jamia Islamia Madinah Munawara, where the percentage on scholarship is eight per cent.
> 
> Jamia Islamia Madinah Munawara will grant admission on scholarship 85 per cent of the total seats.
> 
> The scholarship covers free lodging; three months furnishing allowance on arrival in KSA for married scholars; return air ticket; free medical for the students and his/her family, if married; three months graduation allowance for shipment of books; subsidised meal at the campus; sports and recreational activities on the campus; and support for dependents and travel expenses.



Good news as long as it's not more religious degrees.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Recently Constructed Mardan Medical College in Mardan by Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Opening soon Insha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Hephaestus said:


> View attachment 860542
> View attachment 860543
> Bakra Mandi


@waz @Irfan Baloch

Would it be appropriate to go on Indian threads and troll them with posting photos from their slums or thier lack of toilets with people lining up on train tracks to do the deed?


----------



## _NOBODY_

Hephaestus said:


> View attachment 860542
> View attachment 860543
> Bakra Mandi


It's only temporary, this will be over after Eid.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
NUST, Chinese varsity to work on ‘Silk Road International Alliance of Architectural & Technological Universities’​B R
16 Jul, 2022









*ISLAMABAD: With the aim to forge meaningful partnership under the proposed “Silk Road International Alliance of Architectural & Technological Universities” and beyond, a high-level virtual meeting between senior management and faculty of the National University of Sciences & Technology (NUST), Pakistan and Xi’an University of Architecture & Technology (XAUAT), China, was held on Friday.*

Engr Javed Mahmood Bukhari, Rector NUST, and Prof Wang Shusheng, President XAUAT also addressed the meeting. The proposed alliance has a mandate to build a knowledge library, information hub, and talent base in the fields of Architecture and Technology to extend support for the urbanisation of countries along the Silk Road.

Addressing the session, Rector NUST said that we are truly excited to work closely with XAUAT on the ambitious Silk International Alliance of Architectural & Technological Universities. He was highly optimistic that this alliance would result in significant value addition to our knowledge ecosystems and help improve quality of our programmes and research through mutual learning.

The Rector observed that in the past few years, Belt and Road initiative of China, and within that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has brought about fresh opportunities, while opening new intellectual vistas of excellence at NUST.

He maintained that these initiatives have tied together Pakistan and China into a partnership of great mutual benefit with shared destiny and prosperity for the people of both the countries. President XAUAT also looked forward to strengthening bilateral cooperation with NUST in general, and achieving objectives of the alliance in particular.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Swat University to set up Pak-China Research Centre of Economic Development


MINGORA,Jul.18(Gwadar Pro) - The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has allocated funds for the e




gwadarpro.pk





Swat University to set up Pak-China Research Centre of Economic Development​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 18, 2022



MINGORA,Jul.18(Gwadar Pro) - The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has allocated funds for the establishment of the Pak-China Research Centre of Economic Development (PCRCED) at the University of Swat.
With an estimated cost of Rs 1,230.540 million, the project will be completed in five years. In its budget for the fiscal year 2022-2023, KP has allocated Rs 56.420 million, while the balance will be released in the coming years.
The proposed Pak-China Research Centre will facilitate the study and research on diverse arts, cultures, history, and politics of China and the Swat valley. Through exchange programs, the Center can further enhance people-to-people contact between Swat valley and the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region of China. They already have centuries-old cultural and business ties, as geographically Swat valley and Xinjiang are not far from each other -- only Gilgit-Baltistan lies between them.
“PCRCED will serve as a think tank and research center for research studies on matters of mutual interest between Pakistan and China,” the University of Swat Vice-Chancellor Professor Dr. Hassan Sher told Gwadar Pro, adding that the Center is expected to “contribute immensely to the students, people of the areas and the country”.
According to the Vice-Chancellor, the University of Swat is located on the main route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which is a flagship project of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), thus increasing the value of the proposed institute. “The Center will also develop a mechanism to prepare graduates to fully exploit opportunities arising out of CPEC and related projects,” he said.
In the context of the "Pakistan Vision 2025" which emphasizes indigenous resources for economic development, Dr. Hassan Sher said that the Center would use local resources for the development of the local community and Pakistan as a whole. 
Even as an idea, PCRCED is creating enthusiasm among the people of Swat. Once operational, it will not only help the development of Swat and neighboring areas, but also will give youth the great opportunity of working, earning, and remaining in their ancestral areas rather than undertaking internal or external migration -- which comes at great personal and national cost.
There are countless ways via which the center can contribute: training and developing local human resources required down the road in the implementation of CPEC long-term plan; and developing the capacity of other Pakistani universities to provide useful policy inputs to the Government relating to the CPEC long-term plan. The center can play an important role in understanding the history, culture, and governance systems that have made possible the "Chinese miracle" -- how in some seven decades, China lifted itself out of poverty to become a world power.
PCRCED wants to become a model mini-flagship project in the larger CPEC and BRI context and plans to be in touch with the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad in the near future, to revive and expand its centuries-old ties with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi University 1970's

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Aga Khan University and Accelerate Prosperity Pakistan have launched applications for the 3rd cohort of the National Health Incubator- Pakistan’s first and only health incubator.

National Health Incubator is led by the pioneers of health tech in Pakistan, bringing together subject matter experts from Aga Khan University and an excellent team of business coaches and mentors from Accelerate Prosperity to support the growth and investment readiness of selected entrepreneurs.

NHI brings together all the essential elements of a high-quality incubation program to facilitate aspiring and existing entrepreneurs to create and commercialize innovative health products/ services by offering access to subject matter experts from AKU, tailored financing solutions, exclusive access to insights and data, one on one business coaching and blended learning courses in entrepreneurship to fuel exponential growth of the cohort businesses.

Last year AP and AKU secured a starring cohort with some high-growth businesses like Alsons Technology and medIQ , both now in the process of scaling their operations!
NHI, this year is looking for:

● Innovative ideas in health tech with a Minimum Viable Product
● Startups with revenue streams striving to advance health tech
● Existing healthcare providers exploring to adopt new or existing healthcare tech or innovation

Application Close on 5th August 2022
Link to apply





Enketo Smart Paper for Ona







enketo.ona.io

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Medical College, Peshawar University..








Khyber Medical College, Peshawar, 1954 (c).

In 1954, the foundation stone of Khyber Medical College, as faculty of Medicine, of Peshawar University, was laid by the then Governor General of Pakistan, Mr. Ghulam Muhammad. The College started functioning in 1955 with enrollment of fifty students with meager facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Forest Institute Peshawar..







Front View Of The Main Building Of Pakistan Forest Institute, Peshawar,1960's (c).

There is a ROSE Garden on the left side of the Forest Institute building.
A sprawling Rose Garden is visible in the photo; It stretches along the road up to the end of frontline. It grows a wide variety of roses, planted with such a precision that viewers get a fantastic display of colours in flower arrangement. Total of nearly 250 samples of Roses..

There were many beautiful flowers and cactus plants from all over the world. Black and green roses in the rose garden. 
The fragrance in air was just like a perfume from heaven.
















Pakistan Forest Institute (PFI) was established in 1947 at Faisalabad in order to complete the training of the students who had migrated to Pakistan after independence. In April, 1948 the PFI was shifted to Upper Topa, Murree hills and then in October, 1951 to Abbottabad. 

The construction of its present permanent building complex in the Peshawar University Campus was started in 1955 and completed over a period of about 10 years. During this period, main building consisting of offices, laboratories and workshops, students’ hostels and residential colony were constructed.

It started as a training institution, however, research was started soon after its establishment when research branches were created in it e.g., Forest Utilization (1947), Forest Entomology (1949), Forest Botany (1951), Forest Chemistry (1952), Medicinal Plants (1953) and Silviculture (1956). The staff of these branches also participate in training activities through teaching of the subjects of their specialization to the students of the Institute in addition to conducting research. The Institute is affiliated with the University of Peshawar since 1958 for the purpose of examinations and award of degrees in Forestry.

Pakistan Forest Institute is a Provincial Government Organization of which the administration changed hands many times. For instance, it was administered initially by the Federal Ministry of Food and Agriculture. It was transferred to the Provincial Agriculture Department of Government of West Pakistan in 1965, and then to the Agriculture Department of N.W.F.P. (Board of Governor) in 1969. 

The Institute was transferred back to the Ministry of Food, Agriculture and Cooperatives, Government of Pakistan on 1st July, 1977. From September, 1995 to February 1997, it remained under the control of Ministry of Environment, Urban Affairs, Forestry and Wildlife. 

Since March, 1997 to 30th June, 2011 it was under Ministry of Environment, Government of Pakistan, Islamabad. The institute has been devolved to Forestry, Environment and Wildlife Department, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with effect from 1st July, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese teachers impart e-commerce skills


KARACHI: China is helping two state-run institutions offer online courses to help people sell produc




gwadarpro.pk





Chinese teachers impart e-commerce skills​ 
By Staff Reporter | The Express Tribune Jul 27, 2022



KARACHI:
China is helping two state-run institutions offer online courses to help people sell products and services in the Chinese market.
Dawood Engineering University and Sindh Technical Board jointly launched several courses to develop Chinese entrepreneurship among the youth with the collaboration of China. Under the programme, Chinese teachers and business professionals are providing online classes on Chinese business entrepreneurship and expanding Pakistani product marketing. The business courses will also teach the youth about global business trends worldwide.
Sindh Technical Board Chairman Dr Masroor Shaikh told The Express Tribune that Technical Board and Dawood Engineering University are jointly conducting these courses with the assistance of Hunan Chemical and Vocational Technical College, China. He said that these courses were designed with the new academic standards in mind.
Besides encouraging the young generation to establish a business, the course will teach them how to operate a low-cost online business, he said. Sheikh further said that the Chinese companies are increasing the daily hiring well informed and technology-trained English-speaking workforce. BRI acts as the foundation for online sales and cross-border e-_commerce_ activities in 152 other countries to sell Chinese products and services.
He said that the two educational institutions had taken these measures to alleviate unemployment in youth, provide the youth with overseas employment opportunities, and enhance relations between _Pakistan_ and China educational institutions.
The courses will begin on July 19 at Dawood University of Engineering and Technology. He further said that a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was recently signed on the Model Sino-Pak Dual Diploma Vocational and Technical Joint Educational Programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) sign an agreement to launch the China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center on June 9, 2022. [Photo provided to China Economic Net]

SHIJIAZHUANG, July 28 (China Economic Net)- China and Pakistan will jointly train artistic talents and conserve the intangible cultural heritage with the establishment of the China-Pakistan Cultural and Educational Exchange Center (CPCEEC).

CPCEEC was launched jointly by Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (China) and University of Education (Pakistan) on June 9, 2022.

Talat Naseer Pasha, president of University of Education (Pakistan) expressed that “He expects CPCEEC to enhance the in-depth cultural exchanges between Pakistan and China.”

According to Hebei Academy of Fine Arts (HBAFA), on the basis of CPCEEC, they are ready to cooperate with the Pakistani side in training of artistic talents, conservation and inheritance of intangible cultural heritage, transformation of artistic sci-tech achievements and teachers’ exchanges.

Hao Jinlong, vice director of International Exchanges and Cooperation of HBAFA, said that besides the cooperation in energy, security, economy, the cultural and artistic exchanges and communication cannot be ignored by the two nations under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Hao said, “CPCEEC aims to promote the cultural exchanges between China and Pakistan and artistic education for the two nations.”

Hao added that “We hope to record the developing course of CPEC and the changes of Pakistanis by arts. We also want to contribute to the people-to-people bond of China and Pakistan.”

Hebei Academy of Fine Arts, a full-time undergraduate academy of Fine Arts, provides 11 teaching units and 78 majors, including fine arts, design and film and television production. This academy also has established a national animation industry base. Since 2019, HBAFA has attracted Pakistani students to study here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Awaiting students call for resumption of Pak- China bus service​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Jul 28, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro) - The Pakistani students studying in Chinese universities, who got stranded due to COVID-19 pandemic, call for resumption of Pak- China bus service as many of them are unable to afford the over-priced air tickets to China.
Most of them consider reopening of Khunjerab border and resumption of Pak- China bus service as the only solution for their return to China.
Upon inquiring Ji Rong, Counsellor Department of Asian Affairs, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, China said, “The Chinese government may study the possibility of resuming Pak- China bus service if Pakistani side formally raises the request”.
The bus service between Pakistan and China started in 2018, which aimed to facilitate tourists as part of an initiative to connect both countries via road under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The service was later suspended due to the COVID-19 travel restrictions. The one-way fare was Rs13,000, while a round trip costed Rs23,000 only.
One PhD candidate from Pakistan said he received a call at the beginning of June from the Pakistan’s Higher Education Commission informing him that he was one of 251 students shortlisted to return China.
He was told to contact his university and apply for a visa, but was shocked to learn the price of the flight, which he said was specifically chartered for the students.
According to him only 104 of the 251 selected students were able to pay for the flight. Those that couldn’t afford it have lost their chance to return.
Fayyaz Ahmed one of the students who was studying mechanical engineering in China said that it’s the responsibility of the state to speed up the process so that all students should return before this September. We are eagerly waiting to return asap.
Waqas, another student, said that governments of both the countries should increase the flights ratio as the current fares are too expensive and students might not be able to pay.
On 20th June 2022, the first batch of 90 Pakistani students returned to China on a special chartered flight to continue their on-campus studies.









Awaiting students call for resumption of Pak- China bus service


ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro) - The Pakistani students studying in Chinese universities, who got s




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish five medical colleges under the public-private partnership programme in the province.*

“The colleges would be established in Buner, Charsadda, Mansehra, Haripur and Karak as part of government’s plan to promote medical education in the province,” Health Secretary Amir Sultan Tareen told Dawn.

According to him, he has already visited three districts and would go to Karak this week on special directives of Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, who wants to him to submit a feasibility report within a month.

“We are working very quickly on the plan in collaboration with Khyber Medical University (KMU) as the government wants to establish these colleges as soon as possible. The project has been included in the Annual Development Programme,” he said.
Mr Tareen said that KMU Vice-chancellor Prof Ziaul Haq in collaboration with the health department was working on the preparation of feasibility report. “We hope to start practical work on the project within next two months,” he added.

He said that health department was receiving demands for setting up medical colleges from the elected representatives of each and every district. He said that public sector medical colleges were facilitating most of the intelligent students and even students from the poor families could take admission there owing to lesser fee.

The fees in the private sector were very high and only public sector intuitions are ray of hope for the scions of downtrodden families to become medical doctors. “KMU has vast experience in medical education,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Consortium of Pakistan China Research Centres proposed​ 
By Muhammad Asif Noor | Gwadar Pro Aug 4, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug. 4 (Gwadar Pro)- A consortium of Pakistan-China Research Centres has been proposed to build strong collaboration in the academic sector to promote China-Pakistan Education and Knowledge Corridor.
This was proposed during the webinar on "71 Years of China-Pakistan Research and Development Cooperation: Way Forward" hosted by the Centre for BRI and China Studies, Institute of Peace and Diplomatic Studies (IPDS) & Pakistan Research Center, Inner Mongolia Honder College of Arts and Sciences, China. 
The consortium aims to build collaboration in research projects that can help the two countries move ahead in addressing the regional and international challenges.
It is proposed that consortium members from China and Pakistan can prepare a road map for future research and knowledge collaboration.
Farhat Asif, President IPDS, highlighted the importance of the research and education collaboration between China and Pakistan and the purpose of the webinar which is organised to review the research and development progress and build a way forward.
Prof. Tang Jun, Director of Pakistan Research Center, Inner Mongolia Honder College of Arts and Sciences, said that various joint research programs between China and Pakistan have been promoting collaboration on issues of mutual interests and opportunities are increasing for both sides to share research and intellect in various fields.
Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Moin Ul Haque, in his video message said that Pakistan and China's friendship is defined by resilience, trust, and active partnership. The Ambassador highlighted the role of research centers and think tanks in exploring the complex matrix of politics, economies, and socio-cultural areas of cooperation between Pakistan and China.
Prof. Dr. Manzoor Hussain Soomro, President, ECO Science Foundation, Vice President, Belt and Road International Science Education Consortium (BRISEC) said that Pakistan and China may learn from each other’s experience and there are various avenues that can be explored to exchange knowledge and technology between the two countries.
Attendees also include professors ans scholars from the University of Peshawar, COMSATS University, University of Azad Jammu, Fudan University, Sichuan University, Kashi University, and Hebei University. 
A large number of students and faculty members from both China and Pakistan participated in the webinar.









Consortium of Pakistan China Research Centres proposed


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 4 (Gwadar Pro)- A consortium of Pakistan-China Research Centres has been propos




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
*Saudi Arabia Donates Rs 3 Billion For King Abdullah University Azad Kashmir*

A great gesture from Saudi Arabia for educational purposes as they have donated Rs 3 Billion to King Abdullah University.

An announcement was made by the Saudi ambassador, previously they had signed an agreement under Saudi funds. The agreement was between the Saudi Embassy and the University of Kashmir.

The King Abdullah University was founded with the assistance of Saudi Arabia in 2019. 
The donated amount will be used to buy educational equipment for the university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
A consortium of Pakistan China Research Centers proposed​
APP
3 Aug 2022,








ISLAMABAD, Aug 3 (APP) : A consortium of Pakistan-China Research Centers has been announced to build strong collaboration amongst the academic sector to promote Pakistan-China Education and Knowledge Corridor.

This consortium proposed to build collaboration in research projects and developing of further understanding in order to move China-Pakistan relations forward, said a press release.

This was proposed during the Webinar on “71 Years of China Pakistan Research and Development Cooperation: Way Forward” hosted by the Centre for BRI and China Studies-Institute of Peace and Diplomatic Studies- IPDS & Pakistan Research Center, Inner Mongolia Honder College of Arts and Sciences, China.

It was proposed that consortium members would be from China and Pakistan to prepare a roadmap for future research and knowledge collaboration.

Farhat Asif, President IPDS said research and education development collaboration was important between China and Pakistan and this webinar is organised to review the research and development progress and build a way forward.

Prof. Tang Jun, Director, Pakistan Research Center, Inner Mongolia Honder College of Arts and Sciences, said that various joint research programs between China and Pakistan contribute to promoting collaboration on issues of mutual interests and there was a growing opportunity for both sides to share research and intellect in various fields.

Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Moin Ul Haq, in his video message said Pakistan and China’s friendship was defined by resilience, trust, and active partnership. Ambassador has highlighted the role of research centers and think tanks in exploring the complex matrix of politics, economies, and socio-cultural areas of cooperation between Pakistan and China.

Prof. Dr. Manzoor Hussain Soomro, President, ECO Science Foundation, Vice President, Belt and Road International Science Education Consortium (BRISEC) said Pakistan and China may learn from each other’s experience and there were various avenues that can be explored between the two countries in exchange of knowledge and technology.

In the academic session Dr. Zhang Jiegen, Executive Director, Center for Pakistan Studies, Institute of International Studies, Fudan University, explained in depth dynamics of geostrategy, geoeconomic and geo security compulsion that are offering challenges and opportunities for both China and Pakistan.
Prof. Dr. Zahid Anwar, Pro Vice-Chancellor & Director, China Study Center, University of Peshawar mentioned various agreements between Research centers of China and Pakistan and said these are active agreements that are regular and robust.

Prof. Dr.Song Zhihui, Director, Pakistan Study Center, Sichuan University said that CPEC was an important milestone in China-Pakistan relations and both sides may work together to remove negative propaganda through robust media research and cooperation.

Dr. Chen Ruihua, Director, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Research Center, Kashi University, said Afghanistan and Central Asian states must also be incorporated into the CPEC project as they play a crucial role in integrating the region.

Dr. Tahir Mumtaz Awan, Head of China Study Center, COMSATS University, Islamabad, said study institutes were essential to bridging relations between China and Pakistan for research and development cooperation.

Prof. Jin Qiang, Assistant Director, Intercultural Communication Research Center, Hebei University, China’s, said both countries’ media have to play a joint role in refuting the negative propaganda of the western powers against the Pak-China friendship.

Dr. Samina Sabir, Coordinator, CPEC Center, University of Azad Jammu and Kashmir shared about the progress in Pakistan-China relations. Large number of students, faculty members from both China and Pakistan participated in the Webinar.


----------



## Luosifen

LZU China set up Atmosphere and Environment Lab at UoP​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 7, 2022




PESHAWAR, Aug. 7 (Gwadar Pro) - Lanzhou University (LZU), China ─ under an MoU in the field of physics, climate, and atmosphere─ besides installing high-tech instruments has established a key laboratory of “Atmosphere and Environment” at University of Peshawar (UoP), Pakistan. The laboratory will contribute to atmospheric measurements and research in the fields of environment and climate change.
Earlier this week, two delegates, Mr. Wuren Li and Mr. Meishi Li from LZU, visited Peshawar and held a meeting with Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Muhammad Idrees, Prof Dr Zahid Anwar Pro Vice Chancellor and Director China Study Center UoP and other officials.
In the presence of Chinese delegates Prof Dr Muhammad Idrees inaugurated “Automatic Meteorological Weather Station” at Department of Physics which was installed under the MoU with Innovation Center for Western Ecological Safety, LZU, China.
The Vice-chancellor thanked LZU for the Automatic Weather Station, a global standard for climate and boundary-layer meteorology.
“Hopefully more research collaboration between LZU and UoP will take place under the MoU between the two universities,” said Wuren Li.

Professor Dr Zahid Anwar said that China Study Center, UoP has collaboration in different fields with many Chinese universities and the center welcomed collaboration with LZU. 
Mr. Anwar reiterated that under CPEC the two Universities can strengthen their cooperation in higher education. 









LZU China set up Atmosphere and Environment Lab at UoP


VC UoP inaugurating Automatic Meteorological Weather Station. PESHAWAR, Aug. 7 (Gwadar Pro) - Lanzh




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## Luosifen

More Pakistani vocational institutes to partner with Chinese counterparts: HEC Chairman​ 
By Wang Kai | China Economic Net Aug 10, 2022




ISLAMABAD, Aug. 10 (China Economic Net) - "The Higher Education Commission (HEC) is formulating and improving the policy for dual degree programs in Pakistan. I look forward to the first China-Pakistan dual degree program officially approved by HEC which will be launched at Karakoram International University”, said Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed, Chairman of Pakistan’s HEC in a meeting with a delegation from Tang International Education Group led by Director & Executive President Max Ma. 






Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed, Chairman of Pakistan’s Higher Education Commission met with delegation from Tang International Education Group [Photo provided to China Economic Net]

According to the Chairman, there are 57 universities and colleges in Pakistan that are committed to vocational education. In the future, more will be transformed into vocational institutes. 

It is expected that the first China-Pakistan dual degree program officially approved by HEC will be launched at Karakoram International University to train talent in mining engineering, which will become a model for other Pakistani universities in providing more practical knowledge and experience in cooperation with Chinese universities.

HEC Chairman said in the meeting that the Commission highly values the role of vocational education in training and developing skillful technical talents in Pakistan to meet future needs. He expects that more Chinese disciplines will continue to be introduced to Pakistan through the program to enhance the local vocational and technical education capacity.

Among the over 700 vocational education majors in China, Tang International Education Group has selected 210 most needed ones to be introduced to Pakistan under “CCTE” model. 

“CCTE”, short for “China-Pakistan Dual Diploma/Degree & China-Pakistan Cooperation, Chinese Language Courses & Chinese Commercial Cultural Courses, Technical Education Subjects & Technology in Education and Further Education & Employment", is a model developed by the education group. Students participating in CCTE programs will learn in Pakistan for the first two years and in China for the third year before obtaining degrees from both sides. 

Since officially launched in Pakistan in May 2021, Tang International Education Group has been facilitating Pakistan-China vocational education cooperation at a fast pace. 

In Sindh, Government Monotechnic Institute (GMI), Mehrabpur became the first in the province in June this year to jointly provide training on electric engineering in collaboration with Yantai Vocational College. Earlier in May, Government Polytechnic Institute Dadu partnered with Hebei Professional College of Politics Science and Law to train computer information technology talents. In KP, Pak-Austria Fachhochschule Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology has signed an MoU with Chengdu University, China. Last December, Polytechnic Institutes in Allama Iqbal and Taxila, and the University of Faisalabad inaugurated China-Pakistan International College respectively with Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology (SZIIT), Guangdong Construction Polytechnic and Bailie Vocational College.

Mr. Que Haitao, Vice Director of Overseas Operation Center, Tang International Education Group told China Economic Net (CEN) that in a most recent development, the program between the University of Faisalabad and Bailie Vocational College has started recruiting students. 









More Pakistani vocational institutes to partner with Chinese counterparts: HEC Chairman


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 10 (China Economic Net) - "The Higher Education Commission (HEC) is formulati




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

First China-Pakistan dual degree program to launch soon: Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed​August 13, 2022






In a meeting with a team from Tang International Education Group led by Director and Executive President Max Ma, Pakistan’s HEC Chairman, Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed, announced that the HEC is developing and enhancing the country’s policy for dual degree programmes.

Islamabad : “The Higher Education Commission (HEC) is formulating and improving the policy for dual degree programmes in Pakistan. I look forward to the first China-Pakistan dual degree program officially approved by HEC which will be launched at Karakoram International University.”

There are 57 universities and colleges in Pakistan that are committed to vocational education. In the future, more will be transformed into vocational institutes, according to China Economic Net (CEN).

It is expected that the first China-Pakistan dual degree programme officially approved by HEC will be launched at Karakoram International University to train talent in mining engineering, which will become a model for other Pakistani universities in providing more practical knowledge and experience in cooperation with Chinese universities.

HEC chairman added, that the Commission highly values the role of vocational education in training and developing skilful technical talents in Pakistan to meet future needs. He expects that more Chinese disciplines will continue to be introduced to Pakistan through the programme to enhance the local vocational and technical education capacity.

Among the over 700 vocational education majors in China, Tang International Education Group has selected 210 most needed ones to be introduced to Pakistan under ‘CCTE’ model.

‘CCTE’, short for ‘China-Pakistan Dual Diploma/Degree & China-Pakistan Cooperation, Chinese Language Courses & Chinese Commercial Cultural Courses, Technical Education Subjects & Technology in Education and Further Education & Employment’, is a model developed by the education group. Students participating in CCTE programs will learn in Pakistan for the first two years and in China for the third year before obtaining degrees from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese Consul General in Lahore visits landmark CPEC project PTUT​ 
By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 25, 2022



LAHORE, Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Consul General in Lahore, Zhao Shiren on Wednesday afternoon visited Punjab Tianjin University of Technology (PTUT) which is a landmark project of socio-economic cooperation under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
Provincial Secretary for Industries, Commerce, Investments & Skills Development Department Ahmed Javed Qazi, PTUT Vice-Chancellor and other officers welcomed Zhao Shiren at the university.
The visit was to review the ongoing collaboration between Punjab and China for this landmark project established through a consortium of TEVTA (Punjab) and three universities from Tianjin City of China (i.e. Tianjin University of Technology & Education, Tianjin Polytechnic University, and Tianjin Chenjian University).
On this occasion, the Provincial Secretary underscored the importance of strengthening and expanding the scope of the existing collaboration between the two sides.
He emphasized that it is the right time to upgrade this level of cooperation to utilize the human resources of Pakistan towards its industrial expansion by equipping them with relevant and latest skills and technical knowledge. Such skilled labor force pool and upgrading of skills development area of Punjab shall uplift its industrial sector.
The Chinese Consul General Lahore said that high-quality vocational training/technology skills as per the demands of modern industry are essential for any country like Pakistani which is striving to expand and upgrade its industrial base.
He added that the Chinese Consulate will act as a facilitator to fully revitalize and expand the collaboration and to expand its framework for including more partners. He mentioned that CPEC is working on the principle of inclusivity and “we welcome partners from other countries with strong technical education infrastructure to join hands with us”.
After discussion and exchange of views, the guests visited different laboratory and training facilities at PTUT campus.
On this occasion, Zhao Shiren also planted a tree on the lawn of PTUT, Township Campus to commemorate Pak-China friendship. VC and the team of PTUT gave a comprehensive presentation containing detail of the project of PTUT and the plausible way forward.









Chinese Consul General in Lahore visits landmark CPEC project PTUT


LAHORE, Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - Chinese Consul General in Lahore, Zhao Shiren on Wednesday afternoon vi




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
130 students received China-Pakistan Friendship scholarship in Gilgit Baltistan​August 30, 2022




130 students have received scholarships from the “China-Pakistan Friendship-Ambassadorial Merit-cum-Need Scholarship” administered by the China Study Centre (CSC) at Karakoram International University (KIU). The Chinese Embassy in Pakistan is funding the scholarship award. 130 students received scholarships totaling Rs. 5.2 million in a ceremony conducted on August 24. Each scholar received Rs. 40,000.

*ISLAMABAD* Aug 29 – The China Study Centre (CSC) at Karakoram International University (KIU) under the “China-Pakistan Friendship–Ambassadorial Merit-cum-Need Scholarship” has awarded scholarships to 130 students. The scholarship grant is supported by the Embassy of China in Pakistan.

In a ceremony held on August 24, an amount of Rs. 5.2 million was distributed among 130 students, with each scholarship recipient receiving Rs.40,000.

As the scholarship programme intends to encourage gender balance, 50% of the scholarships were awarded to female students on KIU’s main campus and sub-campuses.

The scholarship programme has also the criterion of awarding half of the scholarships based on merit and the other half on the basis of need, which was fulfilled by the CSC KIU.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Professor Dr Khalid Mehmood Alam said the programme aims to help students in Gilgit Baltistan with financial assistance get quality education. “This is an excellent initiative by the Chinese Embassy that not only promotes quality education in the region but also improves gender balance, as 50% of the scholarships go to female students,” he added.

Under this programme, 80 scholarships were awarded to students of the KIU main campus in Gilgit. They include 80 students enrolled in undergraduate programs while 30 scholarships were awarded to MS and PhD scholars.

KIU Ghizer Campus, KIU Diamer Campus, and KIU Hunza Campus received 20, 20 and 15 scholarships respectively.

CSC at KIU has been an establishment to provide a base to learn not only about Chinese society but also a window of opportunity to take advantage of this platform via developing research collaborations in China.

The centre provides an opportunity for its students to study the geo-strategic and geo-economic dimensions of the Chinese Belt and Road initiative (BRI) and CPEC to understand their long-term impact on Pakistan. 

The institution also aims to develop human resources for the implementation of the CPEC Long Term Plan and the development of the capacity of Pakistani universities for providing policy inputs to the government on the challenges emerging in the wake of the implementation of the CPEC Long Term Plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences approved by CDWP​By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Sep 15, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Sept. 15 (Gwadar Pro) - The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Wednesday approved the establishment of the China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre (CPJRC) on Earth Sciences, at Quaid-i-Azam University (QUA) Islamabad.
The CDWP meeting was convened under the chairmanship of the Federal Minister for Planning Development & Special Initiatives (PD&SI) and Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Professor AhsanIqbal.
As per details, CPJRS will have all fields of natural science related to the study of our planet’s physical characteristics, from earthquakes to raindrops, floods to fossils and the impact of human activities on the earth’s environment. “It was decided that for this project China will bear the cost.” reads an official statement.
Besides other earth-related studies, CPJRS will focus on the impacts of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)’s large-scale infrastructure activities and will further promote scientific and technological research and development studies in the earth sciences. This will be the first of its kind to pursue problems related to land, sea and atmosphere due to large-scale CPEC infrastructure and other activities. The Centre will also contribute towards enhanced knowledge of geological evolution of processes and natural hazards, as well as proposing measures to deal with natural hazards.
CDWP also approved the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Support Project to be established with an estimated cost of Rs732 million. The Ministry of PD&SI is the sponsoring agency of the project which will establish and strengthen the CPEC Secretariat in the Ministry of PD&SI, for overall coordination and implementation of CPEC projects/activities in collaboration with the concerned line ministries.
The project will provide secretariat support to the CPEC-related activities i.e. organizing JCC and JWG. PD&SI has been declared as the coordinating and leading agency of the Joint Working Group (JWG) from the Pakistani side. The project is providing all kinds of technical and secretariat support in the formulation of plans and carries out work under the guidance of JWG.









China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences approved by CDWP


ISLAMABAD, Sept. 15 (Gwadar Pro) - The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Wednesday approve




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
BTBU China appoints first honorary professor from Pakistan​September 23, 2022






BEIJING, Sept. 22, (APP): Dr. Liu Minhua, Vice President of Beijing Technology and Business University (BTBU), China presented Prof. Manzoor Hussain Soomro, a Pakistani expert who received the Friendship Award from the Chinese government in 2020 and 2021, with a Letter of Appointment.

The BTBU Honorary Professor Appointment Ceremony and SIEM Lecture, Dr. Liu Minhua extended a warm welcome to Prof. Emeritus Manzoor Hussain Soomro. The vice president said,Prof. Manzoor has been working with BTBU for many years, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

The appointment of Prof. Manzoor as the first Honorary Professor of the university is to thank him for his important contribution in the past and to usher in further achievements together in the future.

“Prof. Manzoor has profound attachment with Chinese and rich experience in working with international organizations. We look forward to Prof. Manzoor’s continued contribution to the international development of the university and his valuable suggestions to us.”

Prof. Manzoor expressed his gratitude to BTBU for its invitation and trust, and highlighted that he would contribute more to the international development of BTBU and the construction of the ‘Belt and Road’ in the future.

As part of the agenda, Prof. Manzoor delivered the 16th lecture on International Economics and Management (SIEM) for the freshmen of the School of SIEM on the topic of Youth and the Sustainable Development Goals.

On the occasion, Prof. Manzoor stressed that young people constitute an influential force in promoting sustainable development in the United Nations. Students are encouraged to develop a global vision, shoulder their responsibilities towards their family and country, actively implement global development initiatives, and contribute to the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development.

With the support of Prof. Manzoor, a joint training center was established in 2020 between the ECO Science Foundation and BTBU under the auspices of the ‘Belt and Road’ International Science and Technology Organization Cooperation Platform Construction Project of the China Association for Science and Technology.

Prof. Manzoor attaches great importance to and gives full support to the construction of the Center, actively promotes the center in other ‘Belt and Road’countries, and plays an important role in the global development of the center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
HEC hosts Pre-Departure Ceremony for 36 Students Set to Join Chinese Universities
So far, 193 Pakistani students have been awarded scholarships under the Chinese Govt Scholarship Programme, including 40 in 2019, 58 in 2020, 59 in 2021, and 36 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Gwadar University to set up CPEC Study Centre​October 4, 2022






Among many other significant decisions, the University of Gwadar has agreed to create a CPEC Study Centre and a Centre for Marine Affairs and Marine Sciences, as specified in the approved PC-1. Several significant decisions were made at the syndicate’s second meeting, which was conducted in the conference room of the institution..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Mehar Ali Shah University, Rawalpindi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> *Govt to set up University of Examinations*
> 
> LAHORE: The Punjab government has planned to establish the University of Examinations, sources in the education department said.
> 
> All government and private universities will be affiliated with the university. The University of Examination will also deal with the curriculum of affiliated colleges. Sources said that the government wanted universities to focus on research and teaching only.
> 
> Therefore, they have included the project of the University of Examination in the Punjab government’s higher education policy. The government would also get the bill passed in the Punjab University for setting up of the University of Examination and a budget would also be proposed.
> 
> 
> *Distance learning: Seerat studies offered as degree course at AIOU*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Allama Iqbal Open University (AIOU) has planned to launch degree programmes at master, M Phil and PhD levels on Seeratun Nabi or the life of the Holy Prophet (PBUH) soon.
> 
> The outlines of the courses have already been prepared and the AIOU Academic Council has approved it, Vice Chancellor Dr Shahid Siddiqui said on Thursday.
> 
> In a message on the advent of Ramazan, he also announced that the university will arrange competition for writing books on Seeratun Nabi on annual basis and the best book will be awarded special prize.


We need to discard the colonial system and adopt more modern education methods. All universities should be linked to technologies and businesses where students can spend 2 days in Uni to learn and 2 days in industry, 1 day lab/ research learning, where they can apply their theoretical knowledge. Problem is our educators and politicians are too enchained to the past and incalcitrant to change and don't have the fire and drive for progression and success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
First women’s varsity okayed for Mansehra​Dawn 
October 11, 2022

MANSEHRA: Special assistant to the prime minister Sardar Shahjehan Yusuf on Monday said the federal government had approved the first women’s university for Mansehra district along with a long-delayed water scheme.

Mr Yusuf told reporters after addressing a lawyers’ gathering on the district bar’s premises here that an appropriate building had been selected for the women’s university, which would begin classes in the next academic session.

He said the prime minister would soon inaugurate the multibillion rupees ‘gravity flow water supply scheme’ for which the Saudi and Pakistani governments had already finalised modalities. The premier’s aide said the last PM Imran Khan-led government had abandoned the mega project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The best Austrian institutes have announced education support and scholarships for students of the Pak-Austria Fachhochschule Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology (PAF-IAST), Haripur.*

It is reported that the University of Applied Sciences – FH JOANNEUM will only charge a small non-EU fee for PAF-IAST students, which is €80 instead of the actual €9,000.

University of Applied Sciences – Management Center Innsbruck Waiver of tuition fees for PAF-IAST students. The International Cooperation for Higher Education Austria (OEAD) has also announced scholarships for PAF-IAST students, which will cover living expenses up to €1,180.

This development came during a recent visit by the PAF-IAST delegation to Austria. The delegation was led by Dr. Atta Rahman, Vice Chairman of the Board of Governors of PAF-IAST.

Former Prime Minister Imran Khan, located in the Mang district of Haripur, opened PAF-IAST in September 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On the completion of hundred years of NED University, a commemorative coin of 100 rupees was issued by the Government of Pakistan.


----------



## Luosifen

Pakistan planning to introduce Chinese medical courses​ 
By Waseem Bloch | Gwadar Pro Oct 27, 2022



GUANGZHOU, Oct 27 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan is contemplating introducing quality online medical courses from Chinese universities and institutes to medical schools in Pakistan, according to the Consulate General of Pakistan in Guangzhou.
The consulate has sent a letter of recommendation to a list of Chinese medical universities and institutions that have offered online English medical courses, a well-informed source told Gwadar Pro.
In the recommendation letter for Chinese medical universities, the consulate says that the move is designed to boost China-Pakistan cooperation in the education sector and introduce quality medical teaching materials for Pakistani medical schools.
As per the letter, potential online medical courses will include _The Cardiovascular Physiology_ from Guangzhou Medical University and _Suitable Technologies of_ _Traditional Chinese Medicine_ from Hubei Three Gorges Polytechnic.
In recent years, Pakistan and China have beefed up cooperation in the medical sector, with medicine-themed forums and conferences, medical research centres and medical talent cultivation high on the agenda of the two countries. In December 2020, for example, the Sino-Pakistan Cooperation Centre on Traditional Chinese Medicine (SPCCTCM) was launched at the University of Karachi in Pakistan and Hunan University of Medicine in China, uniting Pakistani and Chinese medical researchers around the research of traditional medicine.









Pakistan planning to introduce Chinese medical courses


GUANGZHOU, Oct 27 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan is contemplating introducing quality online medical course




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AJK King Abdullah Campus, Chatter klass, Muzaffarabd Azad Kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
*Pakistan and UNESCO have agreed to work out for establishment of PAK-UNESCO Joint Centre of Excellence in Teachers Training and STEAM Learning at Islamabad.*

The decision was taken during a bilateral meeting between Education Minister Rana Tanveer Hussain and Ms Stefania Giannini, Assistant Director General for Education UNESCO held at Tashkent, Uzbekistan.

The meeting was held on the side-lines of II World Conference on Early Childhood Care and Education, said a press release yesterday.

Rana Tanveer Hussain informed about Pakistan’s resolute commitment to overcome the major challenges in education sector and mainly in the areas of Out of School Children, Girls Education, urgent actions required to mitigate learning losses, Quality of Education, introducing and embedding Skills learning in mainstream Education.

He also emphasized on the damage caused by the recent unprecedented floods with recovery cost in education sector around USD918 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
KVTC (@kvtc.official) is Pakistan's first centre to implement a special education curriculum for the differently abled. For those who are frequently shut out of traditional educational opportunities, this ground-breaking initiative is a ray of hope.

The course will be launched on December 10th, 2022, so mark your calendars and get ready for a revolutionary change in the accessibility of special education. With this launch, KVTC is setting a benchmark for other educational centres in Pakistan to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

13 researchers from Islamia University Bahawalpur are among the top 2% of scientists worldwide, according to a Stanford University ranking. The top engineers, mathematicians, scientists, and medical experts from around the world are included in the list..
The vice chancellor of Islamia University of Bahawalpur, the deans, and the director of ORIC have all congratulated the on this honor. It is crucial to remember that Stanford University releases a list of the top 2000 scientists in the world, split down by field, every year..


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
In order to encourage intellectual exchanges for the high-quality growth of CPEC, according to Shah, 18 institutions from China and Pakistan established the CPEC Consortium of Universities in 2017. More than 110 universities are currently a part of the consortium, which demonstrates how significantly academic and educational contacts have grown over time. 
The Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region of northwest China's Xinjiang CPEC, which was established in 2013 and connects Gwadar Port to Kashgar, emphasizes cooperation in the fields of business, transportation, and energy.


----------

